# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  भूत और आपके  अनुभव :जीवन की कुछ अलौकिक घटनाएँ!

## Prince of India

*हमारे जीवन में कई ऐसे क्षण आते हैं. जब कुछ ऐसा होता होता है जो हमें डरा देता है. मेरे साथ ऐसा कभी नहीं हुआ कि मैं भूत या आत्मा की उपस्थिति पर यकीन करूँ, पर फिर भी मैं इनके होने को सिरे से नहीं नकार सकता क्यूंकि मैं इश्वर के होने पर यकीन करता हूँ जबकि उनका भी कभी दीदार नहीं हुआ. पर कई लोगों द्वारा ऐसे अनुभव किये जाते है. अगर आपके साथ भी ऐसा कुछ हुआ है तो कृपया अपने अनुभव बताएं. साथ ही इस बात पर भी राय दें की भूत होते हैं या नहीं. * :skull::skull:

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

mere sath hua hai par me share nahi kar paugi apne us anubhab ko. so danger.

----------


## Prince of India

> mere sath hua hai par me share nahi kar paugi apne us anubhab ko. so danger.


*plz pooja ji, ये सूत्र इसीलिए शुरू किया है मैंने क्यूंकि मैं आप लोगों के अनुभवों का विश्लेषण करके एक निर्णय लेना चाहता हूँ. कृपया करके बताएं में आपका आभारी रहूँगा.*

----------


## kamdeen

> *plz pooja ji, ये सूत्र इसीलिए शुरू किया है मैंने क्यूंकि मैं आप लोगों के अनुभवों का विश्लेषण करके एक निर्णय लेना चाहता हूँ. कृपया करके बताएं में आपका आभारी रहूँगा.*


Bhai maine ***** ka bhoot dekha hai

mere Hostel ke pechhe rehta hai

----------


## Prince of India

> Bhai maine ***** ka bhoot dekha hai
> 
> mere Hostel ke pechhe rehta hai


* 
यदि आप संजीदा हैं  तो विस्तार से बताएं. वैसे मुझे लगता नहीं कि आप संजीदा (सीरीयस) हैं.*

----------


## Farhan

> *हमारे जीवन में कई ऐसे क्षण आते हैं. जब कुछ ऐसा होता होता है जो हमें डरा देता है. मेरे साथ ऐसा कभी नहीं हुआ कि मैं भूत या आत्मा की उपस्थिति पर यकीन करूँ, पर फिर भी मैं इनके होने को सिरे से नहीं नकार सकता क्यूंकि मैं इश्वर के होने पर यकीन करता हूँ जबकि उनका भी कभी दीदार नहीं हुआ. पर कई लोगों द्वारा ऐसे अनुभव किये जाते है. अगर आपके साथ भी ऐसा कुछ हुआ है तो कृपया अपने अनुभव बताएं. साथ ही इस बात पर भी राय दें की भूत होते हैं या नहीं. * :skull::skull:


बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र विषय है जब हम भगवान पर विशवास करते है उसकी हर अलौकिक शक्ति पर विशवास करते है तो मेरा मानना है कि भूत प्रेत जिन या शैतान आदि के  अस्तित्व को भी नहीँ नकार सकते हैँ। 
पहले मै भूतो पर विशवास नहीँ करता था पर मेरी जीवन की एक घटना ने मुझे इन बातोँ पर विशवास करवा दिया।
मै अपने ननिहाल मे था लोग कहते थे वहाँ रात मे एक चुङैल टहलती थी।
पर मै विशवास नहीँ करता था। एक शाम हम बच्चे हाइड एंड सीक खेल रहे थे मै छत पर अकेले जाकर छुप गया। वहाँ कोठरी मे अंधेरा था। उस अँधेरे मे मुझे इतनी भयानक शक्ल दिखाई दी की आज तक नहीँ भूला। अपनी लाईफ मे मै एक बार तभी बेहोश हुआ था सुबह होश आया। साथ साथ भूतो पर विश्वास भी

----------


## Prince of India

> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र विषय है जब हम भगवान पर विशवास करते है उसकी हर अलौकिक शक्ति पर विशवास करते है तो मेरा मानना है कि भूत प्रेत जिन या शैतान आदि के  अस्तित्व को भी नहीँ नकार सकते हैँ। 
> पहले मै भूतो पर विशवास नहीँ करता था पर मेरी जीवन की एक घटना ने मुझे इन बातोँ पर विशवास करवा दिया।
> मै अपने ननिहाल मे था लोग कहते थे वहाँ रात मे एक चुङैल टहलती थी।
> पर मै विशवास नहीँ करता था। एक शाम हम बच्चे हाइड एंड सीक खेल रहे थे मै छत पर अकेले जाकर छुप गया। वहाँ कोठरी मे अंधेरा था। उस अँधेरे मे मुझे इतनी भयानक शक्ल दिखाई दी की आज तक नहीँ भूला। अपनी लाईफ मे मै एक बार तभी बेहोश हुआ था सुबह होश आया। साथ साथ भूतो पर विश्वास भी


*अपना अनुभव बाँटने के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया.*:):)

----------


## sonie

> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र विषय है जब हम भगवान पर विशवास करते है उसकी हर अलौकिक शक्ति पर विशवास करते है तो मेरा मानना है कि भूत प्रेत जिन या शैतान आदि के अस्तित्व को भी नहीँ नकार सकते हैँ। 
> पहले मै भूतो पर विशवास नहीँ करता था पर मेरी जीवन की एक घटना ने मुझे इन बातोँ पर विशवास करवा दिया।
> मै अपने ननिहाल मे था लोग कहते थे वहाँ रात मे एक चुङैल टहलती थी।
> पर मै विशवास नहीँ करता था। एक शाम हम बच्चे हाइड एंड सीक खेल रहे थे मै छत पर अकेले जाकर छुप गया। वहाँ कोठरी मे अंधेरा था। उस अँधेरे मे मुझे इतनी भयानक शक्ल दिखाई दी की आज तक नहीँ भूला। अपनी लाईफ मे मै एक बार तभी बेहोश हुआ था सुबह होश आया। साथ साथ भूतो पर विश्वास भी


लेकिन फरहान भाई, अवतार में उस चुड़ैल का चेहरा लगाए क्यों घूमते हो..

----------


## Farhan

> लेकिन फरहान भाई, अवतार में उस चुड़ैल का चेहरा लगाए क्यों घूमते हो..



सोनी जी 
उस चेहरे 
के आगे 
इस अवतार की 
भयावता कुछ 
नहीँ हैँ। 
वैसे आप 
मेरी टांग खीँच 
रहीँ हैँ क्या? 
ha ha ha;)

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

वैसे बचपन से ही कई कहानियां भूतों के बारे में अपने घर में काम करने वाले लोगों से सुनती रही थी. डर तो लगता था पर मन में इच्छा भी होती थी की अपनी आँखों से कुछ देखूं जैसे एक कहानी सुनाई थी एक ने, की देर रात को  रेलगाड़ी के साथ साथ उससे कट के मरे हुए लोगों की आत्मा भी भागती रहती है इसलिए  बारह बजे के बाद कभी रेलगाड़ी की खिड़की से बाहर नहीं झांकना चाहिए.. कुछ देखने की चाह में मैंने तो हमेशा ही झाँका पर कुछ नहीं मिला देखने को. ऐसे ही मेरी मां बताती हैं अपने बचपन का अनुभव जिसमे उन्होंने रोशनदान की खिड़की से एक बहुत ही भयानक चेहरे को झांकता पाया था. मैं भी रोशनदान को हमेशा, डर भरी नजरो से ही सही, देखती थी इस आशा मैं कुछ देखने को मिल जाये (या न मिल जाये)... hehehe  लेकिन कुछ भी नहीं मिला कभी !

मेरा भुतिया अनुभव जब मैं ये सब नहीं कर रही थी तब हुआ... एक रात कंप्यूटर पे रात दो बजे तक काम करने के बाद मैं अपने कमरे में सोने गयी तब. उस समय घर पे सिर्फ तीन ही लोग थे.. उस रात लाइट बंद कर के बिस्तर पे जब लेटी तो कुछ अजीब सा लग रहा था ऐसा जैसे की मेरी बगल में  कोई खड़ा है. हल्का डर लगा तो ignore  कर के, मैं उस दिशा मैं पीठ कर के लेट गयी. थोड़ी देर बाद नींद भी आने लगी वो, first stage वाली, और दुसरे stage  में जाने ही वाली थी की अचानक ऐसा लगा की किसी ने मुझे जोरो से पकड़ के झकझोर दिया हो..मेरा पूरा शरीर हिल गया!! उसके बाद तो मैं बस बिना पीछे देखे झट से उठी  लाइट ऑन किया पर कुछ भी नहीं दिखा. अब आप तो समझ ही रहे होंगे डर से मेरी क्या हालत होगी. पूरी रात मैं जगी ही रही और अगले दो दिनों तक अपनी मां के साथ सोयी.hehehe 

यह कोई बहुत भयानक अनुभव तो नहीं सुनने में लेकिन जब स्वयं अनुभव हो तो भयानकता पता चलती है.. और अब तो जब मुझे अकेले सोना होता है कभी भी मैं बत्ती नहीं बुझाती, अब लोग मुझे डरपोक या जो भी समझें!:rolleyes:

भूतों पे विश्वास हुआ या नहीं यह तो नहीं कह सकती क्यूंकि देखा जाये तो आँखों  ने तो कुछ भी नहीं देखा ना!:cool:

----------


## sonie

> सोनी जी 
> उस चेहरे 
> के आगे 
> इस अवतार की 
> भयावता कुछ 
> नहीँ हैँ। 
> वैसे आप 
> मेरी टांग खीँच 
> रहीँ हैँ क्या? 
> ha ha ha;)


मैं तो तीसरी आधी वाली टांग खींचना चाहती थी.. मगर अब डर लग रहा है कहीं भुतिया निकली तो...

----------


## kamdeen

> * 
> यदि आप संजीदा हैं  तो विस्तार से बताएं. वैसे मुझे लगता नहीं कि आप संजीदा (सीरीयस) हैं.*


नहीं प्रिंस भाई मैं तो मज़ाक कर रहा था 
वैसे मेरी नज़र में जो बहुत बड़ा चोदू किस्म का इंसान होता है
 उसे मैं  *** का भूत कहता  हूँ

----------


## akamboj2000

> मैं तो तीसरी आधी वाली टांग खींचना चाहती थी.. मगर अब डर लग रहा है कहीं भुतिया निकली तो...


wo bhi ek bhoot jo kbhi bhi kuch bhi kr sakta h

----------


## kamdeen

> मैं तो तीसरी आधी वाली टांग खींचना चाहती थी.. मगर अब डर लग रहा है कहीं भुतिया निकली तो...


सोनी जी वैसे  मुझे लगता है की उस तीसरी आधी टांग में भी कोई भूत ही बसता है 
जो वक्त वक्त पर अपना रूप बदलता रहता है

----------


## Farhan

> मैं तो तीसरी आधी वाली टांग खींचना चाहती थी.. मगर अब डर लग रहा है कहीं भुतिया निकली तो...


मै तो हर लङकी से तीसरी आधी वाली टांग खिँचवाने के लिये तैयार रहता हूँ पर
हर लङकी तैयार नहीँ होती हैँ।

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

ye us samay ki bat hai jab me 8th me padti thi.school se lotte waqt jab me apne ghar ko ja rahi thi.tabi muje paylo ki awaj or chudio ki awaj sunai di. me dar gayi or chillane lagi.me bhag nahi pa rahi thi.muje ehsas hua bhoot b hote hai. de..

----------


## akamboj2000

> मै तो हर लङकी से तीसरी आधी वाली टांग खिँचवाने के लिये तैयार रहता हूँ पर
> हर लङकी तैयार नहीँ होती हैँ।


bhai ek na ek dinaapki tang ldki ki tango ke bich ja ghusegi aur muh me dalna mat bhoolna

----------


## draculla

*अब मैं भुत पर विश्वास नहीं करता हूँ.शायद पांचवी क्लास तक मुझे डर लगता था.लेकिन बाद मैं वो भी डर चला गया/मैं जिस स्कूल के हॉस्टल में रहता था/कहा जाता था की वहाँ पर कभी स्मसान घाट या कब्रिस्तान था और २०० फूट की दुरी पर एक नीम का पेड़ था/उसके बारे में कहा जाता था की वहाँ पर चुदैल तांत्रिक क्रियाएँ कराती थी.लेकिन हॉस्टल में रहने की वजह से मैं थोड़ा हिम्मत वाला हो गया.क्यूंकि रात में कभी १ नंबर के लिए जाना होता था तो अपने आप को हौसला देना होता था.क्यूंकि सुनसान रास्ते में जाने पर यदि कोई आवाज होती थी तो दिल में डर सा बैठ जाता था.फिर एक बार गाँधी जी की वो कहानी सुनी जिसमे उनकी दाई डर भगाने के लिए राम नाम का जाप करने को कहती थी.पहले तो मैंने यही तरीका अपनाया/तो थोड़ी राहत मिलती थी.
जैसे जैसे मैं बड़ा होता गया/थोड़ा होशियार हो गया तो डर से पंगा लेने लगा.मैं हर उस वस्तु और जगह को देखने लगा जिससे मुझे डर लगता था और मैं यह जानने की कोशीश करता था की अजीब सी आवाज या परछाई कैसे बन रही है.जब मैं कारन तक पहुच जाता था तो डर अपने आप निकल जाता था.अब तो ऐसा हो गया है की भुत का विचार ही नहीं आता है/
इस  बात पर बहुत बार मेरे दोस्तों में बहस हुई है की भुत है या नहीं.बहुत से मित्र कहते हैं की यदि भगवान है तो भुत भी है.लेकिन मैं उनके इस विचार से सहमत नहीं हूँ.मैंने बहुत बार भुत के बारे में सोच कर डरने की कोशीश की है लेकिन मुझे डर नहीं लगता है.लेकिन जब भगवान के बारे में सोचता हूँ.तो मुझे उसके उपस्थिति का एहसास भी होता है.डर को भगाने का एक तरीका यह है की यदि कोई भी आवाज हो तो उस आवाज का पीछा करें या कोई साया बन रहां हो तो उसके बनाने की वजह ठन्डे दिमाग से जाने की कोशीश करने/फिर देखिये आप का डर दूर हो जायेगा/*

----------


## Farhan

> *अब मैं भुत पर विश्वास नहीं करता हूँ.शायद पांचवी क्लास तक मुझे डर लगता था.लेकिन बाद मैं वो भी डर चला गया/मैं जिस स्कूल के हॉस्टल में रहता था/कहा जाता था की वहाँ पर कभी स्मसान घाट या कब्रिस्तान था और २०० फूट की दुरी पर एक नीम का पेड़ था/उसके बारे में कहा जाता था की वहाँ पर चुदैल तांत्रिक क्रियाएँ कराती थी.लेकिन हॉस्टल में रहने की वजह से मैं थोड़ा हिम्मत वाला हो गया.क्यूंकि रात में कभी १ नंबर के लिए जाना होता था तो अपने आप को हौसला देना होता था.क्यूंकि सुनसान रास्ते में जाने पर यदि कोई आवाज होती थी तो दिल में डर सा बैठ जाता था.फिर एक बार गाँधी जी की वो कहानी सुनी जिसमे उनकी दाई डर भगाने के लिए राम नाम का जाप करने को कहती थी.पहले तो मैंने यही तरीका अपनाया/तो थोड़ी राहत मिलती थी.
> जैसे जैसे मैं बड़ा होता गया/थोड़ा होशियार हो गया तो डर से पंगा लेने लगा.मैं हर उस वस्तु और जगह को देखने लगा जिससे मुझे डर लगता था और मैं यह जानने की कोशीश करता था की अजीब सी आवाज या परछाई कैसे बन रही है.जब मैं कारन तक पहुच जाता था तो डर अपने आप निकल जाता था.अब तो ऐसा हो गया है की भुत का विचार ही नहीं आता है/
> इस  बात पर बहुत बार मेरे दोस्तों में बहस हुई है की भुत है या नहीं.बहुत से मित्र कहते हैं की यदि भगवान है तो भुत भी है.लेकिन मैं उनके इस विचार से सहमत नहीं हूँ.मैंने बहुत बार भुत के बारे में सोच कर डरने की कोशीश की है लेकिन मुझे डर नहीं लगता है.लेकिन जब भगवान के बारे में सोचता हूँ.तो मुझे उसके उपस्थिति का एहसास भी होता है.डर को भगाने का एक तरीका यह है की यदि कोई भी आवाज हो तो उस आवाज का पीछा करें या कोई साया बन रहां हो तो उसके बनाने की वजह ठन्डे दिमाग से जाने की कोशीश करने/फिर देखिये आप का डर दूर हो जायेगा/*


बहुत 
ही 
अच्छा 
उपाय 
है आपका 
मै 
आपकी सलाह का जरुर फायदा उठाऊँगा। अपने जीवन की घटना से  मुझे अंधेरे से बहुत डर लगता है।

----------


## coolcool

> *हमारे जीवन में कई ऐसे क्षण आते हैं. जब कुछ ऐसा होता होता है जो हमें डरा देता है. मेरे साथ ऐसा कभी नहीं हुआ कि मैं भूत या आत्मा की उपस्थिति पर यकीन करूँ, पर फिर भी मैं इनके होने को सिरे से नहीं नकार सकता क्यूंकि मैं इश्वर के होने पर यकीन करता हूँ जबकि उनका भी कभी दीदार नहीं हुआ. पर कई लोगों द्वारा ऐसे अनुभव किये जाते है. अगर आपके साथ भी ऐसा कुछ हुआ है तो कृपया अपने अनुभव बताएं. साथ ही इस बात पर भी राय दें की भूत होते हैं या नहीं. * :skull::skull:


 मित्र  भारत के राजकुमार. जहाँ तक मेरा प्रश्न है तो मुझे ऐसा कोई  व्यक्तिगत अनुभव नहीं है. जहाँ तक भूतों के अस्तित्व की बात है तो मैं इस  पर भी विश्वास नहीं करता परन्तु विश्वास न करने के लिए भी कोई प्रमाण नहीं  है. जिस प्रकार ईश्वर का अस्तित्व है परन्तु किसी ने प्रत्यक्ष रूप से   नहीं देखा. इस सन्दर्भ में बनारस मूवी का एक संवाद ध्यान आ रहा है जो काफी  हद तक सही भी है. संवाद था की" स्रष्टि का होना ही ईश्वर का प्रमाण है".  जिस प्रकार ईश्वर के अस्तित्व को नहीं नाकारा जा सकता उसी प्रकार भूतों के  अस्तिव से भी इंकार नहीं किया जा सकता है.

----------


## Ranveer

> मित्र  भारत के राजकुमार. जहाँ तक मेरा प्रश्न है तो मुझे ऐसा कोई  व्यक्तिगत अनुभव नहीं है. जहाँ तक भूतों के अस्तित्व की बात है तो मैं इस  पर भी विश्वास नहीं करता परन्तु विश्वास न करने के लिए भी कोई प्रमाण नहीं  है. जिस प्रकार ईश्वर का अस्तित्व है परन्तु किसी ने प्रत्यक्ष रूप से   नहीं देखा. इस सन्दर्भ में बनारस मूवी का एक संवाद ध्यान आ रहा है जो काफी  हद तक सही भी है. संवाद था की" स्रष्टि का होना ही ईश्वर का प्रमाण है".  जिस प्रकार ईश्वर के अस्तित्व को नहीं नाकारा जा सकता उसी प्रकार भूतों के  अस्तिव से भी इंकार नहीं किया जा सकता है.


 _माफ़ करिए prince मै यहाँ पर एक दूसरी बात कुल कुल जी से पूछना चाहता  हूँ...आप कैसे कह सकतें है वो भी इस आधार पे की सृष्टि है ....इश्वर  है...मै यह बात जानना चाहता हूँ की सृष्टि का होना इश्वर को कैसे प्रमाणित  करता है...अगर आप ये कहतें हैं की सृष्टि है क्योंकि इश्वर है...तो ये बात  तार्किक न होगी...............सच तो ये है की मै आप जैसे लोगों को ही इस  संसार में खोजता रहता हूँ जो मुझे विश्वास दिला सके की सचमुच इश्वर है...मै  आपकी भावनाओं को ठेस न पहुचाकर केवल अपनी  आत्मा की संतुष्टि चाहता हूँ  ...कृपया बताएं..._

----------


## Prince of India

> वैसे बचपन से ही कई कहानियां भूतों के बारे में अपने घर में काम करने वाले लोगों से सुनती रही थी. डर तो लगता था पर मन में इच्छा भी होती थी की अपनी आँखों से कुछ देखूं जैसे एक कहानी सुनाई थी एक ने, की देर रात को  रेलगाड़ी के साथ साथ उससे कट के मरे हुए लोगों की आत्मा भी भागती रहती है इसलिए  बारह बजे के बाद कभी रेलगाड़ी की खिड़की से बाहर नहीं झांकना चाहिए.. कुछ देखने की चाह में मैंने तो हमेशा ही झाँका पर कुछ नहीं मिला देखने को. ऐसे ही मेरी मां बताती हैं अपने बचपन का अनुभव जिसमे उन्होंने रोशनदान की खिड़की से एक बहुत ही भयानक चेहरे को झांकता पाया था. मैं भी रोशनदान को हमेशा, डर भरी नजरो से ही सही, देखती थी इस आशा मैं कुछ देखने को मिल जाये (या न मिल जाये)... hehehe  लेकिन कुछ भी नहीं मिला कभी !
> 
> मेरा भुतिया अनुभव जब मैं ये सब नहीं कर रही थी तब हुआ... एक रात कंप्यूटर पे रात दो बजे तक काम करने के बाद मैं अपने कमरे में सोने गयी तब. उस समय घर पे सिर्फ तीन ही लोग थे.. उस रात लाइट बंद कर के बिस्तर पे जब लेटी तो कुछ अजीब सा लग रहा था ऐसा जैसे की मेरी बगल में  कोई खड़ा है. हल्का डर लगा तो ignore  कर के, मैं उस दिशा मैं पीठ कर के लेट गयी. थोड़ी देर बाद नींद भी आने लगी वो, first stage वाली, और दुसरे stage  में जाने ही वाली थी की अचानक ऐसा लगा की किसी ने मुझे जोरो से पकड़ के झकझोर दिया हो..मेरा पूरा शरीर हिल गया!! उसके बाद तो मैं बस बिना पीछे देखे झट से उठी  लाइट ऑन किया पर कुछ भी नहीं दिखा. अब आप तो समझ ही रहे होंगे डर से मेरी क्या हालत होगी. पूरी रात मैं जगी ही रही और अगले दो दिनों तक अपनी मां के साथ सोयी.hehehe 
> 
> यह कोई बहुत भयानक अनुभव तो नहीं सुनने में लेकिन जब स्वयं अनुभव हो तो भयानकता पता चलती है.. और अब तो जब मुझे अकेले सोना होता है कभी भी मैं बत्ती नहीं बुझाती, अब लोग मुझे डरपोक या जो भी समझें!:rolleyes:
> 
> भूतों पे विश्वास हुआ या नहीं यह तो नहीं कह सकती क्यूंकि देखा जाये तो आँखों  ने तो कुछ भी नहीं देखा ना!:cool:


आप के साथ ऐसे हुआ सुन कर बड़ा दुःख हुआ.:p:p aur maza bhi aaya.

----------


## Msy

> आप के साथ ऐसे हुआ सुन कर बड़ा दुःख हुआ.:p:p aur maza bhi aaya.


जी हाँ  
दोस्तो मेरे साथ भी एक बार एसा हुआ था पर मै आज तक ये यकीन नही कर पाया की वो भुत था या कुछ और .

----------


## Msy

> _माफ़ करिए prince मै यहाँ पर एक दूसरी बात कुल कुल जी से पूछना चाहता  हूँ...आप कैसे कह सकतें है वो भी इस आधार पे की सृष्टि है ....इश्वर  है...मै यह बात जानना चाहता हूँ की सृष्टि का होना इश्वर को कैसे प्रमाणित  करता है...अगर आप ये कहतें हैं की सृष्टि है क्योंकि इश्वर है...तो ये बात  तार्किक न होगी...............सच तो ये है की मै आप जैसे लोगों को ही इस  संसार में खोजता रहता हूँ जो मुझे विश्वास दिला सके की सचमुच इश्वर है...मै  आपकी भावनाओं को ठेस न पहुचाकर केवल अपनी  आत्मा की संतुष्टि चाहता हूँ  ...कृपया बताएं..._


बडे भाई मैँ आपकी बात से सहमत हुँ

----------


## Prince of India

> जी हाँ  
> दोस्तो मेरे साथ भी एक बार एसा हुआ था पर मै आज तक ये यकीन नही कर पाया की वो भुत था या कुछ और .


*बताइए तो क्या हुआ था?*

----------


## Prince of India

*आप सब के पास कोई न कोई अनुभव है पर मेरे पास ऐसा कोई अनुभव ही नहीं है (भगवान करे भविष्य में भी ना हो) जिससे मुझे भूतों पर विश्वास हो सके. मुझे लास्ट टाइम तब बहुत डर लगा था जब मैंने अपने डरना जरूरी है देखी थी. तब में बस 12 साल का था.( वो वाली कहानी जिसमें एक teacher पागल हो जाता है). मैं इतना डर गया था कि मम्मी के पास सोया था.*

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

> आप के साथ ऐसे हुआ सुन कर बड़ा दुःख हुआ.:p:p aur maza bhi aaya.


जब आप पे बीतेगी तब  पूछूंगी मजा आया या नहीं? :)

----------


## akamboj2000

> जब आप पे बीतेगी तब पूछूंगी मजा आया या नहीं? :)


aap bhuto se dro mat hm unse behtar h wo sirf atma h aur hmare pas to shreer bhi h koshish kro ki aap na dre

----------


## Farhan

SORRY AAJ MAI ENGLISH LANG. ME POST KAR RAHA HU KYUNKI MAI JIS MOBILE KA AAJ USE KAR RAHA HU USME HINDI FONT NAHI HAI
mai apni jeewan ki ek aur ghatna ke bare me batata hu ye mere sath to nahi hui par mai iska gawah jarur bana mere samne wali aunty par koi alokik shakti ka prahar hua tha. mera matlab kisi atma ne unke sharir me pravesh kar liya tha. mai pahle socha majak kar rahi par unki ankhe itni lal thi jaise ankho me khun bhara ho. aur unhone aisi aawaj me mujhe bahar jane ko kaha. jo kisi bhi surat me unki awaj se mel nahi khati. ekdam mardana awaj. unki ankhe aur aawaj sunkar meri phat gai thi.

----------


## Msy

> *बताइए तो क्या हुआ था?*


हम तीन दोस्त मिल कर रात मेँ खेतोँ मे गन्ना चोरी करने के लिए जा रहे थे जो हम अक्सर जाते रहते थे रात के लगभग 11 बजे की बात है हमारे गाँव के खेतो के बीच से एक नहर निकलती है हम नहर से लगते रास्ते से जा रहे थे एक जगह नहर को पार करने के लिए नहर पर एक खम्बा ( पोल ) डाल रखा था हम मस्ती करते हुए जा रहे की अचानक नहर के दुसरी तरफ से एक बच्चे की आवाज आई जैसे कोई बच्चा मामा कह कर पुकार रहा है हम आवाज को सुनकर कुछ देर वही खडे हो गए वहीँ आवाज फीर आई हमने सोचा की कोई बच्चा दिन के समय यहाँ छुट गया होगा तब हम नहर पर चढ गए और हमने दो तीन बार पुछा कोन है तब तक डर नही लग रहा था जब उसके बाद कोई आवाज नही आई तब हममेँ से एक बन्दे ने खम्बे के द्वारा उस तरफ जाना चाहा तो दुसरे बन्दे ने रोक लिया की उस तरफ नही जाना क्या पता कुछ और हो जो हमे उधर बुलाना चाहता हो वो भी एसी जगह पर आवाज आई की हम आसानी से उस तरफ जा सकते हैँ उसने कहा वापीस चलो बस उसके बाद तिनो को इतना डर लगा हम वापीस आते वक्त तेज तेज कदमोँ से लगभग भागते हुए हममे से कोई पिछे नही रहना चाहता तब गाँव मेँ पहूंच गए तब जान मेँ जान आई अब काफी समय हो गया उस बात को अब भी जब याद  आती है तो झुरझुरी सी आती है

----------


## Prince of India

> हम तीन दोस्त मिल कर रात मेँ खेतोँ मे गन्ना चोरी करने के लिए जा रहे थे जो हम अक्सर जाते रहते थे रात के लगभग 11 बजे की बात है हमारे गाँव के खेतो के बीच से एक नहर निकलती है हम नहर से लगते रास्ते से जा रहे थे एक जगह नहर को पार करने के लिए नहर पर एक खम्बा ( पोल ) डाल रखा था हम मस्ती करते हुए जा रहे की अचानक नहर के दुसरी तरफ से एक बच्चे की आवाज आई जैसे कोई बच्चा मामा कह कर पुकार रहा है हम आवाज को सुनकर कुछ देर वही खडे हो गए वहीँ आवाज फीर आई हमने सोचा की कोई बच्चा दिन के समय यहाँ छुट गया होगा तब हम नहर पर चढ गए और हमने दो तीन बार पुछा कोन है तब तक डर नही लग रहा था जब उसके बाद कोई आवाज नही आई तब हममेँ से एक बन्दे ने खम्बे के द्वारा उस तरफ जाना चाहा तो दुसरे बन्दे ने रोक लिया की उस तरफ नही जाना क्या पता कुछ और हो जो हमे उधर बुलाना चाहता हो वो भी एसी जगह पर आवाज आई की हम आसानी से उस तरफ जा सकते हैँ उसने कहा वापीस चलो बस उसके बाद तिनो को इतना डर लगा हम वापीस आते वक्त तेज तेज कदमोँ से लगभग भागते हुए हममे से कोई पिछे नही रहना चाहता तब गाँव मेँ पहूंच गए तब जान मेँ जान आई अब काफी समय हो गया उस बात को अब भी जब याद  आती है तो झुरझुरी सी आती है


*अपने अनुभव को हमारे साथ बाँटने के लिए धन्यवाद..*

----------


## coolcool

> _माफ़ करिए prince मै यहाँ पर एक दूसरी बात कुल कुल जी से पूछना चाहता  हूँ...आप कैसे कह सकतें है वो भी इस आधार पे की सृष्टि है ....इश्वर  है...मै यह बात जानना चाहता हूँ की सृष्टि का होना इश्वर को कैसे प्रमाणित  करता है...अगर आप ये कहतें हैं की सृष्टि है क्योंकि इश्वर है...तो ये बात  तार्किक न होगी...............सच तो ये है की मै आप जैसे लोगों को ही इस  संसार में खोजता रहता हूँ जो मुझे विश्वास दिला सके की सचमुच इश्वर है...मै  आपकी भावनाओं को ठेस न पहुचाकर केवल अपनी  आत्मा की संतुष्टि चाहता हूँ  ...कृपया बताएं..._


मित्र रणवीर जी. आपके विचार पढ़े. मेरी भावनाओ को किसी प्रकार की  ठेस नहीं  लगी है. यहाँ हम लोग एक संजीदा विषय पर चर्चा कर रहे हैं और चर्चा में  जितने विचार आएंगे उतना ही ज्ञान बढेगा. ऐसा मेरा मानना है. 
रही बात ईश्वर की उपस्थिति के प्रमाण की तो यह अपनी आस्था और विश्वास पर  निर्भर करता है. संसार में सब प्रकार के लोग हैं. कुछ ईश्वर को मानते है और  कुछ नहीं. यह संसार एक व्यवस्था के द्वारा चल रहा है और इसको चलाने वाली  कोई एक अलौकिक शक्ति है जिसे हमें ईश्वर, अल्लाह या god  का नाम दिया है.  किसी प्रशासक के बिना तो कोई भी व्यवस्था सुचारू रूप से नहीं चल सकती. उसी  प्रशासक को हम ईश्वर कहते है. यह तो व्यक्ति विशेष के ऊपर निर्भर है की वो  इस सत्य को स्वीकार करे या नहीं.

----------


## Prince of India

> मित्र रणवीर जी. आपके विचार पढ़े. मेरी भावनाओ को किसी प्रकार की  ठेस नहीं  लगी है. यहाँ हम लोग एक संजीदा विषय पर चर्चा कर रहे हैं और चर्चा में  जितने विचार आएंगे उतना ही ज्ञान बढेगा. ऐसा मेरा मानना है. 
> रही बात ईश्वर की उपस्थिति के प्रमाण की तो यह अपनी आस्था और विश्वास पर  निर्भर करता है. संसार में सब प्रकार के लोग हैं. कुछ ईश्वर को मानते है और  कुछ नहीं. यह संसार एक व्यवस्था के द्वारा चल रहा है और इसको चलाने वाली  कोई एक अलौकिक शक्ति है जिसे हमें ईश्वर, अल्लाह या god  का नाम दिया है.  किसी प्रशासक के बिना तो कोई भी व्यवस्था सुचारू रूप से नहीं चल सकती. उसी  प्रशासक को हम ईश्वर कहते है. यह तो व्यक्ति विशेष के ऊपर निर्भर है की वो  इस सत्य को स्वीकार करे या नहीं.


* मैं आपसे सहमत हूँ. मेरा मानना है की इस इस दुनिया में कोई भी काम किसी के किये बगैर नहीं होता तो ये स्रष्टि किसी के बनाये बगैर कैसे बन सकती है. इश्वर के ना होने का मतलब हम सब का अनाथ हो जाना है.*

----------


## Ranveer

> मित्र रणवीर जी. आपके विचार पढ़े. मेरी भावनाओ को किसी प्रकार की  ठेस नहीं  लगी है. यहाँ हम लोग एक संजीदा विषय पर चर्चा कर रहे हैं और चर्चा में  जितने विचार आएंगे उतना ही ज्ञान बढेगा. ऐसा मेरा मानना है. 
> रही बात ईश्वर की उपस्थिति के प्रमाण की तो यह अपनी आस्था और विश्वास पर  निर्भर करता है. संसार में सब प्रकार के लोग हैं. कुछ ईश्वर को मानते है और  कुछ नहीं. यह संसार एक व्यवस्था के द्वारा चल रहा है और इसको चलाने वाली  कोई एक अलौकिक शक्ति है जिसे हमें ईश्वर, अल्लाह या god  का नाम दिया है.  किसी प्रशासक के बिना तो कोई भी व्यवस्था सुचारू रूप से नहीं चल सकती. उसी  प्रशासक को हम ईश्वर कहते है. यह तो व्यक्ति विशेष के ऊपर निर्भर है की वो  इस सत्य को स्वीकार करे या नहीं.


 _शुक्रिया आपका ...वास्तव में मै अपने आपको  नास्तिक नहीं मानता...मगर यह भी सच है की मै आस्तिक नहीं हूँ...यह समस्या  किसी धार्मिक व्यक्ति की नहीं है..जो आस्था या विश्वाश के सहारे इश्वर  को  मानतें हैं ..समस्या मेरे जैसे लोगों की है जो  बोद्धिक तर्कों द्वारा  सोचने का प्रयास करतें है..यकीन मानिये मैंने इस विषय पर बहुत सोचा और पढ़ा  है पर अंत में यही उत्तर मिलता है की इश्वर आस्था की चीज़ है...और तब भी  मुझे यही लगा की अगर हम मानते हैं की संसार को चलाने के लिए एक प्रशासक के  रूप में ,या व्यवस्था चलाने वाले के रूप में इश्वर को देखतें हैं तो उसमे  कई कामिया  दिखाई पड़ती है..जैसे पाप, दुःख, आदि..क्योंकि अगर इस्वर ने इस  सृष्टि की रचना की है तो उसमे इतनी कमियां क्यूँ हैं..क्या वो सर्वशक्तिमान  नहीं है, दयालु नहीं है,..जैसे किसी व्यक्ति का अपंग पैदा होना ,बच्चे का   मारा पैदा होना..आदि आदि ....अगर इश्वर सर्वशक्तिमान है तो क्यों ऐसा  है..क्या वो दयालु नहीं है......खैर मै आपलोगों को बोर नहीं करना चाहता .._

----------


## Ranveer

> * मैं आपसे सहमत हूँ. मेरा मानना है की इस इस दुनिया में कोई भी काम किसी के किये बगैर नहीं होता तो ये स्रष्टि किसी के बनाये बगैर कैसे बन सकती है. इश्वर के ना होने का मतलब हम सब का अनाथ हो जाना है.*


 _दुनिया में बहुत सारी चीज़ें हैं मित्र जो किसी के न रहने पर भी मौजूद  होगा..जैसे विज्ञानं के नियम ..._

----------


## coolcool

> _शुक्रिया आपका ...वास्तव में मै अपने आपको  नास्तिक नहीं मानता...मगर यह भी सच है की मै आस्तिक नहीं हूँ...यह समस्या  किसी धार्मिक व्यक्ति की नहीं है..जो आस्था या विश्वाश के सहारे इश्वर  को  मानतें हैं ..समस्या मेरे जैसे लोगों की है जो  बोद्धिक तर्कों द्वारा  सोचने का प्रयास करतें है..यकीन मानिये मैंने इस विषय पर बहुत सोचा और पढ़ा  है पर अंत में यही उत्तर मिलता है की इश्वर आस्था की चीज़ है...और तब भी  मुझे यही लगा की अगर हम मानते हैं की संसार को चलाने के लिए एक प्रशासक के  रूप में ,या व्यवस्था चलाने वाले के रूप में इश्वर को देखतें हैं तो उसमे  कई कामिया  दिखाई पड़ती है..जैसे पाप, दुःख, आदि..क्योंकि अगर इस्वर ने इस  सृष्टि की रचना की है तो उसमे इतनी कमियां क्यूँ हैं..क्या वो सर्वशक्तिमान  नहीं है, दयालु नहीं है,..जैसे किसी व्यक्ति का अपंग पैदा होना ,बच्चे का   मारा पैदा होना..आदि आदि ....अगर इश्वर सर्वशक्तिमान है तो क्यों ऐसा  है..क्या वो दयालु नहीं है......खैर मै आपलोगों को बोर नहीं करना चाहता .._


रणवीर जी. यह एक ऐसा विषय है जिस पर जितनी चर्चा की जाये कम है. अंततः बात  आस्था की है कि कोई इश्वर को मानता है और कोई नहीं. खैर इस चर्चा को हम  दोनों यही समाप्त करते हैं और आगे बढ़ते है अन्यथा ऐसा प्रतीत होगा कि हम  अन्य सदस्यों को बोर कर रहे हैं. परन्तु आपसे विचार विमर्श करके अच्छा लगा.

----------


## Prince of India

*दोस्तों यह सूत्र  इश्वर पर नहीं अपितु भूतों और आत्माओं पर है,*

----------


## rakesh.kaka

kya sahi farmaya h aapne draculla bhai.

----------


## buddhu

मैं भी एक बार ऐसे समय से गुजर चूका हूँ. हुआ ये की मैं एक दिन अपने इंस्टिट्यूट मैं रात को अकेला रुका था एक प्रोजेक्ट को पूरा करने के लिए. और रात को करीब २ बजे मैं काम पूरा करके वही २ कुर्सी लगा कर सो गया. मैं दूसरी मंजिल पर था. थोड़ी देर बाद मुझे अपने बालो पर हवा महसूस हुई जबकि लैब बिलकुल बंद थी और कही से कोई हवा नहीं आ सकती थी. जैसे ही मुझे उसका एहसास हुआ मैं उसी वक़्त उठा और देखा आस पास कोई भी नहीं था. किन्तु वो हवा का झोंका भी झूठा नहीं था. उस वक़्त मुझे कुछ नहीं सुझा और मैं उसी वक़्त निचे गया और चोंकिदर को बोल कर अपने रूम पर चला गया. मैं आज तक भी यही सोचता हु की वो हवा आई कहा से??

----------


## akamboj2000

> मैं भी एक बार ऐसे समय से गुजर चूका हूँ. हुआ ये की मैं एक दिन अपने इंस्टिट्यूट मैं रात को अकेला रुका था एक प्रोजेक्ट को पूरा करने के लिए. और रात को करीब २ बजे मैं काम पूरा करके वही २ कुर्सी लगा कर सो गया. मैं दूसरी मंजिल पर था. थोड़ी देर बाद मुझे अपने बालो पर हवा महसूस हुई जबकि लैब बिलकुल बंद थी और कही से कोई हवा नहीं आ सकती थी. जैसे ही मुझे उसका एहसास हुआ मैं उसी वक़्त उठा और देखा आस पास कोई भी नहीं था. किन्तु वो हवा का झोंका भी झूठा नहीं था. उस वक़्त मुझे कुछ नहीं सुझा और मैं उसी वक़्त निचे गया और चोंकिदर को बोल कर अपने रूम पर चला गया. मैं आज तक भी यही सोचता हु की वो हवा आई कहा से??


pankhe se!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## buddhu

नहीं दोस्त वह कोई पंखा नहीं था

----------


## akamboj2000

> नहीं दोस्त वह कोई पंखा नहीं था


ye dar hmesh akele me hi havi hota h

----------


## Farhan

> _दुनिया में बहुत सारी चीज़ें हैं मित्र जो किसी के न रहने पर भी मौजूद  होगा..जैसे विज्ञानं के नियम ..._


mitr vigyan ke niyam bhi shristi me vidhman cheejo par hi hai. Arthat jo kam prakrati ke hai unhi par vigyan ke niyam hai. Jaise cheezo ka niche girna(gravity). Mai ye kahna chahta hu ki vigyan kuch alag nahi karta bas prakriti ki cheejo se khelna hi vigyan hai

----------


## buddhu

> ye dar hmesh akele me hi havi hota h


आप कह सकते हो की अकेले में होता है किन्तु कई बार आप किसी के साथ भी हो तो भी कुछ नहीं कर पाते...

----------


## marwariladka

मित्रो यह सूत्र गुरूजी द्वारा प्रेरित है...
यहाँ पर हम लोग कुछ ऐसे सत्य घटना क्रम का जिक्र  करेंगे जो की अलौकिक है...
मसलन भुत प्रेत की सत्य घटनाएँ, ये फिर कोई और ऐसी सत्य कथा जो के "SUPERNATURAL " हो....

----------


## marwariladka

गर्मियों के दिन थे
में रात को पढाई कर रहा था अकेले अपने रूम पे
अचानक से खिड़की के बहार मुझे कुछ उजाला लगा
जब में बहार गया तो वहां कुछ नहीं था...गर्मी लग रही थी
अचानक ही एक ठंडी हवा का महीन सा झोंका मेरे कान के निचे से गुजर गया
मेरा बयां कान पूरा ठंडा हो गया अपितु मेरा पूरा शारीर गर्म था
पर मुझे कुछ और नहीं पता चला उस वक़्त...जब में वापस रूम के अन्दर गया तो मेरा पूरा बदन अचानक से ठंडा हो गया और फिर मुझे जोर से बुखार पकड़ लिया
ठेर्मोमीटर से देखने पर वो १०४ था....उसके बाद अगले दिन मेरा बुखार अचानक से उतर भी गया
मुझे पता नहीं वो क्या था पर पापा कहते हैं के कोई रूह होगी वहां पे....

----------


## guruji

अच्छी शुरुआत !

----------


## Nisha.Patel

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र हे

----------


## Rajeev

बहुत-ही अच्छी शुरुवात है मित्र

----------


## saam

मेरे एक दोस्त ने मुझे एक बार बताया था की उसकी EXAM चल रही थी और वो रात को करीब २ बजे पढाई कर रहा था, वो जहा बेठा था उसके सामने उसके घर में ऊपर वाले माले पर जाने की दादर थी उसे ऐसा लगा की कोई दादर से उतर रहा हे और उसने सामने देखा तो एक सामने दादर पर से एक सफ़ेद परछाई निचे आ रही थी जो की सीधी निचे उतर कर उसके घर के किचन की और चली गई उसने अपने घर वालो को उठाने के लिये आवाज भी लगाईं पर उसकी आवाज ही नहीं निकल रही थी. वो डर के मारे उठकर सो गया.

----------


## sangita_sharma

ये घटना  बहुत  पुरानी हे जब में छोटी थी ७ साल की मेरी पर दादी तब जिंदा थी और मुझ पर उनका विशेष स्नेह था हमारे यंहा सर्दियों में मुंग की दाल का हलवा बहुत बनाया जाता था जिसे मेरी परदादी ही बनती अन्य कोई महिला सदस्य के हाथो से उतना स्वादिष्ट नहीं बनता था जितना उनके हाथ का बना होता था   
एक बार डिसेम्बर की छुट्टियों में जब में अपने मामा के यंहा जा रही थी तब वो हलवा बनाने वाली थी पर किसी कारन से नहीं बना पाई और मैंने कहा की मुझे तो अभी की अभी खाना हे तब वे बोली की तेरे वापस आने पर ढेर सारा बनाउंगी और में हलवा बिना खाए ही   मामा के यंहा  चली गई 
जिस दिन हमने वापस आना था उसके एक दिन पहले उन्होंने मुझसे फोन पर बात की और कहा की मैंने हलवा बना लिया हे जब तू आएगी तब खाना में बोली ठीक हे और में सो गई 
कुछ देर बाद मेरे कानो में मेरी पर दादी की आवाज़ आई की ये ले तेरे लिए हलवा लाइ हु खा ले  में बोली आप इतनी जल्दी हलवा ले के यंहा कैसे आ गए (मेरे पैत्रिक शहर  और ननिहाल के शहर  में ४--५ घंटे का सफ़र होता हे )वो बोली तेरे लिए जल्दी जल्दी आ गई अब खा ले मैंने हलवा खा लिया और में उनको बोली की मम्मी कान्हा हे वो बोली जा तू मम्मी को ढूंड कर ला में बोली हा में अभी लाती हु ऐसा बोल कर में उस कमरे से निकल कर  सीढियों से निचे उतर गई और देखा मम्मी नानी मामीजी सब बैठ कर रो रहे हे और मम्मी वापस जाने की तैयारी कर रही हे मम्मी बोली तू जल्दी से मुंह धो ले हमें अभी वापस जाना हे बड़ी माँ (पर दादी) शांत (देहांत)हो गई हे तो मैंने बोला की अभी तो उन्होंने मुझे हलवा खिलाया वो तो ऊपर हे 
किसी को यकीं नहीं हुआ पर सब उपार गए तो वंहा कोई न था पर  मेरे खाए  हुए हलवे की झूटी प्लेट सारी कहानी कह रही थी 
उनका प्यार और आशीर्वाद हमेशा मुझ पर बना रहे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शानदार सूत्र ........

----------


## marwariladka

> अच्छी शुरुआत !





> बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र हे





> बहुत-ही अच्छी शुरुवात है मित्र





> शानदार सूत्र ........


 संध्या समय था .....धन्यवाद् मित्रों उत्साह वर्धन के लिए..कृपया अपने अपने अनुभव भी रखें..

----------


## marwariladka

> मेरे एक दोस्त ने मुझे एक बार बताया था की उसकी EXAM चल रही थी और वो रात को करीब २ बजे पढाई कर रहा था, वो जहा बेठा था उसके सामने उसके घर में ऊपर वाले माले पर जाने की दादर थी उसे ऐसा लगा की कोई दादर से उतर रहा हे और उसने सामने देखा तो एक सामने दादर पर से एक सफ़ेद परछाई निचे आ रही थी जो की सीधी निचे उतर कर उसके घर के किचन की और चली गई उसने अपने घर वालो को उठाने के लिये आवाज भी लगाईं पर उसकी आवाज ही नहीं निकल रही थी. वो डर के मारे उठकर सो गया.





> ये घटना  बहुत  पुरानी हे जब में छोटी थी ७ साल की मेरी पर दादी तब जिंदा थी और मुझ पर उनका विशेष स्नेह था हमारे यंहा सर्दियों में मुंग की दाल का हलवा बहुत बनाया जाता था जिसे मेरी परदादी ही बनती अन्य कोई महिला सदस्य के हाथो से उतना स्वादिष्ट नहीं बनता था जितना उनके हाथ का बना होता था   
> एक बार डिसेम्बर की छुट्टियों में जब में अपने मामा के यंहा जा रही थी तब वो हलवा बनाने वाली थी पर किसी कारन से नहीं बना पाई और मैंने कहा की मुझे तो अभी की अभी खाना हे तब वे बोली की तेरे वापस आने पर ढेर सारा बनाउंगी और में हलवा बिना खाए ही   मामा के यंहा  चली गई 
> जिस दिन हमने वापस आना था उसके एक दिन पहले उन्होंने मुझसे फोन पर बात की और कहा की मैंने हलवा बना लिया हे जब तू आएगी तब खाना में बोली ठीक हे और में सो गई 
> कुछ देर बाद मेरे कानो में मेरी पर दादी की आवाज़ आई की ये ले तेरे लिए हलवा लाइ हु खा ले  में बोली आप इतनी जल्दी हलवा ले के यंहा कैसे आ गए (मेरे पैत्रिक शहर  और ननिहाल के शहर  में ४--५ घंटे का सफ़र होता हे )वो बोली तेरे लिए जल्दी जल्दी आ गई अब खा ले मैंने हलवा खा लिया और में उनको बोली की मम्मी कान्हा हे वो बोली जा तू मम्मी को ढूंड कर ला में बोली हा में अभी लाती हु ऐसा बोल कर में उस कमरे से निकल कर  सीढियों से निचे उतर गई और देखा मम्मी नानी मामीजी सब बैठ कर रो रहे हे और मम्मी वापस जाने की तैयारी कर रही हे मम्मी बोली तू जल्दी से मुंह धो ले हमें अभी वापस जाना हे बड़ी माँ (पर दादी) शांत (देहांत)हो गई हे तो मैंने बोला की अभी तो उन्होंने मुझे हलवा खिलाया वो तो ऊपर हे 
> किसी को यकीं नहीं हुआ पर सब उपार गए तो वंहा कोई न था पर  मेरे खाए  हुए हलवे की झूटी प्लेट सारी कहानी कह रही थी 
> उनका प्यार और आशीर्वाद हमेशा मुझ पर बना रहे


अलौकिक अबुभाव है आपका मित्रों...सच में अविस्वस्निया है ये सब..

----------


## marwariladka

एक और घटना का जिक्र करना चाहूँगा
मेरा पूरा परिवार एक बार कार से सफ़र कर रहा था...
उसी समय कुछ अज्ञात युवकों (८) जो के मोटर साइकिल पर थे उन्होंने ने मस्ती करनी सुरु कर दी..वो बार बार गाडी के सामने आ रहे थे तथा अट्टहास कर रहे थे..उनपर होर्न बजने का भी कोई प्रभाव नहीं पड़ रहा था ..
तब हमारे ड्राईवर ने पता नहीं क्या मंत्र पढ़ा और जोर जोर से अपने हाथ को झटके दिए..चरों मोटर साइकिल अपने आप एक एक कर के गिरने लगी और वो सभी बन्दे अपने आप रस्ते से परे गिरने लग गए..
यह देख कर में दांग हो गया...जब मैंने इस बाबत में ड्राईवर से पूछा तो उसने मुझे कुछ नहीं बताया...पर इस घटना के बाद में मंत्र और तंत्र को मान ने लगा हूँ...

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

*बड़े दिनों बाद एक अच्छा सूत्र पढ़ने को मिला ! सूत्र निर्माता को बधाई !*
*हालांकि ऐसी शक्तियो पर मै भी बिना प्रमाण किये विश्वास करता हूँ , और अगर कुछ घटित भी होता है तो उसे प्रमाणित करने का प्रयास नहीं करता हूँ ! जानता हूँ की यह सब हमारी समझ से परे है अतः अक्सर अपनी मानसिक उर्जा कहीं और खर्च करना ज्यादा पसंद करता हूँ !
चलिए एक वाकया मेरे पास भी है ! मेरे निवास से कुछ किलोमीटर दूर एक बालाजी का मंदिर है ! विगत वर्ष मै वहां पर एक शूट के लिए गया था ! बातो ही बातो में वहां भूत उतारने वाली क्रियाओं के शूट का प्लान बना ! हमने अविश्वासी होकर अपना कार्य चालू किया ! वहां पर कई औरते कुछ अजीब सी क्रियाकालापे कर रही थी ! हम सब उन्हें देखकर हंस रहे थे और उनका मजाक उड़ा रहे थे ! मंदिर के पुजारी ने हमें समझाया भी पर विज्ञान का भूत सवार था हमारे ऊपर ! हमने वहाँ शूट किया और वापस अपने निवास की और चल पड़े ! शाम हो गई थी और हल्का अँधेरा भी हो गया था !अब उन सब बातो का ख्याल आते ही हम सब को हल्का हल्का डर लगने लग गया था ! कुछ ही देर में हामरी एक महिला सहयोगी भी कुछ वैसी ही हरकते करने लगी ! पहले तो ये मजाक लगा परन्तु उसका चेहरा लाल पड़ने लगा था ! बहुत प्यास भी उसे लगने लगी थी ! और तो और आवाज़ भी कुछ बदली बदली हो गई थी ! मैंने कभी भी इन चीजों पे यकीं नहीं किया पर सच पूछो तो उस दिन मेरी घिग्घी बंध गई थी ! सुनसान रास्ता था और कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था की क्या करें ! हमने वापस उसी मंदिर में जाने का निर्णय लिया और वहां जाकर पुजारी जी की कुछ पूजा पाठ के बाद वह ठीक हुई ! बाद में पूछने पर कुछ याद ना होने की बात बताई ! पुजारी जी ने वो टेप भी मांग लिए ! अब तो कुछ कुछ यकीं हमें होने लगा था ! अब एक बात तो समझ आती है , ये कुछ चीजे ऐसी हैं जिनके बारे में कोई एक मत नहीं दिया जा सकता !*

----------


## marwariladka

> *बड़े दिनों बाद एक अच्छा सूत्र पढ़ने को मिला ! सूत्र निर्माता को बधाई !*
> *हालांकि ऐसी शक्तियो पर मै भी बिना प्रमाण किये विश्वास करता हूँ , और अगर कुछ घटित भी होता है तो उसे प्रमाणित करने का प्रयास नहीं करता हूँ ! जानता हूँ की यह सब हमारी समझ से परे है अतः अक्सर अपनी मानसिक उर्जा कहीं और खर्च करना ज्यादा पसंद करता हूँ !
> चलिए एक वाकया मेरे पास भी है ! मेरे निवास से कुछ किलोमीटर दूर एक बालाजी का मंदिर है ! विगत वर्ष मै वहां पर एक शूट के लिए गया था ! बातो ही बातो में वहां भूत उतारने वाली क्रियाओं के शूट का प्लान बना ! हमने अविश्वासी होकर अपना कार्य चालू किया ! वहां पर कई औरते कुछ अजीब सी क्रियाकालापे कर रही थी ! हम सब उन्हें देखकर हंस रहे थे और उनका मजाक उड़ा रहे थे ! मंदिर के पुजारी ने हमें समझाया भी पर विज्ञान का भूत सवार था हमारे ऊपर ! हमने वहाँ शूट किया और वापस अपने निवास की और चल पड़े ! शाम हो गई थी और हल्का अँधेरा भी हो गया था !अब उन सब बातो का ख्याल आते ही हम सब को हल्का हल्का डर लगने लग गया था ! कुछ ही देर में हामरी एक महिला सहयोगी भी कुछ वैसी ही हरकते करने लगी ! पहले तो ये मजाक लगा परन्तु उसका चेहरा लाल पड़ने लगा था ! बहुत प्यास भी उसे लगने लगी थी ! और तो और आवाज़ भी कुछ बदली बदली हो गई थी ! मैंने कभी भी इन चीजों पे यकीं नहीं किया पर सच पूछो तो उस दिन मेरी घिग्घी बंध गई थी ! सुनसान रास्ता था और कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था की क्या करें ! हमने वापस उसी मंदिर में जाने का निर्णय लिया और वहां जाकर पुजारी जी की कुछ पूजा पाठ के बाद वह ठीक हुई ! बाद में पूछने पर कुछ याद ना होने की बात बताई ! पुजारी जी ने वो टेप भी मांग लिए ! अब तो कुछ कुछ यकीं हमें होने लगा था ! अब एक बात तो समझ आती है , ये कुछ चीजे ऐसी हैं जिनके बारे में कोई एक मत नहीं दिया जा सकता !*


बिलकुल सही कहा मित्र..ये साड़ी बातें मनुष्य की समझ के परे होती हैं.......जानदार अनुभव...

----------


## badboy123455

> गर्मियों के दिन थे
> में रात को पढाई कर रहा था अकेले अपने रूम पे
> अचानक से खिड़की के बहार मुझे कुछ उजाला लगा
> जब में बहार गया तो वहां कुछ नहीं था...गर्मी लग रही थी
> अचानक ही एक ठंडी हवा का महीन सा झोंका मेरे कान के निचे से गुजर गया
> मेरा बयां कान पूरा ठंडा हो गया अपितु मेरा पूरा शारीर गर्म था
> पर मुझे कुछ और नहीं पता चला उस वक़्त...जब में वापस रूम के अन्दर गया तो मेरा पूरा बदन अचानक से ठंडा हो गया और फिर मुझे जोर से बुखार पकड़ लिया
> ठेर्मोमीटर से देखने पर वो १०४ था....उसके बाद अगले दिन मेरा बुखार अचानक से उतर भी गया
> मुझे पता नहीं वो क्या था पर पापा कहते हैं के कोई रूह होगी वहां पे....


 *यार लगता हे सारे भुत तुम्हारे पीछे ही पढ़ गए*

----------


## sangita_sharma

> *बड़े दिनों बाद एक अच्छा सूत्र पढ़ने को मिला ! सूत्र निर्माता को बधाई !*
> *हालांकि ऐसी शक्तियो पर मै भी बिना प्रमाण किये विश्वास करता हूँ , और अगर कुछ घटित भी होता है तो उसे प्रमाणित करने का प्रयास नहीं करता हूँ ! जानता हूँ की यह सब हमारी समझ से परे है अतः अक्सर अपनी मानसिक उर्जा कहीं और खर्च करना ज्यादा पसंद करता हूँ !
> चलिए एक वाकया मेरे पास भी है ! मेरे निवास से कुछ किलोमीटर दूर एक बालाजी का मंदिर है ! विगत वर्ष मै वहां पर एक शूट के लिए गया था ! बातो ही बातो में वहां भूत उतारने वाली क्रियाओं के शूट का प्लान बना ! हमने अविश्वासी होकर अपना कार्य चालू किया ! वहां पर कई औरते कुछ अजीब सी क्रियाकालापे कर रही थी ! हम सब उन्हें देखकर हंस रहे थे और उनका मजाक उड़ा रहे थे ! मंदिर के पुजारी ने हमें समझाया भी पर विज्ञान का भूत सवार था हमारे ऊपर ! हमने वहाँ शूट किया और वापस अपने निवास की और चल पड़े ! शाम हो गई थी और हल्का अँधेरा भी हो गया था !अब उन सब बातो का ख्याल आते ही हम सब को हल्का हल्का डर लगने लग गया था ! कुछ ही देर में हामरी एक महिला सहयोगी भी कुछ वैसी ही हरकते करने लगी ! पहले तो ये मजाक लगा परन्तु उसका चेहरा लाल पड़ने लगा था ! बहुत प्यास भी उसे लगने लगी थी ! और तो और आवाज़ भी कुछ बदली बदली हो गई थी ! मैंने कभी भी इन चीजों पे यकीं नहीं किया पर सच पूछो तो उस दिन मेरी घिग्घी बंध गई थी ! सुनसान रास्ता था और कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था की क्या करें ! हमने वापस उसी मंदिर में जाने का निर्णय लिया और वहां जाकर पुजारी जी की कुछ पूजा पाठ के बाद वह ठीक हुई ! बाद में पूछने पर कुछ याद ना होने की बात बताई ! पुजारी जी ने वो टेप भी मांग लिए ! अब तो कुछ कुछ यकीं हमें होने लगा था ! अब एक बात तो समझ आती है , ये कुछ चीजे ऐसी हैं जिनके बारे में कोई एक मत नहीं दिया जा सकता !*


क्या आप मेंहदीपुर बालाजी(राजस्थान ) की बात कर रहे हे

----------


## marwariladka

> *यार लगता हे सारे भुत तुम्हारे पीछे ही पढ़ गए*


बोहत खूब कहा दोस्त मगर यह सच्ची घटना है....अगर आपके साथ कुछ ऐसा हुआ है तो जरुर शेयर करे....

----------


## jaileo

विक्की भाई, रोमांचकारी कथानक समेटे हुए है  यह सूत्र  / 
निश्चित ही कुछ ऐसे क्षण भी आये होंगे जिनका कोई स्वप्न में भी उल्लेख नहीं करना चाहेगा / मेरे जीवन में भी एक लोमहर्षक  घटना घटी थी जिसका उल्लेख main अवश्य करूंगा किन्तु अभी नहीं / 
धन्यवाद /

----------


## marwariladka

> विक्की भाई, रोमांचकारी कथानक समेटे हुए है  यह सूत्र  / 
> निश्चित ही कुछ ऐसे क्षण भी आये होंगे जिनका कोई स्वप्न में भी उल्लेख नहीं करना चाहेगा / मेरे जीवन में भी एक लोमहर्षक  घटना घटी थी जिसका उल्लेख main अवश्य करूंगा किन्तु अभी नहीं / 
> धन्यवाद /


आपके जीवन के उस अनुभव के बारे में जान ने के लिए आपके पोस्ट का इंतज़ार है मित्र...शीघ्र ही अपना अनुभव बाँटिये....

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

> क्या आप मेंहदीपुर बालाजी(राजस्थान ) की बात कर रहे हे


* नहीं नहीं मै राजस्थान की बात नहीं कर रहा हूँ !*

----------


## kamesh

विक्की भैया क्या कहूँ

सच कहूँ तो अब शब्द ही खो गए इस सूत्र के तारीफ में कहने के लिए

कभी कभी होता है जब आप को बहोत भूक लगी हो तो खाया नहीं जायेगा, सदमा लगेगा तो रोया नहीं जायेगा,और बहुत जयादा ख़ुशी मिलेगी तो आदमी रोने लगता है,मित्र किस मुह से इस आलोकिक सूत्र की प्रसंसा करूँ ,बस यह कह सकता हूँ 

अविस्मरनीय ,अदभूत,अनमोल , लाजवाब सूत्र 

बधाई हो आप को

कुछ यद् आता है तो लिखूंगा जरुर यहाँ

मुझे अच्छा लगेगा लिख के,अपने को गोरवान्वित मह्सुश करूँगा,

----------


## marwariladka

> विक्की भैया क्या कहूँ
> 
> सच कहूँ तो अब शब्द ही खो गए इस सूत्र के तारीफ में कहने के लिए
> 
> कभी कभी होता है जब आप को बहोत भूक लगी हो तो खाया नहीं जायेगा, सदमा लगेगा तो रोया नहीं जायेगा,और बहुत जयादा ख़ुशी मिलेगी तो आदमी रोने लगता है,मित्र किस मुह से इस आलोकिक सूत्र की प्रसंसा करूँ ,बस यह कह सकता हूँ 
> 
> अविस्मरनीय ,अदभूत,अनमोल , लाजवाब सूत्र 
> 
> बधाई हो आप को
> ...


 सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र...आपके अनुभवों का इंतज़ार रहेगा.....

----------


## marwariladka

हमारा परिवार मनसा देवी की आराधना करता है....और वो ही हमारी कुल देवी हैं
बचपन से देखता आया हूँ किसी भी आयोजन में जब किसी चीज़ की कोई कमी होती है तब मेरे चाचाजी घर के पूजा वाले कमरे में बैठ जाते थे और अचानक ही उनकी आखें लाल हो जाती थी....
उसके बाद उनकी आवाज भी भरी हो जाती है और वो साड़ी गलतियाँ गिनने लगते हैं..पूरा परिवार को इकठा कर के उनसे वो गलती सुधरने को कहते थे...
कुछ ऐसा ही हाल में १.५ साल पहले हुआ था
उन्होंने मेरी माँ से कहा था के अपनी सेहत का ख्याल रखना आगे परेशानियाँ हैं....पर मेरी माँ को समझ नहीं आया तब के चाचाजी किस चीज़ की और इशारा कर रहे हैं..
कुछ दिनों बाद माँ के दांतों में दर्द होने लगा मगर वो उसको नजर अन्दाज्क करती रही...बाद में जब दर्द हद से ज्यादा हो गया तब डॉक्टर को दिखाया तो उन्होंने टेस्ट करने के बाद कैंसर पाया....
आज माँ का ओपेरासन हो चूका है...और अब माँ का इलाज चल रहा है ...मगर रह रह कर उस दिन की बात याद आती है......जब चाचाजी (या यूँ कहें उनके अन्दर निवास करने वाली देवी माँ) ने चेताया था...

----------


## dev b

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...............बधाई

----------


## marwariladka

> अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र ...............बधाई


मित्र आप भी अपने अनुभव बाँटें.....इंतज़ार है आपका...

----------


## Sharma1989

बहुत अछा लगा आप लोगो की आप बीती को पढ़ कर 
मुझे भी अपने बचपन की एक घटना याद आ गयी।

----------


## marwariladka

> बहुत अछा लगा आप लोगो की आप बीती को पढ़ कर 
> मुझे भी अपने बचपन की एक घटना याद आ गयी।


जरुर बताओ मित्र अपनी आप बीती....हम भी उसे जान न चाहेंगे...

----------


## virgin

> मित्रो यह सूत्र गुरूजी द्वारा प्रेरित है...
> यहाँ पर हम लोग कुछ ऐसे सत्य घटना क्रम का जिक्र  करेंगे जो की अलौकिक है...
> मसलन भुत प्रेत की सत्य घटनाएँ, ये फिर कोई और ऐसी सत्य कथा जो के "SUPERNATURAL " हो....


बेहतरीन सूत्र है मेरे दोस्त ......................पूर्ण रूप से मैं इन अनुभवों से सहमत हूँ 
कूद मेरे घर में कई ऐसी घटनाएं हुई है .............अगले अंक में पेश करुगा

----------


## guruji

मैं भी पारलौकिक शक्तियों में विश्वास रखता हूँ।
एक बार मैं एक पवित्र स्थान, जिन्हें पीर कहा जाता है, पर गया। वहाँ मैंने देखा कि एक स्त्री, एक पुरुष और एक किशोरावस्था का लड़का तीनों मिल कर एल 10-11 साल की कृशकाय लड़की को पीर बाबा की मज़ार पर शीश झुकाने के लिए कह रहे थे। उन तीनों ने उस लड़की को तीन तरफ़ से पकड़ा हुआ था और उसका सिर पकड़ कर झुकाने की कोशिश कर रहे थे। मगर वो लड़की काबू में नहीं आ रही थी और वे उसे झुका नहीं पाए।

----------


## badboy123455

> बोहत खूब कहा दोस्त मगर यह सच्ची घटना है....अगर आपके साथ कुछ ऐसा हुआ है तो जरुर शेयर करे....


*यार मेरी तो ये कहानिया सुनकर ही हालत खराब हो गयी*

----------


## marwariladka

> बेहतरीन सूत्र है मेरे दोस्त ......................पूर्ण रूप से मैं इन अनुभवों से सहमत हूँ 
> कूद मेरे घर में कई ऐसी घटनाएं हुई है .............अगले अंक में पेश करुगा


मित्र आपके अनुभवों का इंतज़ार है.....आशा करता हूँ आप जल्द ही इस सन्दर्भ में लिखेंगे...

----------


## marwariladka

> मैं भी पारलौकिक शक्तियों में विश्वास रखता हूँ।
> एक बार मैं एक पवित्र स्थान, जिन्हें पीर कहा जाता है, पर गया। वहाँ मैंने देखा कि एक स्त्री, एक पुरुष और एक किशोरावस्था का लड़का तीनों मिल कर एल 10-11 साल की कृशकाय लड़की को पीर बाबा की मज़ार पर शीश झुकाने के लिए कह रहे थे। उन तीनों ने उस लड़की को तीन तरफ़ से पकड़ा हुआ था और उसका सिर पकड़ कर झुकाने की कोशिश कर रहे थे। मगर वो लड़की काबू में नहीं आ रही थी और वे उसे झुका नहीं पाए।


सही कहा गुरूजी मैंने भी ऐसा कुछ सुना है....जब लोगों पर भुत सवार होता है तो वो किसी के काबू में नहीं आते..पता नहीं कहाँ से इनमे इतनी शक्ति आ जाती है के एक दुबली सी लड़की ४ आदमियों को अकेले संभाल लेती है...

----------


## marwariladka

मेरे एक दोस्त सिद्धार्थ के मुख से मैंने सुनी थी उसके जीवन की सच्ची घटना..वो में आज पेश कर रहा हूँ...
उसके कहे अनुसार जब वो सो रहा था तब उसने एक आदमी को सपने में देखा जो के बोहत दुखी और परेशां लग रहा था...
उसकी काय एकदम दुबली पतली थी और उसके गालों पर दांतों के निशान थे...वो आदमी सिध्हार्थ को कुछ समझाना चाह रहा था और कुछ बताना चाह रहा था..
उसने सिध्हार्थ से कहा "चले जाओ...यमराज आ रहा है....."..जब सिध्हार्थ में सपने में उसकी बातें अनसुनी कर दी..तो वो गुस्से में आ कर बोला.."अगर तुने मुझे यमराज से नहीं बचाया तो में तुझे सोने नहीं दूंगा"
सिध्हार्थ की हालत पतली हो गयी थी....वो अचानक से उठा और उसके हाथ पैन एकदम सुन्न पड़ गए...
अचानक उसने देखा उसके बेड के पास कोई बैठा था असल में...जिसकी कद काठी उसके पापा की तरह थी मगर वो उसके पापा नहीं थे...जब सिद्धार्थ ने गौर से देखा तो उसके गालों पर वही दांतों के निशान थे...सिध्हार्थ डर के मारे कापने लगा...जब सिद्धार्थ ने उसे पूछा के कौन हो तुम...तो उसने बड़े ही गुस्से से सिद्धार्थ को देखा और उसके बदन के अन्दर से आर पार हो गया...सिद्धार्थ जोर से चिल्लाने लगा....उसकी चीखें सुन कर उसके परेंट्स जाग गए और जब उन्होंने मामले के बारे में जाँच की तो पता चला के सिध्हार्थ के घर का मालिक के गालों पर दांत के निसान थे और ऐसेही किसी रहस्य मई कारणों से उनकी मौत हुई थी.....
मगर उस दिन के बाद सिद्धार्थ ने उसे कभी नहीं देखा...ना ही उसने किसी और को परेशान किया..शायद यमराज ने उन्हें मुक्ति दिला दी होगी...

----------


## SUNIL1107

आपके आमंत्रण का धन्यवाद मित्र ! बड़ा उम्दा  सूत्र बनाया है ! इस प्रकार की बातों से मन में रोमांच सा पैदा हो जाता है, किन्तु कहीं न कहीं इन बातों से अन्धविश्वास को बढ़ावा भी मिलता है ! ऐसा नहीं की पारलौकिक जगत या पारलौकिक शक्तियों में हमारा विश्वास नहीं है, किन्तु इनकी आड़ में अधिकतर भोले भाले लोग लूटे ही जाते हैं! (यह हमारे निजी विचार हैं ) खैर ++ स्वीकार करें !

----------


## fullmoon

*विक्की जी,

परालौकिक रहस्यों में डूबा हुआ और सच्ची घटनाओं से रूबरू करता ये सूत्र अत्यंत रोचक है .

कुछ तो ऐसी शक्तियां हैं इस ब्रह्माण्ड में, जिनके बारे में कोई विवेचना नहीं की जा सकती है,जिनके जवाब शायद विज्ञान के पास भी नहीं हैं.

आत्मा क्या है,मरने के बाद आत्मा का क्या होता है,गर्भ के अन्दर शिशु में ये आत्मा कैसे प्रवेश करती है,ये सारे अनसुलझे रहस्य हैं.

जिनके बारे में जितना सोचेंगे उतना ही हमे अपनी अज्ञानता का एहसास होगा.

आपका ये सूत्र हमे ऐसी ही घटनाओं के और करीब ले जा रहा है.*

----------


## marwariladka

> आपके आमंत्रण का धन्यवाद मित्र ! बड़ा उम्दा  सूत्र बनाया है ! इस प्रकार की बातों से मन में रोमांच सा पैदा हो जाता है, किन्तु कहीं न कहीं इन बातों से अन्धविश्वास को बढ़ावा भी मिलता है ! ऐसा नहीं की पारलौकिक जगत या पारलौकिक शक्तियों में हमारा विश्वास नहीं है, किन्तु इनकी आड़ में अधिकतर भोले भाले लोग लूटे ही जाते हैं! (यह हमारे निजी विचार हैं ) खैर ++ स्वीकार करें !


 रेपो के लिए धन्यवाद् मित्र...आपने बोल्कुल सही कहा कुछ लोग इसी अंधविश्वास के आड़ में भोले लोगों को लुट लेते हैं..पर मित्र यह सम्पूर्ण अंधविश्वास नहीं है....परन्तु फिर भी लोग अपना उल्लू सीधा करने में लगे रहते हैं..

----------


## marwariladka

> *विक्की जी,
> 
> परालौकिक रहस्यों में डूबा हुआ और सच्ची घटनाओं से रूबरू करता ये सूत्र अत्यंत रोचक है .
> 
> कुछ तो ऐसी शक्तियां हैं इस ब्रह्माण्ड में, जिनके बारे में कोई विवेचना नहीं की जा सकती है,जिनके जवाब शायद विज्ञान के पास भी नहीं हैं.
> 
> आत्मा क्या है,मरने के बाद आत्मा का क्या होता है,गर्भ के अन्दर शिशु में ये आत्मा कैसे प्रवेश करती है,ये सारे अनसुलझे रहस्य हैं.
> 
> जिनके बारे में जितना सोचेंगे उतना ही हमे अपनी अज्ञानता का एहसास होगा.
> ...


 फुल मून जी..आपने मुझसे सोचने के लिए कुछ अनोखे टोपिक दे दिए हैं...,,..कमल के विषय हैं मित्र....REPO++++

----------


## SUNIL1107

> *विक्की जी,
> 
> परालौकिक रहस्यों में डूबा हुआ और सच्ची घटनाओं से रूबरू करता ये सूत्र अत्यंत रोचक है .
> 
> कुछ तो ऐसी शक्तियां हैं इस ब्रह्माण्ड में, जिनके बारे में कोई विवेचना नहीं की जा सकती है,जिनके जवाब शायद विज्ञान के पास भी नहीं हैं.
> 
> आत्मा क्या है,मरने के बाद आत्मा का क्या होता है,गर्भ के अन्दर शिशु में ये आत्मा कैसे प्रवेश करती है,ये सारे अनसुलझे रहस्य हैं.
> 
> जिनके बारे में जितना सोचेंगे उतना ही हमे अपनी अज्ञानता का एहसास होगा.
> ...


मित्रों  जहाँ तक संभव हो सूत्र को आत्मा, परमात्मा  के नजदीक ले जाने की कोशिश कीजिये जिससे सभी को यह जानकारी मिले की आत्मा वास्तव में है क्या जैसा की मित्र फुल्मुन जी ने कहा की यह आत्मा आती कहाँ से है और म्रत्यु उपरांत जाती कहाँ है ! न की भूत और प्रेत सम्बन्धी चर्चा के ! कितने आश्चर्य की बात है की लोग इश्वर के होने का तो प्रमाण मांगते हैं किन्तु भूत प्रेत सम्बन्धी बातों पर सहज ही विश्वास कर लेते हैं ! (यह भी हमारी मात्र सलाह है , मानना या न मानना आपकी मर्जी आखिर आप सूत्र के मालिक हैं) और हाँ यह न सोचना की उपरोक्त सूत्र से हम नाराज हैं ! बस यह सोचना की किस बात से लोगों में नेगेटिव विचार जन्म लेंगे और किन बातों से पोजिटिव विचार

----------


## marwariladka

> मित्रों  जहाँ तक संभव हो सूत्र को आत्मा, परमात्मा  के नजदीक ले जाने की कोशिश कीजिये जिससे सभी को यह जानकारी मिले की आत्मा वास्तव में है क्या जैसा की मित्र फुल्मुन जी ने कहा की यह आत्मा आती कहाँ से है और म्रत्यु उपरांत जाती कहाँ है ! न की भूत और प्रेत सम्बन्धी चर्चा के ! कितने आश्चर्य की बात है की लोग इश्वर के होने का तो प्रमाण मांगते हैं किन्तु भूत प्रेत सम्बन्धी बातों पर सहज ही विश्वास कर लेते हैं ! (यह भी हमारी मात्र सलाह है , मानना या न मानना आपकी मर्जी आखिर आप सूत्र के मालिक हैं) और हाँ यह न सोचना की उपरोक्त सूत्र से हम नाराज हैं ! बस यह सोचना की किस बात से लोगों में नेगेटिव विचार जन्म लेंगे और किन बातों से पोजिटिव विचार


मित्र आप सुझाव बोहत अच्छा है....और सूत्र का मालिक में नहीं हूँ मित्र...हर सूत्र अन्तर्वासना की संपत्ति है और सदस्य गन ही उसकी सोभा  बढ़ाते हैं.......इसलिए सूत्र पर विचार और आपके सुझाव अत्यंत जरुरी है....

----------


## Ranveer

प्रिय मित्र मारवाड़ी  लड़का जी (विक्की जी )
आपका ये सूत्र पढने का मुझे आज मौक़ा मिला और पढ़कर मुझे भी बहुत अच्छा लगा |
इस सूत्र को बहुत ही खूबसूरत तरीके से आपने पेश किया है |
वैसे तो मुझे अभी तक ऐसी कोई पारलौकिक शक्ति का अनुभव नहीं हुआ है पर मै इस तथ्य को नकार भी नहीं सकता की इसका अस्तित्व ही नहीं है |
भुत प्रेत पर मुझे विश्वास नहीं है परन्तु मैंने  कई लोगों में (औघड़ों , साधुओं ...आदि में ) कुछ परामनोवैज्ञानिक हरकते करते देखा है |
इससे यही पता चलता है की कुछ न कुछ तो है 
कुछ लोगों की छठी इन्द्री इतनी विकसित होती है की पूर्वानुमान से ही उन्हें  कई बातें पता चल जाती है |

एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए ++

----------


## marwariladka

> प्रिय मित्र मारवाड़ी  लड़का जी (विक्की जी )
> आपका ये सूत्र पढने का मुझे आज मौक़ा मिला और पढ़कर मुझे भी बहुत अच्छा लगा |
> इस सूत्र को बहुत ही खूबसूरत तरीके से आपने पेश किया है |
> वैसे तो मुझे अभी तक ऐसी कोई पारलौकिक शक्ति का अनुभव नहीं हुआ है पर मै इस तथ्य को नकार भी नहीं सकता की इसका अस्तित्व ही नहीं है |
> भुत प्रेत पर मुझे विश्वास नहीं है परन्तु मैंने  कई लोगों में (औघड़ों , साधुओं ...आदि में ) कुछ परामनोवैज्ञानिक हरकते करते देखा है |
> इससे यही पता चलता है की कुछ न कुछ तो है 
> कुछ लोगों की छठी इन्द्री इतनी विकसित होती है की पूर्वानुमान से ही उन्हें  कई बातें पता चल जाती है |
> 
> एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए ++


उत्साह वर्धन के लिए बोहत शुक्रिया मित्र...

----------


## Rated R

मैं अपनी छुट्टियों में झारखंड गया हुआ था . बात कुछ १० वर्ष पुरानी है ..

मेरे जाने से कुछ एक हफ्ते पहले पड़ोस में एक बुजुर्ग महिला की मृत्यु हो गयी थी .  मेरे घर के पास एक आम का पेड़ था और वहां ये बात फैली हुई थी की उस पेड़ पर भूतों का वास है ..

३-४ बाद मैं जब रात में बातरूम जाने के लिए उठा तो देखा की वहीँ  बुजुर्ग महिला की आत्मा उस पेड़ पर विराजमान होकर  ठहाके मरकर हंस रही थी . मेरी तो सिट्टी-पिट्टी गुम हो गई थी .  मैं अगले १-२ दिन चैन से सो नहीं पाया था .

----------


## marwariladka

उसके बाद अपने क्या किया मित्र...कृपया विस्तार से बताएं..




> मैं अपनी छुट्टियों में झारखंड गया हुआ था . बात कुछ १० वर्ष पुरानी है ..
> 
> मेरे जाने से कुछ एक हफ्ते पहले पड़ोस में एक बुजुर्ग महिला की मृत्यु हो गयी थी .  मेरे घर के पास एक आम का पेड़ था और वहां ये बात फैली हुई थी की उस पेड़ पर भूतों का वास है ..
> 
> ३-४ बाद मैं जब रात में बातरूम जाने के लिए उठा तो देखा की वहीँ  बुजुर्ग महिला की आत्मा उस पेड़ पर विराजमान होकर  ठहाके मरकर हंस रही थी . मेरी तो सिट्टी-पिट्टी गुम हो गई थी .  मैं अगले १-२ दिन चैन से सो नहीं पाया था .

----------


## sanjeetspice

दोस्तों क्या यार मुझे तो पढ़ कर ही डर लग रहा है क्या आप सब ये कहना चाहते हो की इस दुनिया में या हमारे आस पास भूत भी  है 

सुत्र तो अच्छा है लेकिन थोरा डरावना अहसास कराता है

----------


## marwariladka

> दोस्तों क्या यार मुझे तो पढ़ कर ही डर लग रहा है क्या आप सब ये कहना चाहते हो की इस दुनिया में या हमारे आस पास भूत भी  है 
> 
> सुत्र तो अच्छा है लेकिन थोरा डरावना अहसास कराता है


 दर तो जिंदगी का एक हिस्सा है ..मानने से ही भगवान् है और जब हम भगवन में विश्वास करते हैं तो भुत और रूहानी ताकतों में क्यों नहीं??

----------


## love birds

> *विक्की जी,
> 
> परालौकिक रहस्यों में डूबा हुआ और सच्ची घटनाओं से रूबरू करता ये सूत्र अत्यंत रोचक है .
> 
> कुछ तो ऐसी शक्तियां हैं इस ब्रह्माण्ड में, जिनके बारे में कोई विवेचना नहीं की जा सकती है,जिनके जवाब शायद विज्ञान के पास भी नहीं हैं.
> 
> आत्मा क्या है,मरने के बाद आत्मा का क्या होता है,गर्भ के अन्दर शिशु में ये आत्मा कैसे प्रवेश करती है,ये सारे अनसुलझे रहस्य हैं.
> 
> जिनके बारे में जितना सोचेंगे उतना ही हमे अपनी अज्ञानता का एहसास होगा.
> ...


ha bhai sahi baat h mere sath kam karne wale bhai k sale sahab ne marne se 4 din pahale apni wife ko bataya ki wo 4 din baad marega or usiki kokh se janam bhi lega wo uska dyan rakhe

----------


## marwariladka

मित्रो आप सबसे अनुरोध है कृपया अपने अपने विचार यहाँ रखें और यह बतौयें के क्या आप भुत प्रेत और परालौकिक शक्तियों को मानते हैं??

----------


## Rated R

> उसके बाद अपने क्या किया मित्र...कृपया विस्तार से बताएं..


मैं भगवान् का नाम लेते हुए भागकर रूम में चला गया था .

----------


## SUNIL1107

................................

----------


## Shri Vijay

*प्रिय मित्र विक्की ईस अलौकिक सूत्र के लिए लौकिक धन्यवाद..... +++++ ******

----------


## marwariladka

> *प्रिय मित्र विक्की ईस अलौकिक सूत्र के लिए लौकिक धन्यवाद..... +++++ ******


मित्र अपना भी कुछ अनुभव बताएं....

----------


## ara123

*मित्र जब इंसान है तो भुत प्रेत भी जरुर है 
रही बात तंत मंत्र या किसी प्रलोकिक शक्ति की तो वो भी है*

----------


## ara123

*जादू टोना ये सब है चाहे विज्ञानं ने कितनी प्रगति कर ली हो पर ये सभी चीज़े अभी बी है
चाहे वो चोकी हो या घात (दोनों तरीके इंसान को मरने के लिए है ) इंसान इनका प्रयोगे करते है अपने दुश्मनों के लिए 
पर ये किअसा प्राणी समाज है जो अपनी ख़ुशी के लिए दुसरो की खुशिया छीन लेता है 
*

----------


## ara123

*में आप सभी को एक विवरण देता हु
जैसा की घात क्या होती है
घात किसी इंसान का बुरा चाहती है जो बी तांत्रिक किसी पे घात छोड़ता है 
घाट एक मटके की तरह होती है जो आपके मुख्या द्वार पे आके आपका नाम लेती है 
अगर आप उसके सामने आ गए तो आप उसी समय ख़तम और आप भाग्यशाली रहे तो वो वही गिर के ख़तम हो जाएगी
*

----------


## ara123

समाज में ऐसी अनेक चीज़े है वेसे मेरे जीवन से ऐसी अनेको घटनाये जुडी हुई है पर एक बताता हु आपको 
की हमारे पड़ोस में २ लोग किराये पे रहते थे 
जिस पर घाट छोड़ी गई वो चारपाई समेत जल गया और दुसरे का बल बी बांका नि हुआ
और दरवाजा बंद था न दरवाजे पे मटके की आकृति बनी हुई थी

----------


## ara123

:skull::skull:समाज में ऐसी अनेक चीज़े है वेसे मेरे जीवन से ऐसी अनेको घटनाये जुडी हुई है पर एक बताता हु आपको 
की हमारे पड़ोस में २ लोग किराये पे रहते थे 
जिस पर घाट छोड़ी गई वो चारपाई समेत जल गया और दुसरे का बल बी बांका नि हुआ
और दरवाजा बंद था न दरवाजे पे मटके की आकृति बनी हुई थी:skull::skull:

----------


## nitin

विक्की जी, आपका ये सूत्र सचमे बहोत रोमांचकारी है, 
यहाँ सब के अनुभव सुनकर रोंगटे खड़े हो गए, 

एक दो बार मुझे भी इन शक्तियों की प्रचीती आई है, 
वह भी आपके सामने जरुर रखूँगा,

इस सूत्र के लिए रेपो + काबुल करे विक्की जी

----------


## gopu

विक्की जी आपने जीवन के एक और पहलु पे सूत्र बना कर दिल खुश कर दिया 
मेरे जीवन में ऐसी अनेक घटनाएँ हुई हैं जिनको मैं कभी भी तर्क की कसोटी से नहीं समझ  पाया 
विश्वास करने के अतिरिक्त कोई भी रास्ता नहीं था !
कुछ घटनाओं ने जीवन पे इतना प्रभाव डाला की दिशा ही बदल दी 
कई लोग पारलोकिक अनुभवों को मन की कमजोरी या कल्पना का नाम देते हैं 
ऐसा नहीं है 
मैं अपने अनुभवों के आधार पे यह दावे से कह सकता हूँ 
क्योंकि मैं स्वयम  इन घटनाओं का भुक्तभोगी  हूँ 
इसलिए मैं अच्छी तरह जानता  हूँ की कल्पना और यथार्थ का फर्क कहाँ और कितना है 
आपकी अनुमति और अन्य साथियों के विचार जान कर मैं अपने अनुभव आप से जरुर बाँटना चाहूँगा

----------


## jai 123

इस  प्रकार के सूत्र फोरम मैं रोचकता बनाये रखते है कृपया अपने अनुभव यहाँ पर रखे अप्राकृतिक शक्तिया शुरू  से ही आकर्षण पैदा करती है इनके बारे मैं अभी  तक कोई भी ठोस प्रमाण नहीं बता पाया है परन्तु यदि हम भगवान्  मैं वेश्वास करते है तो हमे इनकी उपस्थिति भी माननी पड़ेगी  !

----------


## marwariladka

आपके अनुभव के द्वारा सूत्र को गति प्रदान करने के लिए धन्यवाद्.....मित्र.....  पके अनुभव सही मायने में आदरणीय हैं....



> *जादू टोना ये सब है चाहे विज्ञानं ने कितनी प्रगति कर ली हो पर ये सभी चीज़े अभी बी है
> चाहे वो चोकी हो या घात (दोनों तरीके इंसान को मरने के लिए है ) इंसान इनका प्रयोगे करते है अपने दुश्मनों के लिए 
> पर ये किअसा प्राणी समाज है जो अपनी ख़ुशी के लिए दुसरो की खुशिया छीन लेता है 
> *





> *में आप सभी को एक विवरण देता हु
> जैसा की घात क्या होती है
> घात किसी इंसान का बुरा चाहती है जो बी तांत्रिक किसी पे घात छोड़ता है 
> घाट एक मटके की तरह होती है जो आपके मुख्या द्वार पे आके आपका नाम लेती है 
> अगर आप उसके सामने आ गए तो आप उसी समय ख़तम और आप भाग्यशाली रहे तो वो वही गिर के ख़तम हो जाएगी
> *





> समाज में ऐसी अनेक चीज़े है वेसे मेरे जीवन से ऐसी अनेको घटनाये जुडी हुई है पर एक बताता हु आपको 
> की हमारे पड़ोस में २ लोग किराये पे रहते थे 
> जिस पर घाट छोड़ी गई वो चारपाई समेत जल गया और दुसरे का बल बी बांका नि हुआ
> और दरवाजा बंद था न दरवाजे पे मटके की आकृति बनी हुई थी

----------


## marwariladka

आपके अनुभव के द्वारा सूत्र को गति प्रदान करने के लिए धन्यवाद्.....मित्र.....  पके अनुभव सही मायने में आदरणीय हैं....



> *जादू टोना ये सब है चाहे विज्ञानं ने कितनी प्रगति कर ली हो पर ये सभी चीज़े अभी बी है
> चाहे वो चोकी हो या घात (दोनों तरीके इंसान को मरने के लिए है ) इंसान इनका प्रयोगे करते है अपने दुश्मनों के लिए 
> पर ये किअसा प्राणी समाज है जो अपनी ख़ुशी के लिए दुसरो की खुशिया छीन लेता है 
> *





> *में आप सभी को एक विवरण देता हु
> जैसा की घात क्या होती है
> घात किसी इंसान का बुरा चाहती है जो बी तांत्रिक किसी पे घात छोड़ता है 
> घाट एक मटके की तरह होती है जो आपके मुख्या द्वार पे आके आपका नाम लेती है 
> अगर आप उसके सामने आ गए तो आप उसी समय ख़तम और आप भाग्यशाली रहे तो वो वही गिर के ख़तम हो जाएगी
> *





> समाज में ऐसी अनेक चीज़े है वेसे मेरे जीवन से ऐसी अनेको घटनाये जुडी हुई है पर एक बताता हु आपको 
> की हमारे पड़ोस में २ लोग किराये पे रहते थे 
> जिस पर घाट छोड़ी गई वो चारपाई समेत जल गया और दुसरे का बल बी बांका नि हुआ
> और दरवाजा बंद था न दरवाजे पे मटके की आकृति बनी हुई थी

----------


## marwariladka

जरुर बाटें मित्र..आपके अनुभवों का इंतज़ार रहेगा....



> विक्की जी आपने जीवन के एक और पहलु पे सूत्र बना कर दिल खुश कर दिया 
> मेरे जीवन में ऐसी अनेक घटनाएँ हुई हैं जिनको मैं कभी भी तर्क की कसोटी से नहीं समझ  पाया 
> विश्वास करने के अतिरिक्त कोई भी रास्ता नहीं था !
> कुछ घटनाओं ने जीवन पे इतना प्रभाव डाला की दिशा ही बदल दी 
> कई लोग पारलोकिक अनुभवों को मन की कमजोरी या कल्पना का नाम देते हैं 
> ऐसा नहीं है 
> मैं अपने अनुभवों के आधार पे यह दावे से कह सकता हूँ 
> क्योंकि मैं स्वयम  इन घटनाओं का भुक्तभोगी  हूँ 
> इसलिए मैं अच्छी तरह जानता  हूँ की कल्पना और यथार्थ का फर्क कहाँ और कितना है 
> आपकी अनुमति और अन्य साथियों के विचार जान कर मैं अपने अनुभव आप से जरुर बाँटना चाहूँगा

----------


## marwariladka

मित्रों आज में यहाँ पर एक चर्चा आरम्भ करने वाला हूँ!!!
कोई मेरा साथ देने के लिए तैयार है?

----------


## marwariladka

*मित्रो हाल ही में नए कलाकारों के साथ आई फिल्म रागिनी MMS सबने देखि होगी...जिन दर्शकों ने यह नहीं देखि उन्होंने "paranormal activity " नमक hollywood  मूवी देखि होगी.....
तो आज के चर्चा का विषय यह है के क्या इन फिल्मो में दिखाए गए चित्रों का कोई अस्तित्वा है?
जैसा के फिल्म के निर्माता असल होने का दावा करते हैं....
क्या सच में ऐसा होता है??
मित्रों अपनी अपनी राय रखें और इस चर्चा में भाग ले...*

----------


## gopu

मैं अपने जीवन से जुड़े अनुभवों की बात बताता हूँ 
सबसे पहले,ये घटना मेरी माँ के साथ हुयी थी 
करीब ३० साल पहले की बात है 
उस समय पापा पलामू जो अब झारखण्ड में है में कार्यरत थे 
मेरे पापा काम के सिलसिले में शहर के बाहर थे 
उन्हें शाम तक लौट आना था, पर उन्हें देर हो गयी 
माँ हम सभी भाई - बहन को घर में सुला कर बाहर दरवाजे के पास प्रतिक्षा करने लगी
घर काफी बड़ा था , अहाते में काफी पेड़ लगे थे 
यदि मुख्य फाटक से कोई आवाज लगता तो घर के अंदर बैठा व्यक्ति सुन नहीं पाता 
रात में बिजली नहीं रहने के कारन सभी जल्दी सो जाते थे 
माँ दरवाजे के पास कुर्सी पे बैठे बैठे सो गयीं 
कुछ देर बाद उन्हें एक स्त्री जो सुहागन के लाल कपडे पहने हुए थी और काफी युवा थी , ने उन्हें उठाया 
और कहा " आप अंदर जा के सो जाईये, यहाँ मत सोईये"
माँ गहरी नींद से उठी और कमरे में चली आयीं 
पापा रात को लौटे और हम सब चकित थे की घर में कौन आया था ?
इस घटना की चर्चा जब मकानमालिक से की गयी तो उन्होंने उस स्त्री का विवरण पुछा
फिर उन्होंने बताया की उनकी विवाहिता बहन की मृत्यु काफी युवावस्था में हो गयी थी 
और माँ ने जो विवरण बताया वो पूर्णत उससे मिलता था 
शिक्षित होने के कारन हम  सभी इस पे विश्वास करने से जिझक रहे थे 
परन्तु " आँखों देखि " को न मानने का प्रश्न ही नहीं था !

----------


## Farhan

दोस्तो जीवन की कुछ घटनाये ऐसी होती है जिसे दिमाग तो मानने से इंकार करता है पर आँखे तो देखती है

----------


## gopu

> दोस्तो जीवन की कुछ घटनाये ऐसी होती है जिसे दिमाग तो मानने से इंकार करता है पर आँखे तो देखती है


फरहान भाई मैं तो अगर इसे विज्ञान की भाषा में कहूँ तो visible spectrum and audible range के ऊपर भी और नीचे भी प्रकाश है 
और ध्वनि भी है , पर न हम देख सकते हैं न सुन सकते हैं , तर्क सबूत मांगता है पर प्रत्यक्ष को प्रमाण क्या?
ऐसी कई घटनाओं ने तार्किक क्षमता को हिला दिया 
जिन पे विश्वास नहीं करने का प्रश्न ही नहीं था

----------


## marwariladka

भाई क्या कभी आपके साथ ऐसा कुछ हुआ है?...जिसने आपके मस्तिस्क को हिला के रख दिया हो???



> फरहान भाई मैं तो अगर इसे विज्ञान की भाषा में कहूँ तो visible spectrum and audible range के ऊपर भी और नीचे भी प्रकाश है 
> और ध्वनि भी है , पर न हम देख सकते हैं न सुन सकते हैं , तर्क सबूत मांगता है पर प्रत्यक्ष को प्रमाण क्या?
> ऐसी कई घटनाओं ने तार्किक क्षमता को हिला दिया 
> जिन पे विश्वास नहीं करने का प्रश्न ही नहीं था

----------


## saam

मुझे याद हे वहा तक पुराने फोरम पर भी ऐसा ही एक सूत्र था जिस की कुछ घटनाए मेने लिख रखी हे जो की मेरे साथ नही हुई थी अगर किसी को एतराज ना हो तो में उसे यहाँ पोस्ट करना चाहूँगा. मेने सिर्फ घटनाए लिखी हे उसे किसनी पोस्ट की थी वो मुझे नहीं पता. अगर सूत्रधार इजाजत दे तो में यहाँ पोस्ट करना चाहूँगा.

----------


## marwariladka

> मुझे याद हे वहा तक पुराने फोरम पर भी ऐसा ही एक सूत्र था जिस की कुछ घटनाए मेने लिख रखी हे जो की मेरे साथ नही हुई थी अगर किसी को एतराज ना हो तो में उसे यहाँ पोस्ट करना चाहूँगा. मेने सिर्फ घटनाए लिखी हे उसे किसनी पोस्ट की थी वो मुझे नहीं पता. अगर सूत्रधार इजाजत दे तो में यहाँ पोस्ट करना चाहूँगा.


 जरुर मित्र....जरुर पोस्ट करें....इससे हमे भी कुछ जानने का मौका मिलेगा....

----------


## saam

कानपूर के cantonment एरिया में एक रेल पटरी है.. जिसे हम सब उसके नज़दीक ही एक स्कूल के नाम से जानते हैं.. उसे जैपुरिया क्रोस्सिंग कहा जाता है... cantonment एरिया होने की वजह से रात के ८ बजे के बाद वहां एकदम
 सन्नाटा छा जाता है...

ये बात है सन २००४ की... मैं और मेरे चाचा कैंट में किसी काम से गए थे.... वहां से लौटते लौटते करीब रात के ११:३० बज गए थे... सुनसान सड़क और सर्दियों का मौसम... एक अजीएब सी सिरहन पैदा कर रही थी 
दिल में...
वो ठंडी हवा. दिल तक जाती और उसे छु कर वापस निकलती... ना जाने क्यूँ एक अजीब सा एहसास हो रहा था दिल में... हम दोनों कार में थे... आगे बड़ते जा रहे थे.. तभी चाचा को वहां के व्यायाम शाला में कुछ काम याद आ
गया और वो चपरासी से बात करने चले गए... उनको आने में करीब २० मिनट लग गए थे...
मैं उस दिन बार बार अपनी घडी की ओर देख रहा था... मुझे लग रहा था की बस अब जल्द से जल्द घर पहुच जाये..
अब तक घडी में ११:५७ हो चूका था... ठीक बारह बजे हम जैपुरिया क्रोस्सिंग से कुछ दुरी पे थे.. और हमे दिखायो दिया की एक सुन्दर सी युवती जिसने शादी का जोड़ा पेहेन रखा था... आगे खड़ी लिफ्ट मांग रही है... 
हम कार में सिर्फ दो ही लोग थे... इसलिए हमने सोचा की बेचारी इस वक़्त पता नही कहा से कोई और साधन करेगी तो हम उसके नज़दीक जाने लगे...
मेरे हाथ पता नहे क्यूँ अपने आप सीट बेल्ट पे चले गए और मैंने सीट बेल्ट बाँध ली... शायद मैंने सोचा होगा की इतनी सुन्दर लड़की है... शायद मुझे सीट बेल्ट बाँधा देख सीधा साधा समझे और पट जाये...
हम उसके नज़दीक आ रहे थे..
अचानक कुछ ऐसा हुआ की हम दोनों की(मेरी और मेरे चाचा की) सारी हसी ख़तम हो गइ ... जैसे जैसे हम उसके नज्देक जा रहे थे... वो और बड़ी होती जा रही थी... उसका कद बढता जा रहा था.... 
हमारे brakes फेल हो गए थे.. और स्टीरिंग उसी की दिशा में मुड गया था...
हम जैसे ही उसके करीब पोहोचे... वो एक बिजली के खम्बे जितनी बड़ी हो चुकी थी.. और जैसे ही हमारी और उसकी ताक्कर होने वाली थी, वो गायब हो गयी.. और उसके पीछे खम्बा था... जिससे हमारी गाड़ी टकरा गयी... 
मैंने सीट बेल्ट लगा राखी थी.. तो मैं तो बच गया.. लेकिन चाचा बेहोश हो गए.. और उनके माथे से काफी खून भी बह रहा था...
मेरे पास फ़ोन था... लेकिन उसमे नेटवर्क नही आ रहा था..और बहार निकलने की मेरी हिम्मत नही हो रही थी... लेकिन किसी तरह मैं बहार निकला और वहीँ रेल पटरी के पास एक छोटी सी पान की दुकान है... 
वो लकड़ी की बनी हुई है... वो उस वक़्त बंद थी.. उसके यहाँ पको भी है... तो मैंने तुरंत उसकी दुकान तोड़ दी.. और अमबुलंस को फ़ोन करने लगा... फ़ोन तो और बात भी हो गयी.... उन्होंने ने कहा की हम ५ मिनट में पहुच जायेंगे
तभी मुझे किसी के एक्सिडेंट की आवाज़ आई... पीछे मुड के देखा तो उस औरत ने हमारी गाड़ी को उठा रखा था... और उसने एकदम से कार मेरी तरफ फेक दी.... मैं तो बाल बाल बच गया... लेकिन कार की ऐसी हालत हो गयी थी
की अगर कोई देखे तो कहेगा की ये तो मोटर साइकिल के पार्ट्स हैं... इस तरह टूट गयी थी... उसके बाद मुझे चाचाजी का खयाल आया.... इधर उधर देखा तो वो औरत कहीं दिखाई नही दी.... 
डर तो बोहोत लग रहा था.. लेकिन फिर भी जा के गाडी का दरवाज़ा खोल के चाचा को बहार निकला... तब तक अमबुलंस आ गयी और हम उसमे बैठ कर जाने लगे... लेकिन तभी उसका पिछला tyre puncture हो गया....
मैं तो बहुत बुरी तरह से डर गया था... लेकिन स्टेफनी बदली गयी और तुरंत हम अस्पताल पहुचे... वहां पता चला की चाचा की २०६ में से १६० हड्डियों का चुरा बन चूका है... और कम से कम १ साल उन्हें बेड रेस्ट करना होगा....

आज वो जिन्दा तो हैं.. लेकिन बस एक जिन्दा लाश की तरह... पुरे शरीर में सरिया है हड्डियों की जगह... 


बाद में हमे पता चला की यहाँ पटरी पे एक औरत ने शादी के मंडप से भाग के जान दे दी थी...

----------


## marwariladka

बोहत ही लोम हर्षण करी अनुभव है मित्र...इसे पढ़ कर तो सच में मेरे रोंगटे खड़े हो गए.....और आपके चाचाजी की तबियत कैसी है ?

शायद आपकी किस्मत अच्छी थी या फिर आपने कोई पुण्य किये होंगे के आप बच गए......




> कानपूर के cantonment एरिया में एक रेल पटरी है.. जिसे हम सब उसके नज़दीक ही एक स्कूल के नाम से जानते हैं.. उसे जैपुरिया क्रोस्सिंग कहा जाता है... cantonment एरिया होने की वजह से रात के ८ बजे के बाद वहां एकदम
>  सन्नाटा छा जाता है...
> 
> ये बात है सन २००४ की... मैं और मेरे चाचा कैंट में किसी काम से गए थे.... वहां से लौटते लौटते करीब रात के ११:३० बज गए थे... सुनसान सड़क और सर्दियों का मौसम... एक अजीएब सी सिरहन पैदा कर रही थी 
> दिल में...
> वो ठंडी हवा. दिल तक जाती और उसे छु कर वापस निकलती... ना जाने क्यूँ एक अजीब सा एहसास हो रहा था दिल में... हम दोनों कार में थे... आगे बड़ते जा रहे थे.. तभी चाचा को वहां के व्यायाम शाला में कुछ काम याद आ
> गया और वो चपरासी से बात करने चले गए... उनको आने में करीब २० मिनट लग गए थे...
> मैं उस दिन बार बार अपनी घडी की ओर देख रहा था... मुझे लग रहा था की बस अब जल्द से जल्द घर पहुच जाये..
> अब तक घडी में ११:५७ हो चूका था... ठीक बारह बजे हम जैपुरिया क्रोस्सिंग से कुछ दुरी पे थे.. और हमे दिखायो दिया की एक सुन्दर सी युवती जिसने शादी का जोड़ा पेहेन रखा था... आगे खड़ी लिफ्ट मांग रही है... 
> ...

----------


## marwariladka

मित्रो हम सबने मिल कर अपनी आपबीती सुना दी है
कुछ के वृतांत सुन कर तो रोंगटे खड़े हो गए
पर मित्रो आज भी बोहत सारे लोग ऐसे हैं जीने इस तरह की शिकायत है और उन्हें उपचार की जरुरत है....
कुछ के परिवार वाले उन्हें ओझाओं के पास ले जाते हैं और कुछ डाक्टरी इलाज करवा करवा के थक जाते हैं...मगर अंत में कोई सफलता नहीं मिल पाती है
इश्वर की कृपा से ऐसी परालौकिक शक्तियों से कुछ लोग मुक्त हो जाते हैं और कुछ इसे ही अपना भाग्य समझ कर चुप हो जाते हैं...
तो मित्रो हम सभी सदस्य गन यह जानन चाहेंगे के क्या आप में से कोई या फिर आपके जानने वालों में से कोई इस प्रकार की समस्या से ग्रसित है???
अगर है तो यहाँ जरुर बयां कीजिये...
हम सरे अन्तर्वासना परिवार के सदस्य मिल कर इसका मुकाबिला करेंगे..अगर हो सके तो कुछ समाधान बताने की कोशिश भी करेंगे
कुछ नहीं तो दुआएं तो करेंगे ही....क्यों के आप सब भी येही मानते होंगे के जहाँ दवा काम नहीं करती वहां दुआएं काम करती है...
तो मित्रो आप सबकी समस्याओं को खुल कर बताएं (जो समस्या परालौकिक शक्तियों से जुडी हो) और हमे भी आपकी सेवा करने का मौका दे....

----------


## gopu

एक घटना जिसे मैंने स्वय अनुभव किया , बताना चाहता हूँ
हमें पढाई के लिए शरीर का dissection करना होता है 
किसी भी व्यक्ति का शरीर क़ानूनी प्रक्रिया के बाद अध्ययन के लिए दिया जाता है 
एक स्त्री का शरीर जो लगभग ७-८ माह की गर्भवती थी, हमें दिया गया 
सबसे पहले कुछ छात्रों ने कुछ अजीब सा महसूस किया जिसे हम सब ने मजाक में लिया 
परन्तु अचानक मेरी आँखों के सामने उसके पैर टेबल से नीचे लटक गए 
हमने इसे एक साधारण बात मान कर उसे फिर टेबल पे रख दिया 
इतने में हमारे उस हॉल के अंदर बने लकड़ी के अलमारी के पल्ले स्वयम खुल गए 
और धडाम की आवाज के साथ स्वयम बंद भी हो गए 
हमारे हॉल का चपरासी तुरंत हमें बाहर जाने को कहने लगा 
और सभी छात्रों को बाहर निकालने लगा 
उत्सुकतावश और सच कहूँ तो हठधर्मितावश मैं और मेरा एक मित्र दरवाजे के पास खड़े हो गए 
मैंने स्वयम अपनी आँखों से देखा की एक अत्यंत शांत कमरे में जहां कोई आंधी या तेज हवा नहीं थी 
उस अलमारी के पल्ले स्वयम खुल और बंद हो रहे थे 
चपरासी ने हमें बिलकुल डांटते हुए कमरे से निकाल दिया और कोई पवित्र जल अंदर छिड़क कर दरवाजा लगा दिया 
इस के बाद उस शरीर को हमें नहीं दिया गया 
और हम सभी इस घटना को एक बुरा अनुभव मान कर भूलने का प्रयत्न करने लगे

----------


## gopu

> मित्रो हम सबने मिल कर अपनी आपबीती सुना दी है
> कुछ के वृतांत सुन कर तो रोंगटे खड़े हो गए
> पर मित्रो आज भी बोहत सारे लोग ऐसे हैं जीने इस तरह की शिकायत है और उन्हें उपचार की जरुरत है....
> कुछ के परिवार वाले उन्हें ओझाओं के पास ले जाते हैं और कुछ डाक्टरी इलाज करवा करवा के थक जाते हैं...मगर अंत में कोई सफलता नहीं मिल पाती है
> इश्वर की कृपा से ऐसी परालौकिक शक्तियों से कुछ लोग मुक्त हो जाते हैं और कुछ इसे ही अपना भाग्य समझ कर चुप हो जाते हैं...
> तो मित्रो हम सभी सदस्य गन यह जानन चाहेंगे के क्या आप में से कोई या फिर आपके जानने वालों में से कोई इस प्रकार की समस्या से ग्रसित है???
> अगर है तो यहाँ जरुर बयां कीजिये...
> हम सरे अन्तर्वासना परिवार के सदस्य मिल कर इसका मुकाबिला करेंगे..अगर हो सके तो कुछ समाधान बताने की कोशिश भी करेंगे
> कुछ नहीं तो दुआएं तो करेंगे ही....क्यों के आप सब भी येही मानते होंगे के जहाँ दवा काम नहीं करती वहां दुआएं काम करती है...
> तो मित्रो आप सबकी समस्याओं को खुल कर बताएं (जो समस्या परालौकिक शक्तियों से जुडी हो) और हमे भी आपकी सेवा करने का मौका दे....


विक्की जी इस प्रकार के मामलों में अधिकांशतः मानसिक बीमारी होती है 
परन्तु यह भी सत्य है की कई मामलों में विज्ञान की पहुँच से आगे विश्वास की बुनियाद पे इनसे मुक्ति मिलती है 
वैसे अधिकांश लोग इस प्रकार के मामलों में धोखेबाज़ पाखण्डीयों के शिकार बन जाते है
एक बार एक सांप के दंश से प्रभावित व्यक्ति इलाज के लिए आया 
उसके गाँव का कोई पाखंडी ओझा वहाँ पहुँच के झाड - फूंक के द्वारा उसे ठीक करने का दावा करने लगा 
मेरे एक वरीय सहपाठी ने उसे समझाने का प्रयत्न किया पर गाँव वाले नहीं माने 
क्रुद्ध हो उन्होंने उसे उस व्यक्ति को ठीक करने की चुनौती दे दी 
उसने काफी देर तक झाड - फूंक का नाटक किया 
फिर बाकि पूजा जंगल में करने की बात कह कर भागने लगा 
हमारे वरीय सहपाठियों ने उसे पकड़ लिया , और उसकी पिटाई कर दी 
दुःख इस बात का रहा की वो व्यक्ति उस पाखंडी की वजह से मर गया 
मित्रों इस दुनिया को बनानेवाली असीम शक्ति के समक्ष विज्ञान बहुत छोटा है 
परन्तु विज्ञान भी ईश्वर की ही देन है यह कभी नहीं भूलना चाहिए 
पारलौकिक शक्तियों से जनता को लाभ पहुँचाने का दावा करने वाले बहुत हैं 
परन्तु सत्य में यह ज्ञान कम लोगों के पास होता है 
और इस की आड़ में मासूमों के साथ खिलवाड होने की सम्भावना सदा बनी रहती है

----------


## marwariladka

बिलकुल सही बात कही है मित्र तुमने....झूठे पाखंडियों ने इस देश की भोली जनता को मुर्ख बनाने का और उनकी जिंदगी के साथ खेलने का धंदा बना लिया है..
आप सब जब भी इस प्रकार के पाखंडी से मिले तो उनकी धुलाई कर दे...उन सबकी तो में खुद बेन्ड बजा देना चाहता हूँ...


> विक्की जी इस प्रकार के मामलों में अधिकांशतः मानसिक बीमारी होती है 
> परन्तु यह भी सत्य है की कई मामलों में विज्ञान की पहुँच से आगे विश्वास की बुनियाद पे इनसे मुक्ति मिलती है 
> वैसे अधिकांश लोग इस प्रकार के मामलों में धोखेबाज़ पाखण्डीयों के शिकार बन जाते है
> एक बार एक सांप के दंश से प्रभावित व्यक्ति इलाज के लिए आया 
> उसके गाँव का कोई पाखंडी ओझा वहाँ पहुँच के झाड - फूंक के द्वारा उसे ठीक करने का दावा करने लगा 
> मेरे एक वरीय सहपाठी ने उसे समझाने का प्रयत्न किया पर गाँव वाले नहीं माने 
> क्रुद्ध हो उन्होंने उसे उस व्यक्ति को ठीक करने की चुनौती दे दी 
> उसने काफी देर तक झाड - फूंक का नाटक किया 
> फिर बाकि पूजा जंगल में करने की बात कह कर भागने लगा 
> ...

----------


## guruji

क्या आप जानते हैं कि भारत में इस प्रकार की परेशानियों का उपाय/उपचार कहाँ होता है?

----------


## Farhan

> क्या आप जानते हैं कि भारत में इस प्रकार की परेशानियों का उपाय/उपचार कहाँ होता है?


गुरु जी आप किस परेशानी की बात कर रहेँ हैँ मानसिक या पार लौकिक

----------


## Farhan

> फरहान भाई मैं तो अगर इसे विज्ञान की भाषा में कहूँ तो visible spectrum and audible range के ऊपर भी और नीचे भी प्रकाश है 
> और ध्वनि भी है , पर न हम देख सकते हैं न सुन सकते हैं , तर्क सबूत मांगता है पर प्रत्यक्ष को प्रमाण क्या?
> ऐसी कई घटनाओं ने तार्किक क्षमता को हिला दिया 
> जिन पे विश्वास नहीं करने का प्रश्न ही नहीं था


गोपू जी मै भी पार लौकिक शक्तियोँ पर विश्वास करता हूँ पहले नहीँ मानता था पर जीवन की कुछ घटनाओ ने मुझे मानने पर मजबूर कर दिया था।
और रही विज्ञान की बात तो विज्ञान मी इस विषय पर सहमत है कि पारलौकिक शक्तियाँ संसार मे विदमान हैँ

----------


## marwariladka

> क्या आप जानते हैं कि भारत में इस प्रकार की परेशानियों का उपाय/उपचार कहाँ होता है?


*गुरूजी मैंने काफी अध्ययन करने के बाद कुछ नुस्खे नोट किये हैं जिनसे के परालौकिक शक्तिया (जो की परेशां कर रही हो ) उनसे छुटकारा पाने में मदद मिल सकती है...
अगर आप सभी मित्रो की आज्ञा हो तो में बताऊँ...
मगर एक बात में यहाँ स्पष्ट करना चाहूँगा...के यह सारे उपाय या तो मैंने कहीं पढ़े हैं या फिर मैंने अपने पारिवारिक पंडित जी से सुने हैं....
कुछ उपाय ऐसे भी हैं जिन्हें मेरे घर में आजमाए गए हैं...और भगवान् की दया से उनसे लाभ भी हुआ है...
आप सभी से निवेदन है के यह सारे उपाय आप अपना सकते हैं मगर अपनी बुध्ही और विवेक का इस्तेमाल कर के ....
इन उपायों से किसी तरह की हानि नहीं होती अतः आप इन्हें अजमा तो सकते ही हैं....
अगर यह कारगार आपके लिए साबित ना हो पाए तो यह आपके लिए परेशानी का शबाब भी नहीं बनेंगे...*

----------


## guruji

आप उपचार की विधियाँ लिखिए !

----------


## guruji

सभी शक्तियां परेशान नहीं करती। बल्कि कुछ शक्तियाँ मदद भी करती हैं।

----------


## Farhan

> सभी शक्तियां परेशान नहीं करती। बल्कि कुछ शक्तियाँ मदद भी करती हैं।


सही कहा गुरुजी मेरे साथ भी ये घटना हुई है
मेरे हाईस्कूल की बोर्ड परीक्षा के लिये मेरी प्रैक्टिकल फाइल मुझसे खो गई थी मै बहुत परेशान था तो प्रैक्टिकल के एक दिन पहले मुझे रात मे मेरी दादी (जिनका देहांत 1 साल पहले हो गया था) मुझे जगाकर मुझे मेरी फाइल दी  मैने उसे अपने बैग मे रख ली सुबह जब मै जगा तो सोचा ये सपना था पर फिर भी मैने अपना बैग चेक किया तो वो फाइल वहाँ थी तब से मुझे हर समय लगता  है कि मेरी दादी मेरे साथ है

----------


## marwariladka

*मित्रों एक एक कर के सभी तरीके की परनोर्मल तत्वों को दूर करने के उपाय बताने की कोशिश करूँगा..
ध्यान दीजियेगा और जरा सब्र से काम लीजियेगा...
सबसे पहला उपाय है "इन परनोर्मल या अलौकिक तत्वों के कारणों को दूर करना"
कभी कभी ऐसा होता है के जिसे हम भुत समझते हैं वो भुत होता ही नहीं...इसलिए इससे पहले के आप यह कहे के आपके पीछे भुत लगे हैं यह निश्चित कर ले के जो आप महसूस कर रहे हैं इसके मूल भौतिक कारण सारे आपसे दूर हैं..
मसलन अगर आपके कमरे की दीवारे फट रही हैं और आप इसे भुत का कारनामा मान रहे हैं तो यह ध्यान में रखें के मौसम के बदलाव के कारण भी दीवारें फट सकती हैं...
उसीतरह जिन दरवाजों और खिड़की के अपने आप खुलने और बंद होने से आप डर रहें हैं उन खिडकियों और दरवाजों के जोड़ और फित्टिंग को जांच ले के कहीं वो ढीले तो नहीं हैं जिनके कारण हलकी सी हवा भी इन्हें खोल बंद कर सकती है...
अगर आपके घर पर दुर्गन्ध फैलने लगती है तो यह भी जांच ले के आस पास कोई ऐसा तत्वा तो नहीं जिससे दुर्गन्ध फ़ैल सकती है..
एक घटना का जिक्र यहाँ करना चाहूँगा जहाँ कुछ ऐसा ही हुआ था
"एक व्यक्ति के घर पर हर साल जून से अगस्त के महीने में एक अजीब खुसबू फैली रहती थी....इससे उसे चिंता होने लगी की ऐसा क्यों है..बाद में उसे पता चला के उस घर पर पहले एक किरायदार रहते थे जो की जून से अगस्त तक ३ महीने वहां रूखे थे (करीब २० साल पहले ) और वो येही खुसबू का पेर्फुम लगते थे और उनकी मौत अगस्त में इसी घर में हुई थी..उनका डरना स्वाभाविक था ..इसी चक्कर में उन्होंने हजारो रुपये खर्च कर दिए ओझाओं के पीछे मगर बाद में जब उनके एक दोस्त जो के पेर्फुम कंपनी के मालिक थे उनके घर आये तो उन्होंने बताया के यह पेर्फुम तो oak के पेड़ के फूलों से बनता है...और यह फुल हर साल जून से अगस्त तक ही खिलता है....हालाँकि जब उन फूलों पर एक केमिकल डाला जाता है तब ही वो फुल इस तरह की खुसबू देते हैं (वो केमिकल खाद में भी होता है )....और उन व्यक्ति के घर के बहार ३ oak के पेड़ थे...उनसे ही यह खुसबू आती थी....."
अब आप देख सकते हैं के थोड़ी सी जानकारी और भूतों का डर आदमी से क्या करवा सकता है...डर के कारण ही आदमी ज्यादा डर जाता है और उससे उसे और ज्यादा कुछ न कुछ स्वाभाविक क्रियान भी परालौकिक लगने लगती हैं...इस कारण मित्रो पहले यह सुनिश्चित कर लेना चाहिए के सच में कुछ अस्वाभाविक हो रहा है या फिर किसी और कारण से ऐसा प्रतीत हो रहा है "*

----------


## marwariladka

दूसरा उपाय बताता हूँ
"उन सभी परालौकिक शक्तियों से कहिये के यहाँ से चले जाओ "
जब आप किसी इस प्रकार की शक्तियों से भीड़ रहे हो जो के अवांछित हो..तो आपको भावविहीन रहना चाहिए एवं दृढ मानसिकता का परिचय देना चाहिए.क्यों के जब अप डर रहे होते हैं तो जो विपरीत उर्जा आपमें से निकलती है उससे वो शक्तियां ज्यादा बल्वात्ति होती जाती हैं...मित्रों एक बात जान लीजिये के यह साड़ी शक्तियां सिर्फ उर्जा का खेल है..जिसकी उर्जा जितनी ज्यादा होगी वो ही इस जंग को जीतेगा...
आपको यह जाताना होगा के आप उनसे डरते नहीं हैं और आपको अपने मन में यह बात गाँठ बंधनी होगी के स्थिति आपके कण्ट्रोल में है..
घर के बीचो बिच खड़े हो कर दृढ मन से एवं दृढ इच्छाशक्ति के साथ उन शक्तियों से कहें के वो चले जाएँ क्यों के यह उनका निवास नहीं है यह उनकी दुनिया ही नहीं है ...
मगर ध्यान रखें के आप गुस्से में यह बातें न कहें क्यों के गुस्से से बिपरीत उर्जा का विकिरण होता है जिससे के वो शक्तियां और ज्यादा बल्बत्ति हो सकते हैं..
इसलिए जो भी कहें सकरात्मक उर्जा से ही कहें और मन से डर को निकाल कर सकरात्मक उर्जा का संचार करें...
अगर आपकी सकरात्मक उर्जा उनकी नकरात्मक उर्जा से ज्यादा होगी तो वो शक्तियां खुद बा खुद आपके स्थान को छोड़ कर चली जाएँगी...

----------


## marwariladka

*तीसरा उपाय:
अपने घर के खुले स्थानों पर "wind chime " लगायें जो के हलके वजन के हो और जरा सी भी हवा चलने पर आवाज करती हो....
इससे यह होता है के जब आप उनसे जाने को कह रहे हो तो उन्हें यह प्रतीत होता है के आपको उनके वहां होने का एहसास है एवं आप उनकी स्थिति से भली भांति परिचित हैं...इससे आपको भी मानसिक तौर पे दृढ़ता मिलती है..
अगर इस ऊपर से कोई फ़ायदा ना भी हुआ तो आपके घर के लिए यह "wind chime "एक सजावट के सामान की तरह ही काम करेगा..
इसलिए इस उपाय को करने में कोई हानि नही है..*

----------


## marwariladka

चौथा उपाय:
"सुद्धि कारण "
आप अपने घर की सुद्धि करवाएं....इसे करने के लिए आप खुद ही तैयारी कर सकते हैं..इस प्रक्रिया का मूल उद्देश्य आपके घर में सकरात्मक उर्जा का संचार करना है ..
इसके लिए आपको अपने घर के सारे खिड़की और दरवाजे बंद कर के उनमे एक एक छोटा छेड़ करना होता है..
उसके बाद आप एक सुखा "sage (इसके बारे में में अपनी दूसरी पोस्ट में बताऊंगा)" का बण्डल या फिर अगरबत्ती जो के प्राकृतिक जड़ी बूटियों से बनी हो (इसके बारे में भी विस्तार पूर्वक बताऊंगा) उसे ले और उसे जला कर अपने घर के चारो तरफ घुमाएँ...और हाँ यह ध्यान रखें के उसकी राख को इधर उधर गिरने ना दे..उस राख को इकट्ठा कर के रखें ....
जब आप अगरबत्ती को अपने घर के चारो तरफ घुमा रहें हो तो ध्यान में रखें के आप उसके धुंए को घर में चारो तरफ फैलने दे...इससे घर में सकरात्मक उर्जा का संचार होता है
और इस क्रिया को करने के दौरान बार बार आप उन नकरात्मक शक्तियों को आपके घर से निकल जाने को कहें (खिड़की या दरवाजे में बने छेद से ),,और जब आपको यह लगे के फिलहाल वो शक्तियां आपके घर पर नहीं हैं तब यह बात कहें "भगवन के नाम पे यह घर अब सुद्ध हो चूका है"
इसके बाद आप अपने घर के हर एक कोने में जा कर एक घंटी बजाएं या फिर वहां पर जा कर ३ ३ बार ताली मारे...(इससे यह होगा के वहां पर पहले से जमी हुई हवा में हलचल होगी और उसकी नकरात्मक उर्जा भी आपके द्वारा किये गए शुद्धिकरण के कारण दूर हो जाएगी"
इस सम्पूर्ण प्रक्रिया की समाप्ति के लिए अब आप एक मोमबत्ती ले कर उसे घर के बीचो बिच एक टेबल पर जला कर कुछ समय के लिए जलने छोड़ दे....
इस प्रक्रिया से बोहत सारे लोगों को लाभ मिला है
आप ऐसे ही किसी भी नोर्मल दिनों में भी यह क्रिया कर सकते हैं इससे कोई हानि नहीं होती अपितु आपके घर पर सकरात्मक उर्जा का संचार ही होता है...

----------


## marwariladka

उपाय अभी बोहत है मित्रो....
आपकी प्रतिक्रिया मिलने के बाद और लिखूंगा...

----------


## Rated R

मारवारी जी धन्यवाद जानकारी  के लिए लेकिन अगर आत्मा सामने आ जाए तो भगवान् का नाम जपने के अलावा और कोई उपाय नहीं है .  :D

----------


## sangita_sharma

हिन्दू धर्मावलम्बी अपने घर में माँ महा काली का रौद्र रूप वाला फोटो लगाये इस चित्र के कई १०० किलो मीटर दूर  तक परा शक्तियां नहीं फटकती

----------


## SUNIL1107

सबसे बेहतर उपाय बताया है सीमाजी

----------


## SUNIL1107

> सभी शक्तियां परेशान नहीं करती। बल्कि कुछ शक्तियाँ मदद भी करती हैं।


सही बात कही है गुरूजी ! इस सम्बन्ध में विस्तृत विवरण कल प्रस्तुत करूँगा !

----------


## marwariladka

> मारवारी जी धन्यवाद जानकारी  के लिए लेकिन अगर आत्मा सामने आ जाए तो भगवान् का नाम जपने के अलावा और कोई उपाय नहीं है .  :D


सही कहा आपने मित्र मगर मैंने जो बातें लिखी हैं उन्हें भी आजमाइए..खास कर के मेरी लिखी गयी बातें तब आप कर सकते हो तब को अद्रिस्य शक्ति आपको परेशां करती है..




> हिन्दू धर्मावलम्बी अपने घर में माँ महा काली का रौद्र रूप वाला फोटो लगाये इस चित्र के कई १०० किलो मीटर दूर  तक परा शक्तियां नहीं फटकती


आपकी यह बात सोलाह आने सत्य है सीमा जी




> सबसे बेहतर उपाय बताया है सीमाजी


 मित्र यह तो सही है के किसी भी भगवान् का नाम लेते ही सभी बुरी शक्तियां दूर भाग कड़ी होती हैं...
परन्तु मित्र मेरे लिखे गए उपायों से भी फैदे होते हैं..



खैर मित्रो आप सबकी प्रतिक्रियाओं के लिए धन्यवाद...आप सभी का मंगल हो..

----------


## saam

बजोरस का शहर


बजोरस का शहर अरुणाचल प्रदेश के पश्चिमी सियांग घाटी के जिले में सन 1846 में आख़िरी बार देखा गया था। अरुणाचल प्रदेश विशिष्टताओं व रहस्यों से भरा हुआ राज्य है। सन 1846 में ब्रिटिश सरकार के एक नुमाइंदे कार्ल क्रिचटन को अरुणाचल प्रदेश में एक ज़मीन का सौदा करने के लिए भेजा गया।

क्रिचटन ने इस काम के लिए वहाँ के लामा नामशेन से संपर्क साधा। संपर्क होने के बाद नामशेन ने क्रिचटन को वापस चले जाने की सलाह दी। क्रिचटन इसके लिए क़तई तैयार नहीं था। उसने इधर-उधर घूमकर आख़िर एक ज़मीन पसंद कर ही ली। ज़मीन पसंद करने के बाद उन्होंने ब्रिटिश सरकार का झंडा गाड़कर उसके परिसीमन का काम शुरु करवा दिया। एक रात उन्हें कुछ अजीब-सा अनुभव हुआ और वे बाहर घूमने निकल पड़े। उन्हें नींद नहीं आ रही थी, इसलिए उन्होंने सोचा कि चलकर उस ज़मीन का चक्कर लगा लिया जाए।

वे वहाँ गए तो ज़रूर, लेकिन वहाँ का नज़ारा देखकर हतप्रभ रह गए। लगभग 20,000 हेक्टेयर की उस ज़मीन में प्रकाश फैला हुआ था। रोशनी का स्रोत कहीं नज़र नहीं आ रहा था, लेकिन हाँ, वहाँ मकान खड़े दिखाई दे रहे थे, और लोगों की चहल-पहल भी नज़र आ रही थी। उन्होंने पास जा कर मुआयना करने का निश्चय किया, और वे उस विचित्र शहर में प्रवेश कर गए। उन्हें लगा कि वहाँ के लोगों को उनमें कोई दिलचस्पी नहीं है, सब अपनी धुन में मस्त हैं। वे वहाँ घूम ही रहे थे कि अचानक उन्हें महसूस हुआ कि उनके अलावा वहाँ कोई नहीं था। शहर में रोशनी थी, लेकिन लोग यकायक ग़ायब हो चुके थे। वे पलट कर ज़ोर से भागे, लेकिन पल भर में सारा शहर ग़ायब हो गया, और रह गया सिर्फ़ और सिर्फ़ सन्नाटा और भयानक अंधकार।

कार्ल क्रिचटन ने इस बात का पता लगाया तो उन्हें गाँव में रहने वाले कुछ वृद्धजनों से पता चला कि 11वीं शताब्दी में वहाँ बजोरस नामक नगर हुआ करता था, लेकिन मंगोल लुटेरों ने उस शहर को तहस-नहस कर दिया था।

----------


## Black Pearl

दोस्तो एक समस्या यहाँ रखना चाहता हूँ कोई उपाय हो तो बताएं.....

मेरी छोटा भाई जो की 18 वर्ष का है, कभी कभी उसे एक प्रकार के दौरे आते हैं इसमे वो कहता है की पेट में दर्द हो रहा है और मुह से चटकारे लेता है जैसे कोई खट्टी चीज खाने पर लेते हैं। साथ ही कोई भी लाल चीज मांगता है, कहता है लाल रंग देखने से दर्द कम होता है, इस दौरान आँखें बड़ी हो जाती हैं, और  दौरे के बाद उसे उस समय की कोई बात याद नहीं रहती है।  लगभग 6-7 साल हो गए हैं। मैंने उसके सर का एमआरआई स्केन, सी टी स्केन करवा के देख लिया है, पेट के लिए अल्ट्रासाउंड आदि भी करवा लिए हैं।  तीन साल तक दवाइयाँ चली हैं कोई फाइदा नहीं हुआ....
कई सारे झाड फूँक वालों को भी दिखाया लेकिन समस्या वही है। मुझे समझ नहीं आ रहा है की ये किस प्रकार की समस्या है......

कृपया मदद करें ......

----------


## guruji

आप भारत में कहाँ रहते हैं?
उत्तर भारत में *हिमाचल प्रदेश* में उना जिले में अम्ब तहसील में एक स्थान है मैड़ी।
वहाँ *बाबा वडभाग सिंह जी* का डेरा है। पूर्णिमा को वहाँ जाने पर(5-6 बार) *आपकी समस्या शतप्रतिशत हल हो जाएगी।*
अधिक जानकारी के लिए निम्न लिन्क पर जाएँ
बाबा वडभाग सिंह जी का डेरा



> दोस्तो एक समस्या यहाँ रखना चाहता हूँ कोई उपाय हो तो बताएं.....
> 
> मेरी छोटा भाई जो की 18 वर्ष का है, कभी कभी उसे एक प्रकार के दौरे आते हैं इसमे वो कहता है की पेट में दर्द हो रहा है और मुह से चटकारे लेता है जैसे कोई खट्टी चीज खाने पर लेते हैं। साथ ही कोई भी लाल चीज मांगता है, कहता है लाल रंग देखने से दर्द कम होता है, इस दौरान आँखें बड़ी हो जाती हैं, और  दौरे के बाद उसे उस समय की कोई बात याद नहीं रहती है।  लगभग 6-7 साल हो गए हैं। मैंने उसके सर का एमआरआई स्केन, सी टी स्केन करवा के देख लिया है, पेट के लिए अल्ट्रासाउंड आदि भी करवा लिए हैं।  तीन साल तक दवाइयाँ चली हैं कोई फाइदा नहीं हुआ....
> कई सारे झाड फूँक वालों को भी दिखाया लेकिन समस्या वही है। मुझे समझ नहीं आ रहा है की ये किस प्रकार की समस्या है......
> 
> कृपया मदद करें ......

----------


## Black Pearl

> आप भारत में कहाँ रहते हैं?
> उत्तर भारत में *हिमाचल प्रदेश* में उना जिले में अम्ब तहसील में एक स्थान है मैड़ी।
> वहाँ *बाबा वडभाग सिंह जी* का डेरा है। पूर्णिमा को वहाँ जाने पर(5-6 बार) *आपकी समस्या शतप्रतिशत हल हो जाएगी।*
> अधिक जानकारी के लिए निम्न लिन्क पर जाएँ
> बाबा वडभाग सिंह जी का डेरा


उत्तर के लिए आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद।

गुरुजी मैं उत्तराखंड से हूँ, और अगर जानकारी हो तो कृपया ये भी बताएं की यहाँ किस प्रकार का इलाज किया जाता है? एवं कोई खर्चा आता है तो कितना? वहाँ जाने से पहले कुछ जानकारी हो जाए तो अच्छा रहेगा॥

----------


## guruji

संदीप जी खर्च सिर्फ़ आपका आने जाने का किराया है। भोजन का लंगर चलता है, अगर आप कुछ दान करना चाहें तो दें, नहीं तो नहीं। कहीं कोई पैसा नहीं लिया जाता।
यह बात जान लें कि पूर्णिमा को भीड़ बहुत होती है।
वहां पर बाबा नाहर सिंह जी की धौली धार है, एक प्राकृतिक झरना, जल काफ़ी कम होता है, उसमें पंक्तिबद्ध स्नान करना होता है। जल की कुछ बूंदें आपके बदन पर पड़ जाएँ यही काफ़ी है। जिस व्यक्ति को बुरी चीजों का असर होता है उसके सिर पर जल पड़ते  ही वो चिल्ला सकता है क्योंकि उस बुरी चीज को तकलीफ़ होती है। 
स्नान करने के बाद बाबा जी के मंदिर में दर्शन करने हैं। बाबा नाहर सिंह जी के मन्दिर के पास ही "रक्षा" (तावीज की तरह की वस्तु) मिलती है जिसका मूल्य चुकाना होता है। इस रक्षा में निशान साहिब जी के कपड़े का एक छोटा सा टुकड़ा होता है।फ़िर बाबा वडभाग सिंह के डेरे में आकर विभिन्न मन्दिर में दर्शन करने है, जो गुरुद्वारे के रूप में हैं और वहां पर अहर्निश गुरु ग्रंथ साहिब जी का पाठ चलता है।
नियम
घर से चलते समय इत्र, परफ़्यूम, क्रीम यानि खुशबू वाली किसी भी चीज का प्रयोग नहीं करना है।
घर से कुछ भी मीठा खाद्य पदार्थ नहीं लाना है।
घर से चलते समय रोगी के बाल बन्धे होने चाहिए, बाल लम्बे हैं तो जैसे लड़कियाँ बालों में रबर आदि का छल्ला आदि लगाती है वैसे कर लें, बाल छोटे हैं ्तो कुछ बाल पकड़ कर एक छोटी सी गाण्ठ लगा दे जो बाद में खुल सके। अगर बाल हैं ही नहीं तो कोई बात नहीं। धौली धार में स्नान से पहले बालों की गांठ या बंधे हुए बाल खोलने होते हैं।
अपने साथ एक जोड़ी कपड़े अवश्य रखें और चादर आदि भी क्योंकि कहीं भी भूमि पर बैठ कर समय बिताना/ सोना पड़ सकता है। इन्तजाम सब हैं लेकिन भीड़ के कारण कम पड़ जाते हैं।
रोगी के स्नान के बाद उसके पहने हुए कपड़े वहीं छोड़ देने होते हैं।
रोगी के साथ दो जानदार पुरुष हों तो अच्छा है क्योंकि जिन पर बुरी चीजों का असर होता है वो जाने में आना कानी करते हैं। 
आप अपने शहर में पता करें कि यदि कोई बाबा जी का सेवादार हो तो !
सेवादार के साथ जाना अच्छा रहता है। अगर कोई सेवा दार होगा तो वो अवश्य प्रत्येक पूर्णिमा को बाबा जी के डेरे पर जाता होगा।
वैसे तो आप कभी भी जा सकते हैं पर अधिक लाभ पूर्णिमा को जाने पर ही होता है।
यह जरूरी नहीं कि आपको पहली बार में ही लाभ होगा। लेकिन 5 बार में अवश्य लाभ होगा और लाभ होने के बाद एक बार फ़िर शुक्रिया अदा करने जाएं !
बाबा वडभाग सिंह जी सिखों के छठे गुरू गुरु अर्जुन देव जी की आठवीं पीढ़ी के हैं।
उत्तराखण्ड से वहाँ जाने के लिए आपको पहले सहारनपुर या हरियाणा के अम्बाला छावनी आकर वहाँ से नंगल डैम के लिए रेल गाड़ी लेनी चाहिए। दिन में 8-10 गाड़ियाँ चलती है।
और कोई जानकारी चाहिए तो निःसंकोच लिखें। वैसे जून में आप 14 या 15 को जा सकते हैं पूर्णिमा 15 तारीख को सुबह 3:40 से लेकर 16 तारीख सुबह 1:30 तक है।

----------


## Black Pearl

गुरुजी मेरी सहायता करने के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद। मैं इस पूर्णिमा को तो नहीं जा सकता हूँ, कुछ समस्या है, लेकिन भाई को लेकर वहाँ जरूर जाऊंगा। बाकी बातें मुझे वहाँ जाने के बाद मालूम हो ही जाएंगी। एक बार फिर से आपका आभार और धन्यवाद।

----------


## marwariladka

अत्यंत लाभकारी जानकारी गुरूजी....आपका शुक्रिया..


> संदीप जी खर्च सिर्फ़ आपका आने जाने का किराया है। भोजन का लंगर चलता है, अगर आप कुछ दान करना चाहें तो दें, नहीं तो नहीं। कहीं कोई पैसा नहीं लिया जाता।
> यह बात जान लें कि पूर्णिमा को भीड़ बहुत होती है।
> वहां पर बाबा नाहर सिंह जी की धौली धार है, एक प्राकृतिक झरना, जल काफ़ी कम होता है, उसमें पंक्तिबद्ध स्नान करना होता है। जल की कुछ बूंदें आपके बदन पर पड़ जाएँ यही काफ़ी है। जिस व्यक्ति को बुरी चीजों का असर होता है उसके सिर पर जल पड़ते  ही वो चिल्ला सकता है क्योंकि उस बुरी चीज को तकलीफ़ होती है। 
> स्नान करने के बाद बाबा जी के मंदिर में दर्शन करने हैं। बाबा नाहर सिंह जी के मन्दिर के पास ही "रक्षा" (तावीज की तरह की वस्तु) मिलती है जिसका मूल्य चुकाना होता है। इस रक्षा में निशान साहिब जी के कपड़े का एक छोटा सा टुकड़ा होता है।फ़िर बाबा वडभाग सिंह के डेरे में आकर विभिन्न मन्दिर में दर्शन करने है, जो गुरुद्वारे के रूप में हैं और वहां पर अहर्निश गुरु ग्रंथ साहिब जी का पाठ चलता है।
> नियम
> घर से चलते समय इत्र, परफ़्यूम, क्रीम यानि खुशबू वाली किसी भी चीज का प्रयोग नहीं करना है।
> घर से कुछ भी मीठा खाद्य पदार्थ नहीं लाना है।
> घर से चलते समय रोगी के बाल बन्धे होने चाहिए, बाल लम्बे हैं तो जैसे लड़कियाँ बालों में रबर आदि का छल्ला आदि लगाती है वैसे कर लें, बाल छोटे हैं ्तो कुछ बाल पकड़ कर एक छोटी सी गाण्ठ लगा दे जो बाद में खुल सके। अगर बाल हैं ही नहीं तो कोई बात नहीं। धौली धार में स्नान से पहले बालों की गांठ या बंधे हुए बाल खोलने होते हैं।
> अपने साथ एक जोड़ी कपड़े अवश्य रखें और चादर आदि भी क्योंकि कहीं भी भूमि पर बैठ कर समय बिताना/ सोना पड़ सकता है। इन्तजाम सब हैं लेकिन भीड़ के कारण कम पड़ जाते हैं।
> ...

----------


## jai 123

*सूत्र  बहुत  ही  रोचक  है  आश्चर्य  है  इस  प्रकार  का  विचार आने  मैं  इतना विलम्ब  फिर भी सूत्र बनाने वालो को धन्यवाद*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सभी शक्तियां परेशान नहीं करती। बल्कि कुछ शक्तियाँ मदद भी करती हैं।


जिस जातक की चंद्र राशी  मीन राशी होती है, उसे किसी भी प्रकार की बुरी शक्ती तंग नही कर सकती, क्योंकि मीन राशी देव राशि है.....

----------


## marwariladka

मित्र इस बारे में और कुछ प्रस्काश डालें और अपने ज्ञान का लाभ हम सबको उठाने दे...


> जिस जातक की चंद्र राशी  मीन राशी होती है, उसे किसी भी प्रकार की बुरी शक्ती तंग नही कर सकती, क्योंकि मीन राशी देव राशि है.....

----------


## marwariladka

> अत्यंत लाभकारी जानकारी गुरूजी....आपका शुक्रिया..


गुरूजी क्या यह सत्य है?...क्या किसी ने इसे अपनाया है और उसे लाभ हुआ है?.यह भी बताएं गुरूजी...

----------


## marwariladka

मित्र क्या आपने अपने भाई को वहां दिखाया?..कृपया बताएं ताकि हम सभी सदस्यों का मार्ग दर्शन हो सके..


> गुरुजी मेरी सहायता करने के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद। मैं इस पूर्णिमा को तो नहीं जा सकता हूँ, कुछ समस्या है, लेकिन भाई को लेकर वहाँ जरूर जाऊंगा। बाकी बातें मुझे वहाँ जाने के बाद मालूम हो ही जाएंगी। एक बार फिर से आपका आभार और धन्यवाद।

----------


## guruji

विवेक जी,
इसमें कोई शक नहीं कि बाबा जी के डेरे पर जाकर और धौली धार में स्नान करने से लाभ होता है। लेकिन वहाँ पर पाँच बार जाना होता है लगातार पाँच पूर्णिमा पर ! पाँच बार जाने से अवश्य लाभ होगा चाहे पहली बार में या दूसरी, तीसरी, चौथी, पाँचवी बार में !
लाभ होने पर एक बार और शुक्राने(धन्यवाद) के लिए जाना होता है।
लेकिन होता ऐसे है कि 5-6 बार जाने के बार व्यक्ति बार बार वहाँ जाना चाहता है और जाता है।
बाबा जी सिर्फ़ बुरी चीजों से राहत नहीं देते बल्कि मन की मुरादें भी पूरी करते हैं।
याद रखने वाली बात यह है कि बाबाजी की कृपा उन पर होती है जो शराब, तम्बाकू, अण्डा, मांस का उपयोग नहीं करते।
जो लोग करते भी हैं तो उन्हें इसे छोड़ना होगा।

----------


## guruji

बाबा जी के तप स्थान से सम्बन्धित एक ब्लॉग मुझे मिला है जिसमें अच्छी जानकारी है।
http://vadbhagsinghji.blogspot.com/2011/06/40.html

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> विवेक जी,
> इसमें कोई शक नहीं कि बाबा जी के डेरे पर जाकर और धौली धार में स्नान करने से लाभ होता है। लेकिन वहाँ पर पाँच बार जाना होता है लगातार पाँच पूर्णिमा पर ! पाँच बार जाने से अवश्य लाभ होगा चाहे पहली बार में या दूसरी, तीसरी, चौथी, पाँचवी बार में !
> लाभ होने पर एक बार और शुक्राने(धन्यवाद) के लिए जाना होता है।
> लेकिन होता ऐसे है कि 5-6 बार जाने के बार व्यक्ति बार बार वहाँ जाना चाहता है और जाता है।
> बाबा जी सिर्फ़ बुरी चीजों से राहत नहीं देते बल्कि मन की मुरादें भी पूरी करते हैं।
> याद रखने वाली बात यह है कि बाबाजी की कृपा उन पर होती है जो शराब, तम्बाकू, अण्डा, मांस का उपयोग नहीं करते।
> जो लोग करते भी हैं तो उन्हें इसे छोड़ना होगा।


 अत्यंत ही जनउपयोगी जानकारी है, गुरूजी...आपका आभार जी.......

----------


## guruji

थोड़ा और स्पष्ट कर दूँ।
बाबा जी के स्थान पर बाबा जी सशरीर नहीं हैं। सामान्यतया आपको वहाँ जाकर किसी से मिलने की या दिखाने की जरूरत नहीं है। अगर चाहें तो बाबाजी के सेवादार वहाँ होते हैं उनसे अपनी समस्या पर चर्चा कर सकते हैं।
लेकिन कहीं कोई पैसा देना नहीं होता, अपनी इच्छानुसार आप गुल्लक में कुछ भी डाल सकते हैं, या ना भी डालें !
एक और बात !
वहां पर भिखारियों को या किसी अन्य को भी आम तौर पर दान ना दें ! मांगने वाले बहुत होते हैं। अगर कोई सच में जरूरतमंद हो जैसे कोई अपाहिज आदि हो तो तो दे सकते हैं !

----------


## guruji

जुलाई मास में पूर्णिमा 14 तारीख से 15 दोपहर तक है।

----------


## Black Pearl

> जिस जातक की चंद्र राशी  मीन राशी होती है, उसे किसी भी प्रकार की बुरी शक्ती तंग नही कर सकती, क्योंकि मीन राशी देव राशि है.....


क्या सचमुच ऐसा होता है, चन्दन जी? मुझे तो अज्ञानतावश ऐसा लगता था की मीन राशि वालों के ग्रह कमजोर होते हैं तो उन पर बुरी शक्तियों का प्रभाव अधिक होगा। 




> मित्र क्या आपने अपने भाई को वहां दिखाया?..कृपया बताएं ताकि हम सभी सदस्यों का मार्ग दर्शन हो सके...


मारवाड़ी जी मैं अभी वहाँ नहीं जा पाया हूँ, मैंने पिछली पोस्ट में  भी कहा था की मैं अभी वहाँ नहीं जा सकता हूँ। जाने पर अपने विचार जरूर दूंगा। 




> बाबा जी के तप स्थान से सम्बन्धित एक ब्लॉग मुझे मिला है जिसमें अच्छी जानकारी है।
> http://vadbhagsinghji.blogspot.com/2011/06/40.html


बहुत ही अच्छा।

----------


## marwariladka

गुरूजी अगर भगवान् ने चाह तो में एक बार वहां दर्शन करने के लिए जरुर जाऊंगा....आपकी बातो से मुझे सच में उस स्थान की महिमा के ऊपर विश्वास हो गया है..एक बार अवस्य जाऊंगा गुरूजी...


> विवेक जी,
> इसमें कोई शक नहीं कि बाबा जी के डेरे पर जाकर और धौली धार में स्नान करने से लाभ होता है। लेकिन वहाँ पर पाँच बार जाना होता है लगातार पाँच पूर्णिमा पर ! पाँच बार जाने से अवश्य लाभ होगा चाहे पहली बार में या दूसरी, तीसरी, चौथी, पाँचवी बार में !
> लाभ होने पर एक बार और शुक्राने(धन्यवाद) के लिए जाना होता है।
> लेकिन होता ऐसे है कि 5-6 बार जाने के बार व्यक्ति बार बार वहाँ जाना चाहता है और जाता है।
> बाबा जी सिर्फ़ बुरी चीजों से राहत नहीं देते बल्कि मन की मुरादें भी पूरी करते हैं।
> याद रखने वाली बात यह है कि बाबाजी की कृपा उन पर होती है जो शराब, तम्बाकू, अण्डा, मांस का उपयोग नहीं करते।
> जो लोग करते भी हैं तो उन्हें इसे छोड़ना होगा।





> बाबा जी के तप स्थान से सम्बन्धित एक ब्लॉग मुझे मिला है जिसमें अच्छी जानकारी है।
> http://vadbhagsinghji.blogspot.com/2011/06/40.html

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=sandeepmaster;303792]क्या सचमुच ऐसा होता है, चन्दन जी? मुझे तो अज्ञानतावश ऐसा लगता था की मीन राशि वालों के ग्रह कमजोर होते हैं तो उन पर बुरी शक्तियों का प्रभाव अधिक होगा। 
 [/QUOTE

नही मित्र , मीन राशि को सबसे उच्च राशि देव राशि कहा जाता है....ईस राशि के जातक पर भगवान की विशेस किर्पा रहती है॥

----------


## marwariladka

मित्र बाकी के राशियों के बारे में भी बताएं..मेरी जन्म राशी कन्या,एवं नाम की राशी ब्रुसभ है...कृपया मेरे बारे में बताएं..[QUOTE=chanddanapur;304514]


> क्या सचमुच ऐसा होता है, चन्दन जी? मुझे तो अज्ञानतावश ऐसा लगता था की मीन राशि वालों के ग्रह कमजोर होते हैं तो उन पर बुरी शक्तियों का प्रभाव अधिक होगा। 
>  [/QUOTE
> 
> नही मित्र , मीन राशि को सबसे उच्च राशि देव राशि कहा जाता है....ईस राशि के जातक पर भगवान की विशेस किर्पा रहती है॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=marwariladka;304517]मित्र बाकी के राशियों के बारे में भी बताएं..मेरी जन्म राशी कन्या,एवं नाम की राशी ब्रुसभ है...कृपया मेरे बारे में बताएं..मित्र आप मुझे अपने जन्म की तारीख ओर समय पी एम कर दे...

----------


## marwariladka

०३ अक्टूबर १९८६,१२:५५ पम [QUOTE=chanddanapur;304533]


> मित्र बाकी के राशियों के बारे में भी बताएं..मेरी जन्म राशी कन्या,एवं नाम की राशी ब्रुसभ है...कृपया मेरे बारे में बताएं..
> मित्र आप मुझे अपने जन्म की तारीख ओर समय पी एम कर दे...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=marwariladka;304535]०३ अक्टूबर १९८६,१२:५५ पम मित्र आपकी राशि कन्या ही है...नाम राशि से कुछ नही होता...जन्म राशि/चंद्र राशि ही असली है जो आपकी कन्या है...एस राशि की अधिक जानकारी के लिए दो दिन का समय दे....

----------


## marwariladka

बंधू में आपके उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा कर रहा हूँ..
[QUOTE=chanddanapur;304543]


> ०३ अक्टूबर १९८६,१२:५५ पम 
> 
> मित्र आपकी राशि कन्या ही है...नाम राशि से कुछ नही होता...जन्म राशि/चंद्र राशि ही असली है जो आपकी कन्या है...एस राशि की अधिक जानकारी के लिए दो दिन का समय दे....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=marwariladka;350058]बंधू में आपके उत्तर की प्रतीक्षा कर रहा हूँ..
 आपके के लिये दाती महाराज का बताया गया एक शानदार उचुक उपाय 



यदि आपकी कन्या राशि हो, दरिद्रता दुख और समस्या आपका पीछा नहीं छोड़ रही हो तो गुरु पुष्य, रवि पुष्य या सर्वार्थ सिद्धि योग के शुभ मुहरत में कुश का बांधा को लाकर गंगाजल से
ऊँ श्रीं ऐं सौ:मंत्र का जाप करते हुए पवित्र करें।
उसके बाद श्रद्धानुसार धूप, दीप, नैवेद्य, पुष्प और अक्षत से पंचोपचार पूजन कर हरे कपड़े में लपेटकर अपने पूजा स्थान या तिजोरी में रखें आर्थिक परेशानियों का निवारण होगा।

----------


## love birds

bhai meri rashi kumbh h muse bhi achi si jankari de m ek ladki se pyar karta hu kya usse meri sadhi hogi plzz plzzzzzz jarur bataye m intzar karunga.

----------


## marwariladka

इसके बारे में chanddanapur जी बताएँगे मित्र..


> bhai meri rashi kumbh h muse bhi achi si jankari de m ek ladki se pyar karta hu kya usse meri sadhi hogi plzz plzzzzzz jarur bataye m intzar karunga.

----------


## jai 123

> bhai meri rashi kumbh h muse bhi achi si jankari de m ek ladki se pyar karta hu kya usse meri sadhi hogi plzz plzzzzzz jarur bataye m intzar karunga.


मित्र यदि आप उससे सच्चा प्यार करते है तो वो जरुर आपको मिलेगी क्या वो भी आपको चाहती है ?

----------


## love birds

> मित्र यदि आप उससे सच्चा प्यार करते है तो वो जरुर आपको मिलेगी क्या वो भी आपको चाहती है ?


pata nahi sayad haaaaa

----------


## praveenddn

bhoot hotne hain,ek larki meri friend hai,her time mere sath rathi hai, aur hum kayi bar sex bhi kar chuke hain,wo mere sath soti hai,nahati hai,mere kandhe per ser rakh kar batne karti hai,mera kafi khayal rakti hai,hum dono aache dost hain,ek hafte jab mein akele tha hum ne jum kar sex kiya tha,kai bar to jab wo mood mein hoti to apani body touch karati hai,jab use chodta hun to siskiyan bhi nikalti hai,aaj tak usse dekha nahin ha,per mere sapne mein bhi aati hai aur khoob baten bhi karti hain

----------


## gopu

ये घटना मेरे साथ २००८ के दिसम्बर में हुई थी 
मेरे दो सहपाठी दुर्घटना के शिकार हो गए थे जिससे उनकी मृत्यु हो गयी थी , हॉस्टल में उनके कमरों में कोई पुनः रहने को तैयार नहीं हुआ 
मुझे कुछ जरुरी काम से कॉलेज वापस जाना पड़ा और रात में हॉस्टल में रुकना पड़ा 
सर्दियों के कारन जल्दी सभी अपने कमरों में चले जाते थे, मैं एक मित्र के कमरे में रुका परन्तु रात को सोने के लिए एक अन्य कमरे में चला गया जो की मेरे मृत सहपाठी के कमरे के बिलकुल पास था 
मैंने सोचा की मेरे मित्र को मेरे कारन कोई असुविधा न हो और वो दूसरा कमरा उस समय खाली था 
मुझे थोडा डर लग तो रहा था पर मैंने मन कड़ा कर उस कमरे में रुकने का निर्णय लिया 
कमरे में हीटर जल रहा था जिसकी रौशनी में मैं सोने का प्रयत्न करने लगा 
आधी रात के बाद मुझे कच्ची नींद आने लगी और मैं रजाई में दुबक के सो गया 
अचानक एक तेज आवाज के साथ मेरी नींद खुल गयी और मैं अवाक रह गया की कमरे की ट्यूबलाइट अपने आप जल गयी थी और पंखा पुरी स्पीड में चलने लगा 
मैं डर गया , फिर हिम्मत कर के स्वीच बोर्ड के पास जा के पंखा बंद कर दिया , पर बत्ती जलती छोड़ दी 
उस सर्दी के मौसम में मैं पसीने से नहा गया, कुछ देर कमरे में चुपचाप बैठा रहा फिर अपने मित्र के कमरे में जा के सो गया 
इस घटना की चर्चा मैंने हॉस्टल में किसी से नहीं की क्योंकि मैं पास हो के हॉस्टल छोड़ चूका था पर मेरे कई साथी अभी वहीँ रह के पढ़ रहे थे 
और मैं नहीं चाहता था की कोई भी भयभीत हो 
मुझे आज भी यही लगता है की मेरे मृत सहपाठी ने अपनी उपस्थिति दर्ज करा दी

----------


## marwariladka

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=5373&page=1

ऐसा एक और सूत्र पहले से ही मौजूद है..अतः कृपया इन दोनों सूत्रों को जोड़ दिया जाए...

----------


## praveenddn

NAHIN WHO THA JSKI WAJASH SAB HUA THA,WO KAFI PUARNA HAI

----------


## praveenddn

YEH JOKE NAHIN HAI,KUCH NE BATAYA TRAIN KE SATH RUN KARTNE HAIN,KUCH NE BOLA YE ya WO, PER WO APKO KUCH KAHNA CHATE HAIN,KABHI SPANE MEIN AA KAR,KABHI,EAR MEIN BOL KAR,KABHI APNI JHALAK DIKHA KAR, TO KABHI EYE KE POR(SIDE) SE NIKEL KAR,JAISE HUM HAIN WAISE WHAO HIAN, AFRAR APKA MAN PRESHAN/DHUVIDA,DHUKI,ANGER,/LOVE,NATUE,U HAV GOOD HEART THEY ACT LIKE AS UR,HER NAME IS "BINDU",SHE NEVER IN ME OR INSIDE WE R JUST FRD'S, WAN TO TRY,JUST CAL HER, "PB/MABINDU" ma define as M-my,B-bindu, she's kind and helpful ,if u r in trouble, aur kya said

----------


## praveenddn

she's DEVI FROM older times , name as SHAKTI/DURGA/ CHAMUNA/MEYYER/ etc..... ,she's one of one and she's everyone for us

----------


## chavi

अच्छा सूत्र है कृप्या रोज अपडेट करें।

----------


## harendra34

hum logo ke aaspass bahut sare ghatna hote hai lekin hum log use dekte hai samjhte hai magar hum apne aap ko pada likha jatane ke liye bhoot prateo ko nahi manne ka dikhwa karte hai. aahar ye sab nahi hote to padhe likhe log kabhe bhee mangir masjig ya baba logo ke pass nahi jaate

----------


## marwariladka

क्या आप भूतों पर विश्वास करते हैं/...क्या आपके साथ कोई अलौकिक घटना हुई है?...अगर हाँ तो कृपया बताएं मित्र...


> hum logo ke aaspass bahut sare ghatna hote hai lekin hum log use dekte hai samjhte hai magar hum apne aap ko pada likha jatane ke liye bhoot prateo ko nahi manne ka dikhwa karte hai. aahar ye sab nahi hote to padhe likhe log kabhe bhee mangir masjig ya baba logo ke pass nahi jaate

----------


## Mitra

एक बार शाम को मै और मेरा मित्र दोनों एक डॉक्टर से मिलने के लिए अप्पोलो हॉस्पिटल गए थे डॉक्टर वंहा नहीं थे हमें जानकारी मिली की वो घर पर ही है | उनका घर अपोलो हॉस्पिटल के पास वाली कालोनी में ही था सो हम वंहा चले गए | वो एक नई बनी कालोनी थी जिसमे मात्र १०-१२ बंगले ही थे बाकि की जमीन खाली पड़ी थी और उस पर घास उग आई थी | ये लगभग शाम ६ बजे का समय था लेकिन वंहा कोई नज़र ही नहीं आ रहा था, जिससे हम डॉक्टर के घर का पता पूछे | हम इस इंतजार में खड़े रहे की शायद कोई आयेगा तो हम पूछेंगे | सिर्फ १० मिनट ही गुज़रे थे की हमें सुनसान पड़ी उस घास वाली जमीन पर एक लड़का दिखाई दिया जिसने हरी रंग की शर्ट और ग्रे रंग की पैंट पहन रखी थी उम्र लगभग १८-२० साल रही होगी | वो अचानक से ही प्रकट हुआ था क्यूंकि आसपास पूरा सन्नाटा था और कोई घर या रोड भी नहीं थी दूर तक सिर्फ सुनसान जमीन ही दिखाई पड़ रही थी | पहली बार तो हमारे दिमाग में ये बात आई ही नहीं हम उससे पता पूछने के लिए उसके पीछे हो लिए , लेकिन आश्चर्य वो हमारे देखते ही देखते कंही गायब हो गया हमने आसपास बहुत खोजा पर हमें ऐसा कुछ नहीं दिखा की वो कंही जा सके. अब सवाल ये उठता है की उसे जमीन निगल गयी या असमान खा गया | ये तो हमारे लिए उनके होने का एक प्रमाण था जो की हमने स्वयं अनुभव किया था |

----------


## Mr_perfect

लाईट वाला भूत
यह बात काफी पुरानी है एक दिन मेरी दादी ने सुबह हमेँ बताया कि रात को किचन की लाईट जल रही थी हमने सोचा कि कोई बंद कर भूल गया होगा। पर अगले दिन फिर यही हुआ दादी रात को उठ कर पानी पीने किचन मेँ जाती हैँ उन्होँने फिर बताया कि रात को किचन की लाईट जल रही थी। फिर सभी परिवार को समझा दिया गया कि लाईट बंद करके ही अपने कमरोँ मेँ जाया करे। फिर उस रात डैडी उठे लाईट फिर से जल रही थी डैडी ने इधर उधर देखा कोई नहीँ किचन का द्वार भी बंद था। कोई चोर होने की आशंका से ऊपर छत पर भी देखा पर कोई नहीँ था खैर फिर एक दिन यूँ ही गुज़र गया। फिर रात को डैडी ने किचन को लाईट बंद करके ताला लगा दिया। फिर आधी रात को उठ कर देखा लाईट फिर जल रही थी। अब घर मेँ दहशत का माहौल बन गया दादी तो भयंकर अनिष्ट की चिंता करने लगी। उस रात कोई न सो सका हमने किचन के बाहर कुर्सीयाँ लगाई ओर बैठ कर प्रतीक्षा करने लगे। करीब पौने बारह बजे लाईट अपने आप जलने लगी हम खिड़की से देख सकते थे। दादी ने किसी को किचन मेँ नहीँ जाने दिया। थोड़ी देर बाद लाईट अपने आप ऑफ हुई फिर जलने लगी। सब समझ चुके थे कि कोई भूत प्रेत का ही चक्कर है। हमने उसको लाईट वाला भूत नाम की उपाधि दे दी। अगले दिन डैडी ओर मैने फैसला किया कि हम किचन के अंदर सोएंगे। रात को हम लालटेन जला कर किचन मेँ बैठ गये डर के मारे हमारे रौँगटे खड़े थे। दादी मंदिर से दो ताबीज लाई थी हमने वो पहन लिए। परिवार के बाकि स्दस्य बाहर बैठे थे। फिर साढ़े ग्यारह पौने बारह के करीब लाईट ऑन हुई फिर थोड़ी देर बाद ऑफ हो गयी। बाहर घर वालोँ की तरफ से बातेँ बंद हो गयी उन्हेँ सदमा लगा होगा कि हम अंदर भूत के साथ अकेले है।
पर उन्हेँ यह देख कर ओर सदमा लगा जब हम किचन से बुरी तरह हंसते हुए बाहर आए। फिर जब हमने उनको रहस्य बताया तो वे भी हँसी से लोटपोट हो गये।
दरअसल किचन मेँ एक चूहा था जो रात को दीवार पर स्विचोँ पर से रेँगता हुआ उपर के शैल्फोँ से नीचे आता था। उसके ऊपर से नीचे आने पर स्विच ऑन हो जाता था ओर फिर ऊपर जाने पर ऑफ। अगले दिन हमने चूहे पकड़ने वाला पिँजरा खरीदा ओर चूहा पकड़ कर दूर छोड़ आए फिर कभी हमेँ इस लाईट वाले भूत ने परेशान नहीँ किया।

----------


## totaram

> लाईट वाला भूत
> यह बात काफी पुरानी है एक दिन मेरी दादी ने सुबह हमेँ बताया कि रात को किचन की लाईट जल रही थी हमने सोचा कि कोई बंद कर भूल गया होगा। पर अगले दिन फिर यही हुआ दादी रात को उठ कर पानी पीने किचन मेँ जाती हैँ उन्होँने फिर बताया कि रात को किचन की लाईट जल रही थी। फिर सभी परिवार को समझा दिया गया कि लाईट बंद करके ही अपने कमरोँ मेँ जाया करे। फिर उस रात डैडी उठे लाईट फिर से जल रही थी डैडी ने इधर उधर देखा कोई नहीँ किचन का द्वार भी बंद था। कोई चोर होने की आशंका से ऊपर छत पर भी देखा पर कोई नहीँ था खैर फिर एक दिन यूँ ही गुज़र गया। फिर रात को डैडी ने किचन को लाईट बंद करके ताला लगा दिया। फिर आधी रात को उठ कर देखा लाईट फिर जल रही थी। अब घर मेँ दहशत का माहौल बन गया दादी तो भयंकर अनिष्ट की चिंता करने लगी। उस रात कोई न सो सका हमने किचन के बाहर कुर्सीयाँ लगाई ओर बैठ कर प्रतीक्षा करने लगे। करीब पौने बारह बजे लाईट अपने आप जलने लगी हम खिड़की से देख सकते थे। दादी ने किसी को किचन मेँ नहीँ जाने दिया। थोड़ी देर बाद लाईट अपने आप ऑफ हुई फिर जलने लगी। सब समझ चुके थे कि कोई भूत प्रेत का ही चक्कर है। हमने उसको लाईट वाला भूत नाम की उपाधि दे दी। अगले दिन डैडी ओर मैने फैसला किया कि हम किचन के अंदर सोएंगे। रात को हम लालटेन जला कर किचन मेँ बैठ गये डर के मारे हमारे रौँगटे खड़े थे। दादी मंदिर से दो ताबीज लाई थी हमने वो पहन लिए। परिवार के बाकि स्दस्य बाहर बैठे थे। फिर साढ़े ग्यारह पौने बारह के करीब लाईट ऑन हुई फिर थोड़ी देर बाद ऑफ हो गयी। बाहर घर वालोँ की तरफ से बातेँ बंद हो गयी उन्हेँ सदमा लगा होगा कि हम अंदर भूत के साथ अकेले है।
> पर उन्हेँ यह देख कर ओर सदमा लगा जब हम किचन से बुरी तरह हंसते हुए बाहर आए। फिर जब हमने उनको रहस्य बताया तो वे भी हँसी से लोटपोट हो गये।
> दरअसल किचन मेँ एक चूहा था जो रात को दीवार पर स्विचोँ पर से रेँगता हुआ उपर के शैल्फोँ से नीचे आता था। उसके ऊपर से नीचे आने पर स्विच ऑन हो जाता था ओर फिर ऊपर जाने पर ऑफ। अगले दिन हमने चूहे पकड़ने वाला पिँजरा खरीदा ओर चूहा पकड़ कर दूर छोड़ आए फिर कभी हमेँ इस लाईट वाले भूत ने परेशान नहीँ किया।


*अक्सर ऐसा ही होता है। हम किसी घटना के सही कारणों को समझ पाने मे असमर्थ सहने पर सारा दोष भूत-प्रेतों पर मढ देते हैं।*

----------


## badboy123455

> भूत और आपके भूतिया अनुभव


*
हा हुआ एक दिन भूतिया और चु..... दोनों अनुभव*

----------


## Devil khan

> *
> हा हुआ एक दिन भूतिया और चु..... दोनों अनुभव*


मस्त है ............. भाई

----------


## badboy123455

> मस्त है ............. भाई



हा हा हा ..........

----------


## raj10967

*वह मित्र क्या सूत्र बनाया है*

----------


## anushka

*बहुत  बढ़िया सूत्र है दोस्त* :anna:

----------


## anushka

*एक कथा* 

जोधपुर के महाराजा जसवंतसिंह राजस्थान के इतिहास के प्रसिद्ध व्यक्ति रहे है | वे शाहजहाँ व औरंगजेब के ज़माने में देश की राजनीती में बहुत प्रभावशाली व्यक्ति थे | उन्होंने काबुल व दक्षिण में कई सैन्य अभियान चलाये | यही नहीं एक बार युद्ध से विमुख होने पर उन्हें अपनी रानी से भी बहुत खरी खोटी सुननी पड़ी थी उस समय रानी ने उनके लिए किले के दरवाजे बंद करवा दिए थे |हालाँकि वे औरंगजेब के अधीन थे और औरंगजेब के लिए ही काबुल में वे तैनात रहे पर औरंगजेब उनसे हमेशा डरता रहा,यही वजह थी कि वह उन्हें कूटनीति के चलते मारवाड़ से दूर काबुल या दक्षिण में रखता था |
भारतीय इतिहास का प्रसिद्ध वीर शिरोमणि दुर्गादास राठौड़ भी इन्ही महाराजा का सेनापति था | दुर्गादास के अलावा उनके सामंतों व सरदारों में एक और जोरदार सामंत थे आसोप के ठाकुर राजसिंह जी | वे आसोप के जागीरदार होने के साथ ही जोधपुर के प्रधान भी थे और मारवाड़ राज्य के सबसे ज्यादा प्रभावशाली सरदार थे | उस समय मारवाड़ के प्रधान पद के लिए उनसे उपयुक्त व्यक्ति कोई दूसरा हो ही नहीं सकता था | हालाँकि ठाकुर राजसिंह महाराजा जसवंतसिंह के प्रधान थे पर उनके राज्य में प्रभाव व उनकी मजबूत स्थिति होने के कारण महाराजा जसवंतसिंह हमेशा उनके प्रति सशंकित रहते थे | कारण था औरंगजेब की कूटनीति व कुटिल राजनीती |

----------


## anushka

औरंगजेब महाराजा जसवंतसिंह से मन ही मन बहुत जलता था और महाराजा के खिलाफ हमेशा षड्यंत्र रचता रहता था | अत: महाराजा को लगता था कि कहीं औरंगजेब ठाकुर राजसिंहजी को कभी अपनी कूटनीति का हिस्सा ना बना लें | इसलिए जसवंतसिंह जी ठाकुर राजसिंहजी को मरवाना चाहते थे | जब उन्हें कोई उपाय नहीं सुझा तो उन्होंने ठाकुर राजसिंह को जहर दे कर मरवाना चाहा | उस ज़माने में हुक्म के साथ किसी को भी जहर का प्याला भेज उसे पीने हेतु बाध्य करने का रिवाज चलन में था | परन्तु राजसिंह जी जैसे प्रभावशाली व वीर के साथ ऐसा करना महाराजा जसवंतसिंह जी के लिए बहुत कठिन था |
एक दिन पता चला महाराजा जसवंतसिंह पेट दर्द को लेकर बहुत तड़फ रहे है | कई वैद्यों ने उनका इलाज किया पर कोई कारगर नहीं | महाराजा की तड़फडाहट बढती जा रही थी | पुरे शहर में महाराजा की बीमारी के चर्चे शुरू हो गए कोई कहे जमरूद के थाने (काबुल) पर रात को गस्त करते हुए महाराजा का सामना भूतों से हुआ था और तब से भूत उनके पीछे पड़े है तो कोई कुछ कहे | पूरे शहर में जितने लोग,जितने मुंह उतनी बातें | सारे शहर में भय छा गया |
उधर महाराजा का इलाज करने वैध तरह तरह की जड़ी बूटियां घोटने में लगे, मन्त्र बोलने वाले मन्त्र बोले , झाड़ फूंक करने वाले झाड़ फूंक में लगे , टोटका करने वाले टोटके करने व्यस्त,प्रजा मंदिरों में बैठी अपने राजा के लिए भगवन से दुवाएं मांगे ,ब्राह्मण राजा की सलामती के लिए यज्ञ करने लगे तो कभी भूत उतारने कोई जती (तांत्रिक) आये तो कभी कोई जती आकर कोशिश करे पर सब बेकार | उधर महाराजा दर्द के मारे ऐसे तड़फ रहे जैसे कबूतर फडफडा रहा हो | सभी लोग दुखी |
आखिर खबर हुई कि एक बहुत बड़े जती आये है उन्होंने महाराजा की बीमारी की जाँच कर कहा -" महाराजा के पीछे बहुत शक्तिशाली प्रेत लगा है वह बिना भख (बलि) लिए नहीं जायेगा | महाराजा को ठीक करना है तो किसी दुसरे की बलि देनी होगी | मैं मन्त्र बोलकर जो पानी राजा के माथे से उतारूंगा उस पानी में राजाजी की पीड़ा आ जाएगी और वह पीड़ा उस पानी को पीने वाले पर चली जाएगी | "
इतना सुनते ही वहां उपस्थित कोई पच्चासों हाथ खड़े हो गए - " महाराजा की प्राण रक्षा के लिए हम अपनी बलि देंगे ,आप मन्त्र बोल पानी उतारिये उसे हम पियेंगे |"
जती हँसता हुआ बोला -" तुमसे काम नहीं चलेगा | महाराजा के बदले किसी महाराजा सरीखे व्यक्ति की बलि देनी होगी | शेर की जगह शेर ही चाहिए | छोटी मोटी बलि से ये प्रेत संतुष्ट होने वाला नहीं |"

----------


## anushka

" इस राज्य में महाराजा सरीखे तो ठाकुर राजसिंहजी ही है |" सोचती हुई भीड़ में से एक जने ने कहा | और सैंकड़ों आँखे राजसिंहजी की और ताकने लगी | इस समय मना करना कायरता और हरामखोरी का पक्का प्रमाण था , सो राजसिंहजी उठे और बोले -
"हाजिर हूँ ! जती जी महाराज आप अपने मन्त्र बोलकर अपना टोटका पूरा कीजिये |"
जती ने पानी भरा एक प्याला लेकर मन्त्र बुदबुदाते हुए उस प्याले को महाराजा के शरीर पर घुमाया और प्याला ठाकुर राजसिंह जी के हाथ में थमा दिया |
महाराजा से खम्मा (अभिवादन) कर ठाकुर राजसिंह बोले - " मैं जानता हूँ इसमें क्या है ! आपको इतना बड़ा नाटक रचने की क्या जरुरत थी ? ये प्याला आप वैसे ही भेज देते, मैं ख़ुशी ख़ुशी पी जाता | "
अपनी प्रधानगी का पट्टा महाराजा की और फैंक कर जहर का वह प्याला एक घूंट में पीते हुए राजसिंह जी ने बोलना जारी रखा -" ये प्रधानगी आपकी नजर है | आगे से मेरे खानदान में कोई आपका प्रधान नहीं बनेगा | मैंने तन मन से आपकी चाकरी की और उसका फल मुझे ये मिला |" और कहते कहते जहर के कारण राजसिंह जी की आँखे फिरने लगी वे जमीन पर गिर गए | उन्हें तुरंत उनकी हवेली लाया गया | सारे शहर में बात आग की तरह फ़ैल गयी -
" आसोप ठाकुर साहब राजसिंहजी का प्रेत ने भख ले लिया,और राजाजी उठ बैठे हुए |"
और उसके बाद राजसिंहजी की प्रेत योनी में जाकर भूत बनने की बातें पूरे शहर में फ़ैल गयी | जितने लोग उतनी कहानियां | कोई उनके द्वारा परचा देने की कहानी सुनाता,कोई हवेली में अब भी उनकी आवाज आने की कहानी कहता, कोई उनके द्वारा हवेली में हुक्का गड्गुड़ाने की आवाज सुनने के बारे में बाते बताता,कई लोगों को राजसिंह का प्रेत हवेली खिडकियों से इधर उधर घूमता नजर आये, किसी को उनका प्रेत डराए तो किसी को बख्शीस भी दे दे | जितने लोग उतनी बाते, राजसिंह जी की प्रेत योनी की उतनी ही बाते |
*पर दरअसल ठाकुर राजसिंहजी मरे नहीं वे जहर को पचा गए |*
उसके बाद उनको आसोप हवेली के एक महल में महाराजा ने नजर बंद करवा दिया | इस घटना के बाद वे सात वर्ष तक जिन्दा रहे | इसीलिए कभी हवेली में वे लोगो को हुक्का गुडगुडाते नजर आ जाते तो कभी महल से उनके खंखारे सुनाई दे जाते | कभी कभी महल की उपरी मंजिल में घूमते हुए वे लोगों को किसी खिड़की से नजर आ जाते और उनको देखने वाले लोग डर के मारे उनसे मन्नते मांगते,चढ़ावा चढाते |
इस तरह महाराजा जसवंतसिंह जी ने ऐसा नाटक रचा कि ठाकुर राजसिंहजी को जिन्दा रहते ही भूत बना दिया | महाराजा ने लोगों के मन ऐसा विश्वास पैदा कर दिया कि अभी तक आसोप हवेली के पड़ौसी लोग राजसिंहजी के प्रेत को देखने की बाते यदा कदा करते रहते है |

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *अक्सर ऐसा ही होता है। हम किसी घटना के सही कारणों को समझ पाने मे असमर्थ सहने पर सारा दोष भूत-प्रेतों पर मढ देते हैं।*



इसीलिए अब मैँ इन भूत प्रेतोँ पर कम ही विश्वास करता हूँ ओर खूब हॉरर मूवीस देखता हूँ

----------


## badboy123455

> इसीलिए अब मैँ इन भूत प्रेतोँ पर कम ही विश्वास करता हूँ ओर खूब हॉरर मूवीस देखता हूँ



*कालू विश्वास कर सामने आये तो क्या होगा*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> एक बार शाम को मै और मेरा मित्र दोनों एक डॉक्टर से मिलने के लिए अप्पोलो हॉस्पिटल गए थे डॉक्टर वंहा नहीं थे हमें जानकारी मिली की वो घर पर ही है | उनका घर अपोलो हॉस्पिटल के पास वाली कालोनी में ही था सो हम वंहा चले गए | वो एक नई बनी कालोनी थी जिसमे मात्र १०-१२ बंगले ही थे बाकि की जमीन खाली पड़ी थी और उस पर घास उग आई थी | ये लगभग शाम ६ बजे का समय था लेकिन वंहा कोई नज़र ही नहीं आ रहा था, जिससे हम डॉक्टर के घर का पता पूछे | हम इस इंतजार में खड़े रहे की शायद कोई आयेगा तो हम पूछेंगे | सिर्फ १० मिनट ही गुज़रे थे की हमें सुनसान पड़ी उस घास वाली जमीन पर एक लड़का दिखाई दिया जिसने हरी रंग की शर्ट और ग्रे रंग की पैंट पहन रखी थी उम्र लगभग १८-२० साल रही होगी | वो अचानक से ही प्रकट हुआ था क्यूंकि आसपास पूरा सन्नाटा था और कोई घर या रोड भी नहीं थी दूर तक सिर्फ सुनसान जमीन ही दिखाई पड़ रही थी | पहली बार तो हमारे दिमाग में ये बात आई ही नहीं हम उससे पता पूछने के लिए उसके पीछे हो लिए , लेकिन आश्चर्य वो हमारे देखते ही देखते कंही गायब हो गया हमने आसपास बहुत खोजा पर हमें ऐसा कुछ नहीं दिखा की वो कंही जा सके. अब सवाल ये उठता है की उसे जमीन निगल गयी या असमान खा गया | ये तो हमारे लिए उनके होने का एक प्रमाण था जो की हमने स्वयं अनुभव किया था |



आप किसी अछे आई स्पेसलिस्ट से मिले ......

हो  सकता  ये आपके आखो का भ्रम  हो _...........

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> लाईट वाला भूत
> यह बात काफी पुरानी है एक दिन मेरी दादी ने सुबह हमेँ बताया कि रात को किचन की लाईट जल रही थी हमने सोचा कि कोई बंद कर भूल गया होगा। पर अगले दिन फिर यही हुआ दादी रात को उठ कर पानी पीने किचन मेँ जाती हैँ उन्होँने फिर बताया कि रात को किचन की लाईट जल रही थी। फिर सभी परिवार को समझा दिया गया कि लाईट बंद करके ही अपने कमरोँ मेँ जाया करे। फिर उस रात डैडी उठे लाईट फिर से जल रही थी डैडी ने इधर उधर देखा कोई नहीँ किचन का द्वार भी बंद था। कोई चोर होने की आशंका से ऊपर छत पर भी देखा पर कोई नहीँ था खैर फिर एक दिन यूँ ही गुज़र गया। फिर रात को डैडी ने किचन को लाईट बंद करके ताला लगा दिया। फिर आधी रात को उठ कर देखा लाईट फिर जल रही थी। अब घर मेँ दहशत का माहौल बन गया दादी तो भयंकर अनिष्ट की चिंता करने लगी। उस रात कोई न सो सका हमने किचन के बाहर कुर्सीयाँ लगाई ओर बैठ कर प्रतीक्षा करने लगे। करीब पौने बारह बजे लाईट अपने आप जलने लगी हम खिड़की से देख सकते थे। दादी ने किसी को किचन मेँ नहीँ जाने दिया। थोड़ी देर बाद लाईट अपने आप ऑफ हुई फिर जलने लगी। सब समझ चुके थे कि कोई भूत प्रेत का ही चक्कर है। हमने उसको लाईट वाला भूत नाम की उपाधि दे दी। अगले दिन डैडी ओर मैने फैसला किया कि हम किचन के अंदर सोएंगे। रात को हम लालटेन जला कर किचन मेँ बैठ गये डर के मारे हमारे रौँगटे खड़े थे। दादी मंदिर से दो ताबीज लाई थी हमने वो पहन लिए। परिवार के बाकि स्दस्य बाहर बैठे थे। फिर साढ़े ग्यारह पौने बारह के करीब लाईट ऑन हुई फिर थोड़ी देर बाद ऑफ हो गयी। बाहर घर वालोँ की तरफ से बातेँ बंद हो गयी उन्हेँ सदमा लगा होगा कि हम अंदर भूत के साथ अकेले है।
> पर उन्हेँ यह देख कर ओर सदमा लगा जब हम किचन से बुरी तरह हंसते हुए बाहर आए। फिर जब हमने उनको रहस्य बताया तो वे भी हँसी से लोटपोट हो गये।
> दरअसल किचन मेँ एक चूहा था जो रात को दीवार पर स्विचोँ पर से रेँगता हुआ उपर के शैल्फोँ से नीचे आता था। उसके ऊपर से नीचे आने पर स्विच ऑन हो जाता था ओर फिर ऊपर जाने पर ऑफ। अगले दिन हमने चूहे पकड़ने वाला पिँजरा खरीदा ओर चूहा पकड़ कर दूर छोड़ आए फिर कभी हमेँ इस लाईट वाले भूत ने परेशान नहीँ किया।


बहुत बडिया   ______..............

मानने वाली  बात हे ...........

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> हमारा परिवार मनसा देवी की आराधना करता है....और वो ही हमारी कुल देवी हैं
> बचपन से देखता आया हूँ किसी भी आयोजन में जब किसी चीज़ की कोई कमी होती है तब मेरे चाचाजी घर के पूजा वाले कमरे में बैठ जाते थे और अचानक ही उनकी आखें लाल हो जाती थी....
> उसके बाद उनकी आवाज भी भरी हो जाती है और वो साड़ी गलतियाँ गिनने लगते हैं..पूरा परिवार को इकठा कर के उनसे वो गलती सुधरने को कहते थे...
> कुछ ऐसा ही हाल में १.५ साल पहले हुआ था
> उन्होंने मेरी माँ से कहा था के अपनी सेहत का ख्याल रखना आगे परेशानियाँ हैं....पर मेरी माँ को समझ नहीं आया तब के चाचाजी किस चीज़ की और इशारा कर रहे हैं..
> कुछ दिनों बाद माँ के दांतों में दर्द होने लगा मगर वो उसको नजर अन्दाज्क करती रही...बाद में जब दर्द हद से ज्यादा हो गया तब डॉक्टर को दिखाया तो उन्होंने टेस्ट करने के बाद कैंसर पाया....
> आज माँ का ओपेरासन हो चूका है...और अब माँ का इलाज चल रहा है ...मगर रह रह कर उस दिन की बात याद आती है......जब चाचाजी (या यूँ कहें उनके अन्दर निवास करने वाली देवी माँ) ने चेताया था...


बहुत बढिया सूत्र हे ...........

----------


## woodboy

bakwas hai yeh sab baaten,
hamari problem yeh hai ke hum andhvishwashi hain aur kuch bhi established se hat kar dikha aur hum seedhe usko alaukik man baithte hain....zara bhi soch vichar nahin karte.

----------


## devvrat

*ये प्रेत-बाधा एक ऐसा अदृश्य काँटा है जो किसी को दिखायी नही देता और जिसके चुभता है उसी को दुख देता है| अनेक लोग इसे अंधविश्वास कहकर टाल देते है तो अनेक इससे पीड़ित लोगो को ठग कर ही अपना धंधा चलाते है| बहुत कम ऐसे परोपकारी लोग है जो बिना किसी स्वार्थ के ऐसी बाधाओं को दूर कर देते है| 
*

----------


## shakti36

मन का डर ही भूत का भर्म पैदा करता है

----------


## devvrat

> Originally Posted by sandeepmaster  
> दोस्तो एक समस्या यहाँ रखना चाहता हूँ कोई उपाय हो तो बताएं.....
> 
> मेरी छोटा भाई जो की 18 वर्ष का है, कभी कभी उसे एक प्रकार के दौरे आते हैं इसमे वो कहता है की पेट में दर्द हो रहा है और मुह से चटकारे लेता है जैसे कोई खट्टी चीज खाने पर लेते हैं। साथ ही कोई भी लाल चीज मांगता है, कहता है लाल रंग देखने से दर्द कम होता है, इस दौरान आँखें बड़ी हो जाती हैं, और दौरे के बाद उसे उस समय की कोई बात याद नहीं रहती है। लगभग 6-7 साल हो गए हैं। मैंने उसके सर का एमआरआई स्केन, सी टी स्केन करवा के देख लिया है, पेट के लिए अल्ट्रासाउंड आदि भी करवा लिए हैं। तीन साल तक दवाइयाँ चली हैं कोई फाइदा नहीं हुआ....
> कई सारे झाड फूँक वालों को भी दिखाया लेकिन समस्या वही है। मुझे समझ नहीं आ रहा है की ये किस प्रकार की समस्या है......


कृपया मदद करें ......


*आप अपने भाई को प्रात: सोच-स्नान आदि से निवृत व पवित्र होने के बाद घर के (अपने ही काँलोनी या गाँव, मोहल्ले में स्थित) समीप स्थित किसी भी शिवालये (शिव-मंदीर) में जाकर प्रतिदिन ताम्बे के पात्र से पवित्र-जल से शिवलिंग का अभिषेक (स्नान) कराकर २४ बार गायत्री मंत्र व उसके बाद २४ बार महामृत्युन्जय मंत्र का मन्दिम-स्वर में जाप करने की सलाह देवे| साथ ही प्रतिदिन साय:काल भी हाथ-मुह धोकर दातुन-कुल्ला इत्यादि करने के बाद जब सूर्ये अस्त होने से तुरंत पहले (जिसे सांय-संधिकाल कहते है उस समय के दोरान) अपने ही घर में स्थित जहा पूजन-अगरबत्ती आदि करते है वहां अपने इष्ट-देव के चित्र के आगे गाय के शुद्ध देशी घी का दीपक जला कर २४ बार गायत्री मंत्र व उसके बाद २४ बार महामृत्युन्जय मंत्र का उच्च-स्वर में जाप करने की सलाह देवे| किसी भी लकड़ी या बांस से युक्त अगरबत्ती इस दोरान ना जलावे| 
यह प्रयोग मेने अनेक प्रेत-बाधा से पीड़ित व्यक्तियों को बताया है जिनमें अज्ञात-भय का आभास होने वाले, अँधेरे व एकांत में डरने वाले, अपने ही घर में अकेले में या रात में अकेले में डरने वाले लोग भी शामिल थे| ये सभी इस पीड़ा से मुक्त हुए है| प्रेत-बाधा से शाररिक पीड़ा में भी यह प्रयोग दृडटा से बिना कोई गेप दिए किसी पीड़ित द्वारा लगातार १०८ दिन तक लगातार सम्पन कर लिया जाए तो प्रेत-बाधा से उसका शरीर व मस्तिष्क मुक्त हो जाता है| मेरे एक मित्र को तो अकेले में किसी अज्ञात साय का अकेले में साथ साथ रहने व चलने का अहसास होता था नींद में अचानक डरना किसी के द्वारा शरीर पर दबाव बनाना इत्यादि अहसास इत्यादि अजीबो-गरीब घटनाए; उसके लिए आम हो चली थी | उसके द्वारा उक्त दिनचर्या अपनाने से वह इस प्रकार की सभी बाधाओं से मुक्त हो गया है|*


*यह आराधना-पद्धति पीड़ित द्वारा की जाने पर लाभदाई है; लेकिन सभी प्रकार की प्रात-बाधाओं से मुक्त कर देती है| इसे अपनाने वाले सामान्य स्त्री-पुरुष; बालक-बालिकाए  कभी भी किसी भी प्रकार की प्रेत-बाधा से पीड़ित नही हो सकते|*

----------


## Mr_perfect

> *कालू विश्वास कर सामने आये तो क्या होगा*


तो क्या हुआ डोगे
हनुमान जी हैँ न
जय बजरंग बली

----------


## devvrat

> में आप सभी को एक विवरण देता हु
> जैसा की घात क्या होती है
> घात किसी इंसान का बुरा चाहती है जो बी तांत्रिक किसी पे घात छोड़ता है 
> घाट एक मटके की तरह होती है जो आपके मुख्या द्वार पे आके आपका नाम लेती है 
> अगर आप उसके सामने आ गए तो आप उसी समय ख़तम और आप भाग्यशाली रहे तो वो वही गिर के ख़तम हो जाएगी
> समाज में ऐसी अनेक चीज़े है वेसे मेरे जीवन से ऐसी अनेको घटनाये जुडी हुई है पर एक बताता हु आपको 
> की हमारे पड़ोस में २ लोग किराये पे रहते थे 
> जिस पर घाट छोड़ी गई वो चारपाई समेत जल गया और दुसरे का बल बी बांका नि हुआ
> और दरवाजा बंद था न दरवाजे पे मटके की आकृति बनी हुई थी


ara123  जी 
*आप ये कहानी कहा से सुनी है सरासर झूटी है ऐसी कहानिया सूना कर ढोगी तांत्रिक भोले-भाले लोगो को डराते है और ठगने के तरीके अपनाते है| ऐसा कोई मटका घात-दंड-मूठ नही होती है जिसे कोई हथियार (अस्त्र) बना कर किसी को शाररिक नुकसान पहुचा सके| एकबार मेंने अपने ही गाँव में डेरा जमाये, ऐसे ही अपने-आप को बहुत पहुचवान-तांत्रिक बताने वाले, तांत्रिक व्यक्ति को जम के सरेआम अपने जूते से पीटा| वह तांत्रिक पता नही कहाँ भाग गया| वह मेरा किसी भी तंत्र-विद्या से आजतक कुच्छ नही बिगाड़ पाया| 
अत: झूटी सुनी-सुनायी बातो से डरने-डराने की जरुरत नही है|  *

----------


## devvrat

> मैं अपनी छुट्टियों में झारखंड गया हुआ था . बात कुछ १० वर्ष पुरानी है ..
> मेरे जाने से कुछ एक हफ्ते पहले पड़ोस में एक बुजुर्ग महिला की मृत्यु हो गयी थी . मेरे घर के पास एक आम का पेड़ था और वहां ये बात फैली हुई थी की उस पेड़ पर भूतों का वास है ..
> ३-४ बाद मैं जब रात में बातरूम जाने के लिए उठा तो देखा की वहीँ बुजुर्ग महिला की आत्मा उस पेड़ पर विराजमान होकर ठहाके मरकर हंस रही थी . मेरी तो सिट्टी-पिट्टी गुम हो गई थी . मैं अगले १-२ दिन चैन से सो नहीं पाया था .


Rated r ji 
*अगर बात आपके बचपन या किशोरावस्था की है तो आपका वहम भी हो सकता है| 
कृपया झूटी कहानिया लिख कर आम लोगो को गुमराह ना करे| कोई सच्ची घटना ही पोस्ट करे तो कुच्छ बात बनेगी और सूत्रकार के सूत्र निर्माण का उद्देश्य भी पूर्ण होगा| *

----------


## devvrat

*|| बोले सो निहाल;  सतश्री अकाल || 
|| वाहे गुरुजी का खलासा;  वाहे गुरुजी की फतह ||* *बाबा बड़भाग जी का डेरा * 

*यह स्थान प्रेत-बाधाओं से मुक्ति का स्थान है जरूर लाभ होगा| भारतवर्ष में इस प्रकार के कुच्छ पुन्य-आत्माओं के स्थान है जो प्रेत-बाधाओं से मनुष्यों को मुक्ति दिलाते है|*

----------


## THE UNDERTAKER

*रोचक सूत्र बधाई* :clap:

----------


## Mitra

> आप किसी अछे आई स्पेसलिस्ट से मिले ......
> 
> हो  सकता  ये आपके आखो का भ्रम  हो _...........


जीत जी दो लोगों को एक सामान जिसे दिखना भ्रम नहीं कहलाता, हाँ यदि एकमात्र  मुझे ही वो जीज़ दिखती तो मै मान सकता था की मेरा भ्रम है| पर यदि दो लोगो  को वही दृश्य, उसी समय में, उसी जगह में जस का तस दिखा हो तो आप क्या  कहेंगे ? आपके हिसाब से तो हम दोनों को ही अपनी आंखे चेक करानी चाहिए आप ही  ऐसे कोई डॉक्टर का नाम बता दीजिये |

----------


## mr.india

*बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है , सभी के अनुभवों  को पढते हुए अच्छा लग रहा है
**सूत्रधार जी marwariladka को बधाई*

----------


## dev b

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र....बधाई

----------


## Mitra

काफी दिनों से इस सूत्र पर कोई अपडेट नहीं आया |
कृपया इस सूत्र में अपने वास्तविक अनुभवों को लिखिए.

----------


## Shri Vijay

आदरणीय मित्रों राजस्थान में जयपुर से करीब ३० की.मी. की दूरी पर पद्मपूरा नामक गाव में भगवान श्री पद्मप्रभुजी का दिगम्बर जैन मंदिर हें, महाराष्ट्र में प्रख्यात श्री गाणगापुर नामक गाव में भगवान श्री दत्तात्रेय जी का मंदिर हें, जहा पर जाते ही उपरी व्याधिग्रस्त व्यक्ति अपनेआप ही बोलने लगता हें,३ से ५ बार में ही व्यक्ति व्याधिमुक्त होता हें l

----------


## Mitra

एक बार शाम को मै और मेरा मित्र दोनों एक डॉक्टर से मिलने के लिए अप्पोलो  हॉस्पिटल गए थे डॉक्टर वंहा नहीं थे हमें जानकारी मिली की वो घर पर ही है |  उनका घर अपोलो हॉस्पिटल के पास वाली कालोनी में ही था सो हम वंहा चले गए |  वो एक नई बनी कालोनी थी जिसमे मात्र १०-१२ बंगले ही थे बाकि की जमीन खाली  पड़ी थी और उस पर घास उग आई थी | ये लगभग शाम ६ बजे का समय था लेकिन वंहा  कोई नज़र ही नहीं आ रहा था, जिससे हम डॉक्टर के घर का पता पूछे | हम इस  इंतजार में खड़े रहे की शायद कोई आयेगा तो हम पूछेंगे | सिर्फ १० मिनट ही  गुज़रे थे की हमें सुनसान पड़ी उस घास वाली जमीन पर एक लड़का दिखाई दिया  जिसने हरी रंग की शर्ट और ग्रे रंग की पैंट पहन रखी थी उम्र लगभग १८-२० साल  रही होगी | वो अचानक से ही प्रकट हुआ था क्यूंकि आसपास पूरा सन्नाटा था और  कोई घर या रोड भी नहीं थी दूर तक सिर्फ सुनसान जमीन ही दिखाई पड़ रही थी, जिस पर घास और कुछ जंगली पौधे मात्र ही थे |  पहली बार तो हमारे दिमाग में ये बात आई ही नहीं हम उससे पता पूछने के लिए  उसके पीछे हो लिए , लेकिन आश्चर्य वो हमारे देखते ही देखते कंही गायब हो  गया हमने आसपास बहुत खोजा पर हमें ऐसा कुछ नहीं दिखा की वो कंही जा सके. अब  सवाल ये उठता है की उसे जमीन निगल गयी या असमान खा गया | ये तो हमारे लिए  उनके होने का एक प्रमाण था जो की हमने स्वयं अनुभव किया था |

----------


## renny.punk

> वैसे बचपन से ही कई कहानियां भूतों के बारे में अपने घर में काम करने वाले लोगों से सुनती रही थी. डर तो लगता था पर मन में इच्छा भी होती थी की अपनी आँखों से कुछ देखूं जैसे एक कहानी सुनाई थी एक ने, की देर रात को  रेलगाड़ी के साथ साथ उससे कट के मरे हुए लोगों की आत्मा भी भागती रहती है इसलिए  बारह बजे के बाद कभी रेलगाड़ी की खिड़की से बाहर नहीं झांकना चाहिए.. कुछ देखने की चाह में मैंने तो हमेशा ही झाँका पर कुछ नहीं मिला देखने को. ऐसे ही मेरी मां बताती हैं अपने बचपन का अनुभव जिसमे उन्होंने रोशनदान की खिड़की से एक बहुत ही भयानक चेहरे को झांकता पाया था. मैं भी रोशनदान को हमेशा, डर भरी नजरो से ही सही, देखती थी इस आशा मैं कुछ देखने को मिल जाये (या न मिल जाये)... hehehe  लेकिन कुछ भी नहीं मिला कभी !
> 
> मेरा भुतिया अनुभव जब मैं ये सब नहीं कर रही थी तब हुआ... एक रात कंप्यूटर पे रात दो बजे तक काम करने के बाद मैं अपने कमरे में सोने गयी तब. उस समय घर पे सिर्फ तीन ही लोग थे.. उस रात लाइट बंद कर के बिस्तर पे जब लेटी तो कुछ अजीब सा लग रहा था ऐसा जैसे की मेरी बगल में  कोई खड़ा है. हल्का डर लगा तो ignore  कर के, मैं उस दिशा मैं पीठ कर के लेट गयी. थोड़ी देर बाद नींद भी आने लगी वो, first stage वाली, और दुसरे stage  में जाने ही वाली थी की अचानक ऐसा लगा की किसी ने मुझे जोरो से पकड़ के झकझोर दिया हो..मेरा पूरा शरीर हिल गया!! उसके बाद तो मैं बस बिना पीछे देखे झट से उठी  लाइट ऑन किया पर कुछ भी नहीं दिखा. अब आप तो समझ ही रहे होंगे डर से मेरी क्या हालत होगी. पूरी रात मैं जगी ही रही और अगले दो दिनों तक अपनी मां के साथ सोयी.hehehe 
> 
> यह कोई बहुत भयानक अनुभव तो नहीं सुनने में लेकिन जब स्वयं अनुभव हो तो भयानकता पता चलती है.. और अब तो जब मुझे अकेले सोना होता है कभी भी मैं बत्ती नहीं बुझाती, अब लोग मुझे डरपोक या जो भी समझें!:rolleyes:
> 
> भूतों पे विश्वास हुआ या नहीं यह तो नहीं कह सकती क्यूंकि देखा जाये तो आँखों  ने तो कुछ भी नहीं देखा ना!:cool:


Tabhi  se aap isomanic hai kamya ji,
Waise isomanic logo se bhoot bhi darte hai to ab anubhav ka sawal hi nahi uthta hai

----------


## 007bond



----------


## rajkumar_only_for_girls

dosto main bhe aap logo ko apna anubhav sunanata hu jo ke bilkul sach hai.
main tab 10th main padta tha aur ****ti main apnay village araul, kanpur gaya tha. hamara kafi bada ghar tha aur ghar ka  main gate ek baha iron ka gate tha. us time raat ko 11 say 12 kay beech main gate ke kundi apnay aap do baar bajti the aur jab hum log khol kar dekhtay thay to koi bhe nahi dektha tha. sab logo ka khyal tha ke koi hmain paryshaan karnay kay liye shararat kar raha hai. sach jannay kay liye hum logo nay gate kay upar ek bada bulb lagaya aur chat par baith kar intzar kiya aur socha ke agar aaj kundi nahi bazi to iska matlab koi humay tang kar raha hai. lakin hum sub puray parivar kay saamnay thik time par khundi automatic baji aur wahan par koi nahi tha. hum sab log dar gaye aur ye mera vastvik anubhav tha baad main pass kay gaavn kay ek tantrik nay aa kar pooja ke aur tab say aisa kuch nahi hua.

----------


## cool.dude.k2000

वैसे तो बहुत ही अच सूत्र का निर्माण किया गया है परन्तु प्रशन यह है की यहाँ लिखे अनुभवों को कोण कितना साचा मानेगा........

----------


## loverboymonty

> मित्र रणवीर जी. आपके विचार पढ़े. मेरी भावनाओ को किसी प्रकार की  ठेस नहीं  लगी है. यहाँ हम लोग एक संजीदा विषय पर चर्चा कर रहे हैं और चर्चा में  जितने विचार आएंगे उतना ही ज्ञान बढेगा. ऐसा मेरा मानना है. 
> रही बात ईश्वर की उपस्थिति के प्रमाण की तो यह अपनी आस्था और विश्वास पर  निर्भर करता है. संसार में सब प्रकार के लोग हैं. कुछ ईश्वर को मानते है और  कुछ नहीं. यह संसार एक व्यवस्था के द्वारा चल रहा है और इसको चलाने वाली  कोई एक अलौकिक शक्ति है जिसे हमें ईश्वर, अल्लाह या god  का नाम दिया है.  किसी प्रशासक के बिना तो कोई भी व्यवस्था सुचारू रूप से नहीं चल सकती. उसी  प्रशासक को हम ईश्वर कहते है. यह तो व्यक्ति विशेष के ऊपर निर्भर है की वो  इस सत्य को स्वीकार करे या नहीं.



iswar ka proof me de sakta hoooo dear agar app kahoo

----------


## maddy_sharma124

> bhoot hotne hain,ek larki meri friend hai,her time mere sath rathi hai, aur hum kayi bar sex bhi kar chuke hain,wo mere sath soti hai,nahati hai,mere kandhe per ser rakh kar batne karti hai,mera kafi khayal rakti hai,hum dono aache dost hain,ek hafte jab mein akele tha hum ne jum kar sex kiya tha,kai bar to jab wo mood mein hoti to apani body touch karati hai,jab use chodta hun to siskiyan bhi nikalti hai,aaj tak usse dekha nahin ha,per mere sapne mein bhi aati hai aur khoob baten bhi karti hain


bhai aap bhoot ke nahi ***** ke shikar ho.................................

----------


## sameer.kumar

वैसे तो मुझे भूत वूत का कोई अनुभव नहीं है लेकन किस्से तो बहुत सुना हू

----------


## sameer.kumar

जहा तक मेरा ख्याल है अगर भगवान पे विश्वास है तो आत्माओ पर भी विश्वास करना चाहिए

----------


## sameer.kumar

वैसे तो मुझे भूत वूत का कोई अनुभव नहीं है लेकन किस्से तो बहुत सुना हू

----------


## JEETJAWAN

देखिये आंखो का धोखा

----------


## chandra shekher

> _माफ़ करिए prince मै यहाँ पर एक दूसरी बात कुल कुल जी से पूछना चाहता हूँ...आप कैसे कह सकतें है वो भी इस आधार पे की सृष्टि है ....इश्वर है...मै यह बात जानना चाहता हूँ की सृष्टि का होना इश्वर को कैसे प्रमाणित करता है...अगर आप ये कहतें हैं की सृष्टि है क्योंकि इश्वर है...तो ये बात तार्किक न होगी...............सच तो ये है की मै आप जैसे लोगों को ही इस संसार में खोजता रहता हूँ जो मुझे विश्वास दिला सके की सचमुच इश्वर है...मै आपकी भावनाओं को ठेस न पहुचाकर केवल अपनी आत्मा की संतुष्टि चाहता हूँ ...कृपया बताएं..._


aapne kaha ki aap atma ki santusti chahte hai, lekin aap bataye ke aapke SHARIR me ATMA kaha par hai.

----------


## anubhav007

वसे तो में भुत प्रेतों पर विशवास नही करता पर मेरा एक बचपन का अनुभव है मेरे पड़ोस में मेरी चाची रहती थी अब उसका देहांत हो चूका है मेने कभी किसी भुत प्रेत पर विश्वास नही किया पर उस अनुभव पर विश्वास नही करने की भी कोई वजह नही है हुआ यु के मेरी जो चची थी उसको हिचकिय आने लगी काफी डोक्टेरो को दिखाया बहुत इलाज कराया कुछ फायदा नही हुआ और कुछ दिनों बाद उसकी हिचकिय बढती गई उसकी हिचकिय इतनी तेज थी के अछे-अछे की फट केर हात में आ जाती थी जब भी उसको हिचकिय अति थी तो हमें पता चहल जाता था जब की हमारा घर उनसे काफी दुरी पर था अब इसको किया कहे और उनका इलाज किसी डाक्टर से नही हुआ राजस्थान में एक बालाजी हनुमान का मंदिर है वह वो गये कुछ दिन रहे तब जाकर उनकी हिचकिय ठीक हुए !

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

सच तो यह है की इन विषयों पर अनुभव लिखना अनुभव महसूस करने के समकक्ष बिलकुल नहीं हो सकता ! वो सबसे पूर्वः क्रिया- रोयें का खड़ा होना....यही लेखनी में उतरना अत्यंत मुश्किल है !

----------


## madhuu

> वसे तो में भुत प्रेतों पर विशवास नही करता पर मेरा एक बचपन का अनुभव है मेरे पड़ोस में मेरी चाची रहती थी अब उसका देहांत हो चूका है मेने कभी किसी भुत प्रेत पर विश्वास नही किया पर उस अनुभव पर विश्वास नही करने की भी कोई वजह नही है हुआ यु के मेरी जो चची थी उसको हिचकिय आने लगी काफी डोक्टेरो को दिखाया बहुत इलाज कराया कुछ फायदा नही हुआ और कुछ दिनों बाद उसकी हिचकिय बढती गई उसकी हिचकिय इतनी तेज थी के अछे-अछे की फट केर हात में आ जाती थी जब भी उसको हिचकिय अति थी तो हमें पता चहल जाता था जब की हमारा घर उनसे काफी दुरी पर था अब इसको किया कहे और उनका इलाज किसी डाक्टर से नही हुआ राजस्थान में एक बालाजी हनुमान का मंदिर है वह वो गये कुछ दिन रहे तब जाकर उनकी हिचकिय ठीक हुए !


क्या आप मेहन्दीपुर बालाजी के मन्दिर की बात कर रहे है ?

----------


## Mr_perfect

> _शुक्रिया आपका ...वास्तव में मै अपने आपको  नास्तिक नहीं मानता...मगर यह भी सच है की मै आस्तिक नहीं हूँ...यह समस्या  किसी धार्मिक व्यक्ति की नहीं है..जो आस्था या विश्वाश के सहारे इश्वर  को  मानतें हैं ..समस्या मेरे जैसे लोगों की है जो  बोद्धिक तर्कों द्वारा  सोचने का प्रयास करतें है..यकीन मानिये मैंने इस विषय पर बहुत सोचा और पढ़ा  है पर अंत में यही उत्तर मिलता है की इश्वर आस्था की चीज़ है...और तब भी  मुझे यही लगा की अगर हम मानते हैं की संसार को चलाने के लिए एक प्रशासक के  रूप में ,या व्यवस्था चलाने वाले के रूप में इश्वर को देखतें हैं तो उसमे  कई कामिया  दिखाई पड़ती है..जैसे पाप, दुःख, आदि..क्योंकि अगर इस्वर ने इस  सृष्टि की रचना की है तो उसमे इतनी कमियां क्यूँ हैं..क्या वो सर्वशक्तिमान  नहीं है, दयालु नहीं है,..जैसे किसी व्यक्ति का अपंग पैदा होना ,बच्चे का   मारा पैदा होना..आदि आदि ....अगर इश्वर सर्वशक्तिमान है तो क्यों ऐसा  है..क्या वो दयालु नहीं है......खैर मै आपलोगों को बोर नहीं करना चाहता .._


रणवीर जी इश्वर ने तो अच्छी चीजेँ ही बनाई है बस उन अच्छाईँयोँ की अनुपस्थिति ही बुराई है जिस तरह अन्धेरे का कोई वजूद नहीँ होता है केवल प्रकाश का न होना ही अन्धेरा है उसी प्रकार पुण्य की अनुपस्थिति ही पाप है।

----------


## anubhav007

> क्या आप मेहन्दीपुर बालाजी के मन्दिर की बात कर रहे है ?


haan bhai madhuu ji me mahndi pur balaji ki hi bat kar raha hu.

----------


## anubhav007

इस सूत्र को चालू रखो भाई अच्छा सूत्र है लाजवाब सूत्र बनाया है

----------


## anubhav007

> क्या आप मेहन्दीपुर बालाजी के मन्दिर की बात कर रहे है ?


हाँ भाई बिलकुल सही कहा में मेहँदी पूर बालाजी की ही बात कर रहा हूँ!

----------


## gyaanguru

*यह घटना तकरीबन १५ साल पुरानी है हम सब गर्मी की छुट्टियों में अपनी मामीजी के साथ उनके माएके गए थे उनका मायेका चुरू राजस्थान में है वहां पे मेला लगा हुआ था सब बच्चों ने तय किया की मेला देखने जाया जाए हम तकरीबन ७ बच्चे मामीजी के भाई के साथ मेला गए जब शाम हो गयी तोह मामीजी के भाई ने बोला अब घर चलना चाहिए वापस हम सब वापस घर जा रहे थे रास्ते में एक चोराहा पढ़ा जहाँ से हमें लेफ्ट में मुड़ना था.....सब बच्चों में एक जो सबसे छोटा बच्चा था वोह बहुत शैतान था ओर आगे आगे भाग रहा था उसकी उम्र तकरीबन ६-७ साल की थी वोह मस्ती में आगे भागते भागते गलत दिशा में मूढ़ गया हमने कुछ दुरी पे ध्यान दिया तोह वो हमारे साथ नहीं था पीछे मूढ़ के जब हमने उसे विपरीत दिशा में जाते हुए देखा तोह उसे आवाज़ देके बुलाया उसने हमें देखा ओर तेज़ी से दौधता हुआ हमारी तरफ आया चौराहे के बीचों बीच एक चबूतरा था वोह उसपे चढ़ते हुए हमारे पास आगया फिर हम घर की ओर चल दिए वो बच्चा पूरे रास्ते किसी न किसी के पीछे छुपता छुपता घर आया हमें लगा की वोह खेल रहा है अचानक घर पास आते ही उसने दौड लगा दी ओर सीधे घर में घुस गया हम घर में प्रवेश हुए ही थे की वोह बच्चा बाथरूम से भागता हुआ सीधे अपनी माँ के पास आके चिपक गया ओर रोने लगा वोह एकदम काँप रहा था....उससे पूछा की क्या हुआ तोह वो बोला की मान उस आदमी को भागो वो मेरा पीछा कर रहा है....सबने पुछा कौनसा आदमी तोह वो बोला की वोह सामने खड़ा है ओर बाथरूम में भी आगया था वोह उसे घूर रहा है ओर चबूतरे से उसका पीछा कर रहा है....हमने आस पास देखा तोह वहां कोई नहीं था पर बच्चा लगतार बोल रहा था की वोह उसके सामने ही है...तुरंत ही एक पंडित जी जो उनके परिचित थे उन्हें बुलाया गया ओर पूजा की गई तब जा के वो बच्चा ठीक हुआ....पंडितजी ने बताया की चबूतरे पे जो पेड़ है वहां से कोई साया बच्चे से चिपक गया था ओर उसमें प्रवेश करना चाह रहा था...*

----------


## anubhav007

भुत प्रेत होते है या नही पता नही पर कुछ तो है कही ना कही कोई ना कोई शक्ति काम तो कर रही है में अपना अनुभव यहाँ बताना चाहता हूँ यहाँ बताना ठीक रहेगा या नही पता नही पर बताये बिना रहा नही जा रहा में माँ चंडी,माँ काली का तामसी उपासक हूँ घटना १०-१२ साल पहले की है मेरा सगा भतीजा है १ दिन शाम को घर आया और कुछ अजीब अजीब हरकत करने लगा { यहाँ में बता दू उन दिनों में मॉस मदिरा का सेवन नही करता था } मेने पहले तो मेने उससे डांट दिया पर मुझे लगा पता नही ये ऐसा  क्यों  कह रहा है फिर में उसके पास गया में उसका मुह सूघने लगा मुझे लग रहा था वो सरब पी कर आया है जब मेने उसका मुह सुंघा तो मुझे पहले तो शराब की बदबू सी आई मुझे तो लगा वो शराब पी कर आया है फिर अचानक उसने उलटी कर दी अगर वो शराब पी कर आता तो उसकी उलटी में से शराब की तेज दुर्गन्ध आती पर उसकी उलटी में से शराब की जगह किसी और चीज की दुर्गन्ध आ रही थी कभी लग रहा था शराब की बदबू है फिर लगा नही किसी सड़े अंडे  की दुर्गंद  है { में शराब की बदबू को अच्छी तरह पहचानता हूँ } फिर वो कहने लगा बाबा इस आदमी को भगा दे और कह कर कापने लगा  बता दू मेरे पापा भी वही बठे थे मेने कहा कोन आदमी है कहने लगा वो खड़ा बाहर मेने कहा कहा है कहने लगा वो खड़ा चोखट के बाहर { चोखट हमारे यहाँ जिस पर दरवाजे लगे होते है उसको कहते है } मेने देखा वह कोई नही था मेने कहा वह तो कोई नही है उसने कहा वो तो खड़ा है उसे भगाओ मेरे पापा कहने लगे पता नही ये कहा से आया है और किसको सात लगा कर आया है बता दू मेरे पापा भी माँ कालकाजी उपासना करते है वो किसी भुत प्रेत से नही डरते! फिर मेरे पापा ने कहा इसको गंगा जल पिला दे मेने कहा रुको देखते है अभी फिर मेने हनुमान बिज मन्त्र पढ़ कर उसके ऊपर गंगा जल छिड़का और  उसको अपनी चन्दन की माला पहनने को दी और कहा यही लेटा रह आप  यकीं मानो  जसे चमत्कार हुआ हो वो एक दम से नींद में सो गया उठ कर वो बिलकुल संत था उसके उठने के बाद मने पूछा कोन था किसको सैट लाया था अपने उसने बताया पता नही कोन था बोल तो कुछ नही रहा था बस मेरे सात सात चल रहा था और घर तक आ गया था पर घर के अंदर नही आ रहा था! अब इसे किया कहे भतीजा झूट बोल रहा था अपनी कोई गलती छुपाने के लिए या सच कह नही सकता! अब में अपना बिज़नस कर रहा हूँ मुझे बिज़नस में कभी nuksan नही हुआ पर मेरे कम्पिटीसन में 5 लोग आ चुके है जो मेरा nuksan करना चाहते थे जब जब वो पांचो मेरे सात कम्पिटीसन में आए मुझे हर बार पता चला मुझे जब भी  सपना दिखा में मांस खा रहा हूँ या शराब पी रहा हूँ वो पांचो मेरे पास अपना बिज़नस करने आए वो पांच पाट्नर है और पांच बार ही मेरे पास अपना बिज़नस किया पर कभी सफल नही हो पाए में बस माँ चंडी देवी से प्रार्थना करता और कुछ दिन बाद वो अपना बोरिया बिस्तर समेट कर चलते बनते मुझे माँ चंडी बता देती है सपने में बता देती है तुझे परेशानी आने वाली है पर परेशानी दूर भी वही करती है !

----------


## jeery

DOSTO, AAP SUB KE ANUBHAV PARD KAR MEIN BHI KUCH KEHNA CHATA HO. MEIN DELHI SE HOON MERA EK MITR MUMBAI MEIN SETTLED HAI JO MERE SATH JAIPUR MEIN PARHA KARTA THA. UNSE MERI LAST MULAKAT 1983-84 MEIN HUI THI JAB UNKA VIVAHA DELHI MEIN HUA THA. MILNA JULNA TO HUA NAHI MAGAR MUJHE UNKI BHOUT YAAD ATI YHI SOCHA MUMBAI JAONGA TO MILONGA JAROOR. DEC.2011 MENE APNE BETE KE PASS JAIPUR JANA THA AUR YAAD KATA RAHA KE MUMBAI WALE FRIEND KE HALCHAL JAROOR PUCH KE ANONGA CHALTE CHALTE MUJHE EK AWAAZ KANO MEIN PARI KE MERI TO DEATH HO CUKI HAI. MEIN JAIPUR GAYA AUR SAHAPATHIO SE MILA TO PATA CHALA KE MUMBAI WALE MITR KI TO 10 SAAL PEHLE FIRE ACCIDENT MEIN DEATH HO CHUKI HAI.

----------


## vickky681

सभी मित्रो से कहना चाहुगा की सब की अपनी सोच होती है कुछ कहते है भुत होते है कुछ कहते है नहीं होते अगर सबको भगवान को मानते हैं उनकी सात्विक उर्जा को मानते है तो नारात्मिक उर्जा को किउन नहीं किउन की जहा उजाला होता है वही अँधेरा भी होता है

----------


## abcl42

> ये घटना बहुत पुरानी हे जब में छोटी थी ७ साल की मेरी पर दादी तब जिंदा थी और मुझ पर उनका विशेष स्नेह था हमारे यंहा सर्दियों में मुंग की दाल का हलवा बहुत बनाया जाता था जिसे मेरी परदादी ही बनती अन्य कोई महिला सदस्य के हाथो से उतना स्वादिष्ट नहीं बनता था जितना उनके हाथ का बना होता था 
> एक बार डिसेम्बर की छुट्टियों में जब में अपने मामा के यंहा जा रही थी तब वो हलवा बनाने वाली थी पर किसी कारन से नहीं बना पाई और मैंने कहा की मुझे तो अभी की अभी खाना हे तब वे बोली की तेरे वापस आने पर ढेर सारा बनाउंगी और में हलवा बिना खाए ही मामा के यंहा चली गई 
> जिस दिन हमने वापस आना था उसके एक दिन पहले उन्होंने मुझसे फोन पर बात की और कहा की मैंने हलवा बना लिया हे जब तू आएगी तब खाना में बोली ठीक हे और में सो गई 
> कुछ देर बाद मेरे कानो में मेरी पर दादी की आवाज़ आई की ये ले तेरे लिए हलवा लाइ हु खा ले में बोली आप इतनी जल्दी हलवा ले के यंहा कैसे आ गए (मेरे पैत्रिक शहर और ननिहाल के शहर में ४--५ घंटे का सफ़र होता हे )वो बोली तेरे लिए जल्दी जल्दी आ गई अब खा ले मैंने हलवा खा लिया और में उनको बोली की मम्मी कान्हा हे वो बोली जा तू मम्मी को ढूंड कर ला में बोली हा में अभी लाती हु ऐसा बोल कर में उस कमरे से निकल कर सीढियों से निचे उतर गई और देखा मम्मी नानी मामीजी सब बैठ कर रो रहे हे और मम्मी वापस जाने की तैयारी कर रही हे मम्मी बोली तू जल्दी से मुंह धो ले हमें अभी वापस जाना हे बड़ी माँ (पर दादी) शांत (देहांत)हो गई हे तो मैंने बोला की अभी तो उन्होंने मुझे हलवा खिलाया वो तो ऊपर हे 
> किसी को यकीं नहीं हुआ पर सब उपार गए तो वंहा कोई न था पर मेरे खाए हुए हलवे की झूटी प्लेट सारी कहानी कह रही थी 
> उनका प्यार और आशीर्वाद हमेशा मुझ पर बना रहे



ये बात बिलकुल सच है / म्रत्यु से पहले आपकी परदादी की आत्मा अवश्य ही आपके पास आयी होगी / शारीर छोड़ने से पहले आत्मा सभी प्रिय जनों के पास जाती है/  इश्वर आपकी पर दादी की आत्मा को शांति दे /

----------


## niting

bhai logo, is thread ko band mat hone do. kuch na kuch share karte raho. is thread ke baare mein aur logo ko bhi batao

----------


## kamalk718

DOSTO, AGAR BHAGWAN HAI TO BHOOT BHI HAI, MAANO YA NA MAANO

----------


## bevadaa

> दोस्तो एक समस्या यहाँ रखना चाहता हूँ कोई उपाय हो तो बताएं.....
> 
> मेरी छोटा भाई जो की 18 वर्ष का है, कभी कभी उसे एक प्रकार के दौरे आते हैं इसमे वो कहता है की पेट में दर्द हो रहा है और मुह से चटकारे लेता है जैसे कोई खट्टी चीज खाने पर लेते हैं। साथ ही कोई भी लाल चीज मांगता है, कहता है लाल रंग देखने से दर्द कम होता है, इस दौरान आँखें बड़ी हो जाती हैं, और  दौरे के बाद उसे उस समय की कोई बात याद नहीं रहती है।  लगभग 6-7 साल हो गए हैं। मैंने उसके सर का एमआरआई स्केन, सी टी स्केन करवा के देख लिया है, पेट के लिए अल्ट्रासाउंड आदि भी करवा लिए हैं।  तीन साल तक दवाइयाँ चली हैं कोई फाइदा नहीं हुआ....
> कई सारे झाड फूँक वालों को भी दिखाया लेकिन समस्या वही है। मुझे समझ नहीं आ रहा है की ये किस प्रकार की समस्या है......
> 
> कृपया मदद करें ......


भाई, दूसरी जगह का मुझे पता नहीं. पर यहाँ एक खानदान है श्री संत कृपारामजी का राजस्थान में. उनके वंश में एक अँधा पैदा होता है जो इलाज करता आ रहा है सदियों से. आप माने या न लेकिन राजस्थान में सालासर के पास कृपाराम जी की ढाणी का पता पूछने का कष्ट करें.  ऊपर वाले ने चाहा तो मंगल होगा.

----------


## bevadaa

दूसरी बात, वह आपने न तो पैसा लेंगे न ही दान स्वीकार्य है उन्हें. दवाई का नाम बताएँगे वह भी आपको खुद मार्केट से जड़ी बुनती लाकर बनानी होगी, बनाने की साड़ी विधि वह बताते हैं. पारलौकिक और मानसिक रोगों के धन्वन्तरी है.

----------


## TheSuraj

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## hindi9

मुझे लगता है इस दुनिया में जितने इंसान हैं उतने ही भूत भी होंगे

----------


## nickname999

baat aj se 2 sal pahle ki hai, mere mausi ke ladke ki shadi ko 7 mahine ho chuke the, meri uske sath bahut acchi tuning hai, jab mai mausi ke ghar gya to uske room me hi soya, rat me ham log bate karte rahe fir uske bad hum so gye, letne ka kram kuch is tarah tha bed room ki diwar se chipka hua laga tha mai diwar ki taraf tha mere bagal me mera bhai [mausi ka ladka] uske bagal me uski wife. ab agar mujhe kisi kam se niche utarna ho to un dono ko cross karna hoga, room ki light off hogyi aur ham so gye. thodi der bad meri nind khul gyi to bed ke jast samantar me bada sa sandook rakha hai us par television rakha tha. maine dekha waha koi khadi hai, kaya stree jaisi thi, ye khyal is liye bhi ho gya kyonki bhai mere bagal me leta hua tha...ab kewal uski wife bach rhi thi to khyal ho gya....


maine dekha ke wo picche ki taraf dekh rhi hai yani ke na meri taraf na Tv ki taraf, maine awaz di uski wife ka nam lekar "****" kya kar rhi ho so jao,
koi jawab nhi maine 4-5 baar kaha lekin koi jawab nhi mujhe bura laga kyonki uski wife ek bar me jawab deti hai dusri bat mai mehman tha jawab dena satkar tha. to maine bhai ko bola"***" uth yar dekh teri biwi waha khadi hai, usne kaha yar wo to ye so rhi hai, maine kaha dekh bhi wo khadi hai,
wo bola so jao subah bat karenge,
mai so nhi paya lekin chadar se muh dhank ke let gya, subah wo utha bola "yarr maine bhi use kai baar room me dekha hai, lekin wo kuch kahti nhi hai isliye maine kaha so jao"

ye sach tha aur mujhe aaj bhi pata hai ki meri aankh khuli thi aur maine sach dekha tha.

----------


## nickname999

ye baat 2002 ki hai tab mai 12 tha student ka exam time tha aur mummy raat bhar sone deni deti thi bas padhai -padhai....

tab hum log ek room ke ghar me rahte tha wo ghar ek gali me tha jisme meri side ki line se 3 room aur samne wali side me 3 room is tarah se 6 room the ...mere aur samne wale room ke bich se gali thi jo rd room tak ki diwar ke pas khatam ho jati thi....


raat ke 11.30 ya 12.00 ka time hoga, TV band tha raat me koi awaz nhi sannata tha, mera dhyan kitab pe tha, achanak chhan-chhan payal ke ghunghroo ki awaz ayi, jaise koi gali me chal rhi ho, ham sog log padosi the jo amooman ek doosre ko jante hai, gali me koi esi payal nhi pahle tha kisi ke yaha koi mehman bhi nhi tha aur gali ki starting par cahhel gate tha jis par tala laga tha, isliye koi aa nhi sakta tha bahar se...

maine awaz suni azeeb laga lekin bahar nikalne ki himmat nhi hui ...agle din fir wo hi kahani 2-3 din esa hua, lekin samjh nhi aa rha tha ki kya hai?
4th din bhi awaz aayi wo hi payal ki awaz maine mummy ko uthaya mummy uthi ham bahar nhi nikle lekin awaz par dhyan diya, koi awaz nhi aayi mummy fir let gyi, jaise leti fir awaz ayi mummy ko sunaya to wo boli so jao kya pata kon hai, bhagwan ka nam liya aur let gya lekin bad me kabhi nhi aaayi koi awaz .."pata nhi kon thi wo"

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

> मुझे लगता है इस दुनिया में जितने इंसान हैं उतने ही भूत भी होंगे


mujhe nhi lagta...

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Bahut achhi sutra hai....dosto aur kuchh apne bare me bhi sunao.Waise mai bhi manta hu ki bhut hote hai....

----------


## hindi9

is thread ko jaari rakhein

----------


## crushh

मेरी तरफ से हिंदी विचार के सभी सदस्यों को प्यार भरी नमस्कार

----------


## Prasun

Bahut dilchasp

----------

